# Assad is an enemy of Isil, but not the West’s ally



## Sally (Feb 11, 2015)

*Assad is an enemy of Isil, but not the West’s ally*
*Telegraph View: The persistence of the odious Syrian president in the face of Isil has exposed the incoherent of Western foreign policy*








It is hard to see any solution to the Syrian tragedy which does not involve Western reconciliation with al-Assad Photo: Rex




By Telegraph View

8:15PM GMT 10 Feb 2015




2 Comments


The* BBC’s interview with President Bashar al–Assad *was a reminder of an inconvenient truth for Western policy-makers: the Syrian leader is still in place and is no closer to being ousted than he was before the civil war began four years ago. It can sometimes be hard to reconcile Assad’s soft-spoken emollience with the tyrant who has countenanced the gassing of his own people and the destruction of much of his country. But for all his efforts to convince international opinion that he is the injured party, he bears the greatest responsibility for the disaster that has overtaken Syria.

Moreover, his refusal to accept any blame for the baleful progress of the war, or to acknowledge the appalling behaviour of his armed forces, is an insult to our intelligence. His flippant denial of the* use of barrel bombs against civilians* was especially egregious.

Continue reading at:

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/worldnews/middleeast/syria/11403949/Assad-is-an-


----------



## TheOldSchool (Feb 11, 2015)

Duh.  Every power in the middle east is run by religious zealots who don't give a damn about America.  Assad's just another lunatic.


----------



## rdean (Feb 11, 2015)

No one in the Middle East is a friend to the US.  No one.  That's why Republicans fucked up sending our kids there to die.  If they had bothered with education and history, they would have known.  But for Republicans, education is for snobs.


----------



## Sally (Feb 11, 2015)

rdean said:


> No one in the Middle East is a friend to the US.  No one.  That's why Republicans fucked up sending our kids there to die.  If they had bothered with education and history, they would have known.  But for Republicans, education is for snobs.



Every time you come to this forum, you have to drag Republicans in.  You actually sound like a broken record.  Do you think you could ever respond to a thread without doing this?


----------



## Jroc (Feb 11, 2015)

Sally said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > No one in the Middle East is a friend to the US.  No one.  That's why Republicans fucked up sending our kids there to die.  If they had bothered with education and history, they would have known.  But for Republicans, education is for snobs.
> ...




No he's a clone he's cant think for himself


----------



## Sunni Man (Feb 12, 2015)

Sally said:


> *Assad is an enemy of Isil, but not the West’s ally*
> *Telegraph View: The persistence of the odious Syrian president in the face of Isil has exposed the incoherent of Western foreign policy*
> 
> 
> ...


Do tell........


----------



## montelatici (Feb 12, 2015)

I am just wondering what is "odious" about the current Syrian government compared to the Saudi, Bahrain, Egyptian, Yemeni, or Kuwait governments, for example? Especially given that it is the least religious and most secular government in the Middle East, including Israel. Heck, the Syrian Army has Christian officers and soldiers in it.


----------



## Jroc (Feb 12, 2015)

montelatici said:


> I am just wondering what is "odious" about the current Syrian government compared to the Saudi, Bahrain, Egyptian, Yemeni, or Kuwait governments, for example?




200,000 dead


----------



## montelatici (Feb 12, 2015)

Jroc said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > I am just wondering what is "odious" about the current Syrian government compared to the Saudi, Bahrain, Egyptian, Yemeni, or Kuwait governments, for example?
> ...



Do you mean that resisting an Islamist takeover of the secular Syrian government was wrong?  What do you think would happen to the Christians in Syria if the Government had not defended itself.  How many of the dead are at the hands of ISIS and/or Al Nousra?  As far as I can tell Saudi Arabia is far more odious:

*SAUDI ARABIA: OUR BEHEADINGS ARE MORE ‘LEGITIMATE’ THAN THE ISLAMIC STATE’S*

"Saudi Arabian government officials faced extreme backlash after a leaked video showed the brutal public beheading of a woman, who proclaimed her innocence as a man chopped off her head. The video led to many comparisons to the Islamic State (ISIS/ISIL), who also behead their victims in public."

*Saudi Arabia Disputes Comparisons to ISIS Punishments


*


----------



## Roudy (Feb 12, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



You got the order wrong.  There was a Syrian uprising  to remove Assad, which was secular.  Assad started slaughtering his people using the military, he even dropped chemical weapons.  Once the Syrian people realized that Obama and his red line are full of shit, the empty void was filled by Islamic savages who are competing with Assad as to who can kill more innocent people.  Had Obama, the Arabs, and the West acted properly and when they needed to, this crisis could have easily been avoided.  This is what happens when you have a half Muslim Chamberlain for president of the US and leader of the free world, at a time when we need a Churchill.


----------



## montelatici (Feb 12, 2015)

The notion that the only reason that the Islamist militias emerged in Syria is because we created a vacuum by not adequately arming the secular rebels is laughable nonsense. Syria has long had its own Sunni fundamentalist underground. In 1982, when then President Hafez al-Assad perpetrated the Hama massacre, it was in an effort to wipe out those Syrian Islamists. So, yes, there are cultural roots for pluralism in Syria, a country with many Christians and secular (mostly Shiite) Muslims,  but there’s also the opposite. Don't kid yourself.

Just look at who was funding the "good" rebels Qatar and Saudi Arabia Sunni fundamentalist monarchies that oppose democratic, pluralistic politics in their own countries.  

Christians in Syria overwhelmingly support the Government and are members of the armed forces, especially the officer corps. That should tell Christians around the world  who they should support.  If the rebels succeed, it will mean the end of Christians in Syria.


----------



## Roudy (Feb 12, 2015)

montelatici said:


> The notion that the only reason that the Islamist militias emerged in Syria is because we created a vacuum by not adequately arming the secular rebels is laughable nonsense. Syria has long had its own Sunni fundamentalist underground. In 1982, when then President Hafez al-Assad perpetrated the Hama massacre, it was in an effort to wipe out those Syrian Islamists. So, yes, there are cultural roots for pluralism in Syria, a country with many Christians and secular (mostly Shiite) Muslims,  but there’s also the opposite. Don't kid yourself.
> 
> Just look at who was funding the "good" rebels Qatar and Saudi Arabia Sunni fundamentalist monarchies that oppose democratic, pluralistic politics in their own countries.
> 
> Christians in Syria overwhelmingly support the Government and are members of the armed forces, especially the officer corps. That should tell Christians around the world  who they should support.  If the rebels succeed, it will mean the end of Christians in Syria.



So what you're saying is all these Arab nations have this fundamentalist element that will eventually take over, and the best option is to continue having these brutal iron fisted dictators to keep the Islamic animals in check?


----------



## DriftingSand (Feb 12, 2015)

rdean said:


> No one in the Middle East is a friend to the US.  No one.  That's why Republicans fucked up sending our kids there to die.  If they had bothered with education and history, they would have known.  But for Republicans, education is for snobs.



Are you saying that no Liberals died fighting for their country?  Not surprising -- actually.


----------



## Bleipriester (Feb 14, 2015)

Sally said:


> *Assad is an enemy of Isil, but not the West’s ally*
> *Telegraph View: The persistence of the odious Syrian president in the face of Isil has exposed the incoherent of Western foreign policy*
> 
> 
> ...


Filthy western daubers in their stinky and unwashed bum dresses mourn over their lost al-qaeda revolution and - out of their filthy rat holes that consist of lies -  throw dirt after the great Syrian President by blaming the terrorist´s crimes on him.

Remember, people, what has been leaked:


----------



## RandomVariable (Feb 14, 2015)

Roudy said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Jroc said:
> ...


The chemical 'attack' was from the rebels. Probably why Britain quickly and somewhat gracefully found an exit out of the red-line coalition. Bottom line is the U.S. can not hope to defeat ISIS, the creature it and Israel created, without coordination with Syria and Iran.


----------



## Roadrunner (Feb 14, 2015)

RandomVariable said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...


Israel and the US did not create ISIS/ISIL.

This is all part of ancient hate between various Muslim sects, complicated by Western interference.

Now that we know we don't need Saudi oil, we need to let these fuckers sort it out.

Sure, millions will die as they determine the rightful heir of Mohammed, but, WTF, they will be too busy to bother us.


----------



## Jroc (Feb 14, 2015)

RandomVariable said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...




Bullshit we aren't 'Cooperating" with the mass murderer Assad, and we don't need the mullahs of Iran for shit. They should be driven out of power. Iran with a nuke will change the world as we know it


----------



## RandomVariable (Feb 14, 2015)

Jroc said:


> RandomVariable said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


Israel keeps screwing up and it is going to lose that little piece of sand it likes to call home.


----------



## Bleipriester (Feb 14, 2015)

Jroc said:


> RandomVariable said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


Why is Israel handing out Golan to Al-Nusra and ISIS?


----------



## RandomVariable (Feb 14, 2015)

Roadrunner said:


> RandomVariable said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


Know any other organization that has been able to do what ISIS has. You could chose from anywhere in history.

A hand grenade sits there as a small metal object and then, in less than a second, becomes a huge explosion. That is because someone put a lot of effort into putting the hand grenade together.


----------



## Jroc (Feb 14, 2015)

Bleipriester said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > RandomVariable said:
> ...




So I see we have a couple Assad and Iranian mouth pieces on the board are you paid?


----------



## RandomVariable (Feb 14, 2015)

Jroc said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Jroc said:
> ...


By asking the bus not to drive off the cliff I am anti-bus?


----------



## Jroc (Feb 14, 2015)

RandomVariable said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...




So you like the fact that Obama is legitimizing Iran? Do you think a nuclear armed Iran is a good thing?


----------



## RandomVariable (Feb 14, 2015)

Jroc said:


> RandomVariable said:
> 
> 
> > Jroc said:
> ...


I'll take it over an ISIS armed Israel.


----------



## Jroc (Feb 14, 2015)

RandomVariable said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > RandomVariable said:
> ...


 of course you will


----------



## Bleipriester (Feb 14, 2015)

Jroc said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Jroc said:
> ...


Totally honorary and you? I guess, there is some inflow for you, right?
What about my question?


----------



## Roudy (Feb 14, 2015)

RandomVariable said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > RandomVariable said:
> ...



Must be why it's still standing strong then.


----------



## Roudy (Feb 14, 2015)

RandomVariable said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



And I bet you're going to also tell us 9-11 was an inside job. Rebels got a hold a chemical weapons, and used it against themselves, many times. What crap people actually believe in.


----------



## Roudy (Feb 14, 2015)

RandomVariable said:


> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> > RandomVariable said:
> ...



Let's start Taliban and Boko Haram. 

ISIS, Al Queda, Hamas, what's the difference. Nothing was there to stop ISIS when our idiot president removed our troops from Iraq prematurely. We are seeing the consequence of that play out now.  Either America wakes up and arms the Kurds properly, or we're going to have to go back in with troops on the ground. 

Basically the middle is on fire because of Hussien Obama.


----------



## RandomVariable (Feb 14, 2015)

Roudy said:


> RandomVariable said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


Oh no. My goodness. Tower 7 has been damaged so much it has fallen down.


----------



## RandomVariable (Feb 14, 2015)

RandomVariable said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > RandomVariable said:
> ...


Let's try to stay on topic however. Shall we?


----------



## Roudy (Feb 14, 2015)

Bleipriester said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > *Assad is an enemy of Isil, but not the West’s ally*
> ...



Great Syrian president who massacres his own people using the country's military, just like his father did several times. The apple does not fall far from the tree.

You are delusional. Assad is no different than Sadam, in fact he's probably worse.


----------



## Roudy (Feb 14, 2015)

RandomVariable said:


> RandomVariable said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



Yes, people who are delusional enough to believe that crap, will also believe a whole host of other crap.


----------



## Roudy (Feb 14, 2015)

Bleipriester said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > RandomVariable said:
> ...



Israel is doing the best thing.  Sitting back and watching the Muslim savages slaughter each other.  As long as Muslims are busy killing each other, they won't be trying to kill us infidels.  And that's a good thing.


----------



## Jroc (Feb 14, 2015)

Bleipriester said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...




What about it? Israel is "handing out the Golan" now?


----------



## Roudy (Feb 14, 2015)

I love how they make up these conspiracies like "Isrsel is handing the Golan to ISIS" as if it's already been proven true and then building more lies on top of it.


----------



## Jroc (Feb 14, 2015)

Roudy said:


> I love how they make up these conspiracies like "Isrsel is handing the Golan to ISIS" as if it's already been proven true and then building more lies on top of it.




That's what they do. They throw out a premise as if it were fact, then we spend time refuting a falsity.


----------



## Bleipriester (Feb 14, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Sally said:
> ...


And the soldiers are not the people, flash bulb?
So why should the people massacre the people?

The truth is that Assad protects the people from evil terrorists.


----------



## Bleipriester (Feb 14, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Jroc said:
> ...


Why is funding and supporting terrorists a good thing?


----------



## Bleipriester (Feb 14, 2015)

Jroc said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Jroc said:
> ...


Yes. Please tell us what Israel gains from bolstering terrorists in Syria.


----------



## Roudy (Feb 14, 2015)

Bleipriester said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



I guess you're alien to the concept of a dictator using the country's military and intelligence apparatus to oppress, torture, and murder his own people?  Actually if you review history, this is nothing new, it's been going on since ancient days.

The Syrian uprising was mostly secular, when the Syrian people saw that the world stood by and did nothing while Assad slaughtered tens of thousands of his own people, that's when groups like ISIS stepped in to fill the void. That is a fact. 

 Of course, because of Obama's failure to act, the conflict has now morphed into something much worse.  Had Obama and the West stepped in to support the Syrian uprising at the right time, most of what we see today could have been avoided. Removing US troops from Iraq prematurely was another contributing factor.

The situation today is a great example of why it matters greatly who the American people elect as president.


----------



## Bleipriester (Feb 14, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


Please, spare me from that propaganda shit.

You know that in truth, the west armed Al-Qaeda and others in several countries, especially in Syria, and gave them even air support in Libya!

UN Obama Fighting Alongside Al-Qaeda in Libya


----------



## Jroc (Feb 14, 2015)

Bleipriester said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



You're answering a question with a question. You made the point


----------



## Bleipriester (Feb 14, 2015)

Jroc said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Jroc said:
> ...


Looks like the topic is unpleasing for you. Well...


----------



## Jroc (Feb 14, 2015)

Bleipriester said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...




Obama's Libya whats you gonna do?


Bleipriester said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...




the topic..

*Assad is an enemy of Isil, but not the West’s ally*


----------



## Bleipriester (Feb 14, 2015)

Jroc said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


What are you doing on a discussion board, then?


----------



## Jroc (Feb 14, 2015)

Bleipriester said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...




Discussing the topic. You?


----------



## Bleipriester (Feb 14, 2015)

Jroc said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Jroc said:
> ...


Haven´t you heard about discussions in which examples are used to explain something?


----------



## Jroc (Feb 14, 2015)

Bleipriester said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


You said the islamonazi's where operating out of the Israeli Golan Heights. Was that you or the other Assad apologist?


----------



## Bleipriester (Feb 14, 2015)

Jroc said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Jroc said:
> ...


They are operating in the Syrian Golan heights with support of the IDF, that shells and strikes Syrian soldiers instead of the terrorists. The UN soldiers that were deployed there said Israel is working with the terrorists, that terrorists cross the border to Israel, etc.
What does Israel gain from supporting terrorism?


----------



## Jroc (Feb 14, 2015)

Bleipriester said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


Proof? the UN  said what? Did you talk with them personally? there are no UN Soldiers in Israel. Maybe you're just pissed off about Israel bombing Hazbullah and killing the Iranian general?


----------



## Roudy (Feb 14, 2015)

Bleipriester said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



Nobody is denying that the reason Al Queda stepped in was because Obama removed a defanged dictator that had become friendly with the West, and, even willingly, dismantled his how nuclear reactors and ambitions. 

But the fact remains, had the West done what was necessary, ISIS would not have stepped in, nor would Assad have already murdered over 200,000 of his own people.


----------



## irosie91 (Feb 14, 2015)

montelatici said:


> I am just wondering what is "odious" about the current Syrian government compared to the Saudi, Bahrain, Egyptian, Yemeni, or Kuwait governments, for example? Especially given that it is the least religious and most secular government in the Middle East, including Israel. Heck, the Syrian Army has Christian officers and soldiers in it.



Assad is a  BAATHIST------baathism is Islam's Nazism.  
   NATIONAL SOCIALIST PARTY.     it's agenda is 
         MUSLIM FASCISM in the middle east-----the
           "secular"  claim is a ploy.


----------



## montelatici (Feb 14, 2015)

Assad has not "murdered" 200,000 people.  Those are the total casualties in the civil war.  The Syrian government is defending the secular Syrian state from an Islamist takeover. Had the West stepped in it would have resulted in a Libya or an Iraq, where there is no place for Christians.  I am a Christian, so I support Christians  in Syria, who support the Government.


----------



## Roudy (Feb 14, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Assad has not "murdered" 200,000 people.  Those are the total casualties in the civil war.  The Syrian government is defending the secular Syrian state from an Islamist takeover. Had the West stepped in it would have resulted in a Libya or an Iraq, where there is no place for Christians.  I am a Christian, so I support Christians  in Syria, who support the Government.



The 200,000 that Assad has murdered are mostly secular Syrians, and many women and children.  Not to mention his army routinely raped and tortured civilians.  Any real Christian would be appalled by this fact, which you are obviously not, Muslim convert.  Had the West stepped in, Assad would not have been able to murder 200,000 of his own people without any recourse, and ISIS would not have been become what it is now.  Just as a strong US military presence was able to keep the Islamists from gaining a foothold in Iraq.  It was only after Obama's decision to prematurely remove the troops from Iraq that this horrible situation evolved.  

In Syria s Civilian Death Toll The Islamic State Group Or ISIS Is A Far Smaller Threat Than Bashar Assad

*In Syria's Civilian Death Toll, The Islamic State Group, Or ISIS, Is A Far Smaller Threat Than Bashar Assad*

In the six months since the Islamic State group declared a caliphate across Iraq and Syria, it has become an international enemy and prompted the first U.S. intervention in the conflict since the beginning of the nearly four-year Syrian civil war. But the Sunni jihadi group, also known as ISIS, who have turned into a global synonym for brutality aren't remotely as deadly, when it comes to the number of people killed, than the country's own government. 

In a civil war that has left more than 200,000 people dead, President Bashar Assad’s regime remains the most dangerous threat to Syrian civilians.

International Business Times compiled the documented death tolls for December 2014 from several Syrian human rights monitoring groups, and in every instance, regime-inflicted civilian deaths dwarfed the number of civilians killed by ISIS. Statistics from Syria are to be taken with caution, since access to the media is limited and reporting on the numbers of casualties is often biased. And in the brutal calculus of a civil war where every faction is guilty of crimes against civilians, those numbers do not indicate that some are more guilty than others, experts say.  

“Any generalization you make about Syria will be wrong in the past, wrong now and wrong in the future,” Jeff White, a defense fellow at the Washington Institute for Near East Policy, said.

The Syrian government long ago stopped keeping a body count, the various jihadist groups do not report casualty numbers, and even the United Nations briefly stopped tracking the death toll last year. Documenting the Syrian death totals is only possible at the most local level, from the many voices of independent human rights advocates, field hospital workers and media activists sprinkled around the country, often operating in secret. The story of Syria’s civil war is being told by civilians though these grassroots monitoring organizations.

The Syrian Network for Human Rights (SNHR) documented at least 1,232 civilian deaths in December, with 1,049 killed by regime forces, or more than 85 percent. ISIS is responsible, by this count, for just over 5 percent of the civilian deaths.

At least 30 activists throughout Syria compile information for the Violations Documentation Center in Syria (VDC) weekly report on victims of regime forces. From Nov. 29 to Jan. 2, the organization was able to identify 1,030 civilians killed by the regime by either their name, photo or witness testimony. The group reported 128 civilians killed by ISIS, the highest number reported for this time period.

The London-based Syrian Human Rights Committee documented 1,328 civilian deaths for December. Of those cases, the group confirmed 49 killings at the hands of ISIS, most of whom “were executed in the presence of their family members.”

The Assad regime, on the other hand, kills in vast numbers not by staging mass executions on the groundbut through frequent air attacks on civilian-heavy areas of Syria. Throughout the war, the regime has been accused of hundreds of arbitrary airstrikes and indiscriminate shelling, with death tolls ranging from five to 1,000 for a single attack.

“Hundreds of eyewitness testimonies and many pieces of evidence and proof suggest beyond any doubt that more than 90 percent of both widespread and single attacks targeted civilian and residential buildings,” the SNHR report stated. “This goes against the claims of Syrian government that it is fighting ‘al Qaeda and terrorism.’”

Statistics for regime victims also show a significantly higher number of women and children killed, a result of targeting civilian areas. On Dec. 23, regime warplanes reportedly targeted an elementary school in Eastern Ghouta, killing six children and wounding at least 30 others, according to the VDC.Photographic evidence of the attack is too gruesome for IBTimes to display.

A high percentage of the regime’s civilian casualties are victims of torture at one of the regime’s 27 torture centers documented by Human Rights Watch. An average of four people die every day in Syria from torture in government-run prisons, according to data from VCD and Syria Deeply previously compiled by IBTimes. Reports from various monitoring groups put the torture total for December between 88 and 197.

Lower fatality numbers for ISIS are not to be confused with a lesser degree of brutality. ISIS has engaged in mass civilian executions when it attempts to seize new territory. From June to November, ISIS militants killed nearly 1,500 Syrians, according to the Syrian Observatory for Human Rights.Of the 879 civilians among those, the majority were victims of the Sunni Shaitat tribe massacre earlier this year that left roughly 700 people dead. In November, IBTimes reported that militants stoned two men to death for “being gay” in Deir el-Zour.

The difference between ISIS and the regime’s brutality against civilians was tragically represented in the de facto ISIS headquarters of Raqqa one day in November. Regime airplanes carried out at least eight airstrikes on the city in the morning, killing at least 50 civilians. That afternoon, media activists told IBTimes, ISIS militants publicly executed two civilians in the city’s main square. Though they used different methods, and the numbers may be vastly different, the result is the same for Syria’s war-weary people.


----------



## montelatici (Feb 14, 2015)

As usual, you post propaganda.  What's new.


----------



## montelatici (Feb 14, 2015)

Ruddy, why do you want us Christians to be killed?  Do you have the Jew hate of Christians in you?

*"Syrian Christian Leaders Call On U.S. To End Support For Anti-Assad Rebels"*

"The stories told by five top Syrian Christian leaders about the horrors their churches are experiencing at the hands of Islamist extremists are biblical in their brutality.

Bishop Elias Toumeh, representative of the Greek Orthodox Patriarch of Antioch and All the East, tells of the funeral he led ten days ago for the headless body of one of his parishioners in Marmarita. Rev. Adeeb Awad, vice moderator of the National Evangelical Synod of Syria and Lebanon, explains how the rebels blew up his church and then pointed the finger at the regime. Bishop Armash Nalbandian, primate of the Armenian Church of Damascus, says he received word on Facebook from a fellow bishop in Aleppo that two congregants were traveling when opposition fighters stopped their bus, made them present their Armenian IDs, and then took them away. The fighters, Nalbandian recounts, returned to the fellow passengers a few hours later with a box, which they said were cakes. Inside were the two Armenian heads.

*Syrian Christians Ask US Washington to End Support For Rebels TIME.com*


----------



## Roudy (Feb 14, 2015)

^^^^^
Still can't deny that Assad has murdered over 200,000 of his own people, can you?


----------



## Roudy (Feb 14, 2015)

montelatici said:


> As usual, you post propaganda.  What's new.



its not propoganda it's the truth.  Assad has been condemned by the entire international community, arab, Muslim, and Christian alike.  As usual you are full of lies and hate.


----------



## montelatici (Feb 14, 2015)

It's propaganda and you are a Jew that hates Christians.  You make that perfectly clear on the I/P forum.  I am a Roman Catholic and I support all Christians.  You are one of those Jews that hate Christians, you supported the spitting on Christian clergy in Israel by the Israeli Zionutters.  You are an enemy of us Christians. Just remember, we are about 2 billion strong, your people number maybe 15 million.  Piss us off and you are in trouble, and so are the Muslims, by the way.  When we Christians get pissed off, there will be hell to pay, trust me.

"*Syrian Christians: 'Help us to stay - stop arming terrorists'*
*Christianity is being extinguished in the land of its birth and the West is to blame, say Syria's faithful"*

*"It's simple," said Father Elias Hanout, 38, who led the prayers at Sunday's service. "If the West wants Syria to remain a country for Christian people, then help us to stay here; stop arming terrorists."*


----------



## Roudy (Feb 15, 2015)

montelatici said:


> It's propaganda and you are a Jew that hates Christians.  You make that perfectly clear on the I/P forum.  I am a Roman Catholic and I support all Christians.  You are one of those Jews that hate Christians, you supported the spitting on Christian clergy in Israel by the Israeli Zionutters.  You are an enemy of us Christians. Just remember, we are about 2 billion strong, your people number maybe 15 million.  Piss us off and you are in trouble, and so are the Muslims, by the way.  When we Christians get pissed off, there will be hell to pay, trust me.
> 
> "*Syrian Christians: 'Help us to stay - stop arming terrorists'*
> *Christianity is being extinguished in the land of its birth and the West is to blame, say Syria's faithful"*
> ...



Ha ha ha. You are quite funny.   Please go ahead and show me where I have expressed support for any of those things you alleged, you piece of shit mentally ill Nazi slimeball.

This coming from somebody who regularly supports IslamoNazis who are slaughtering Christians all over the world. Such a great defender of Chrstians, you truly are...YA MY ASS.

Fact remains, Assad has killed over 200,000 innocent Syrians.  Just because Syrian Christians fear what may come should his regime collapse, does not negate that Assad has engaged in the mass murder of his own people.  Your donkey brain is unable to absorb complex thought since your conversion to Isssssslam?  We understand. Now you can stop posing as a "Christian" just to gin up Jew hate.  This old Islamic tactic, it ain't working, we've seen it before Achmed. 

So in essense, the Jew hating slimeball that you are, you have no issues with Assad killing hundreds of thousands of innocent people, as long he happens to hate Israel and the Jews as much as you Nazis do.


----------



## montelatici (Feb 15, 2015)

When have I ever supported any group that attacks Christians you lying clown?


----------



## Roudy (Feb 15, 2015)

montelatici said:


> When have I ever supported any group that attacks Christians you lying clown?



Your beloved Palestinians committed ethnic cleansing and genocide on over 150,000 Lebanese Christians,  true or false, you lying piece of shit?  They even helped Assad kill his own people during the beginning days of the uprising.


----------



## Freeman (Feb 15, 2015)

Syria Comment Archives The Assad Regime and Jihadis Collaborators and Allies - Syria Comment


----------



## Sally (Feb 15, 2015)

Bleipriester said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > RandomVariable said:
> ...




Jroc, apparently Assad's mouthpiece has a problem with Israel helping those in the FSA who were wounded and even helping wounded Syrian people.  To him, everyone who comes in contact with Israel is a terrorist, even if it is a six-month old baby whose mother brought him over to the Israelis for urgent care.

IDF medics treating wounded Syrians battle mental toll - Israel News Ynetnews


----------



## montelatici (Feb 15, 2015)

Roudy said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > When have I ever supported any group that attacks Christians you lying clown?
> ...



When did the Palestinians commit ethnic cleansing and genocide on "over 150,000 Lebanese Christians"?  When di they help Assad "kill his own people".  Please provide a neutral source for your crazy nonsense.


----------



## Roudy (Feb 15, 2015)

Freeman said:


> Syria Comment Archives The Assad Regime and Jihadis Collaborators and Allies - Syria Comment



Yes Assad collaborates and sponsors Hezbollah, who are shiite Jihadis and both are puppets of Iran.  Hezbollah are a bunch of Islamist terrorist thugs who oppress Lebanese Christians and have established a shariah state in what was once a secular Christian majority Lebanon.

But you guys really need to get your bullshit stories in synch.  One of you claims that Assad is this benevolent guy who saves Christians and another claims that he collaborates with Jihadis.


----------



## Roudy (Feb 15, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



Here we go, you lying dumbass. Stop trying to ignore what Palestinians did in Lebanon to the Christians. They were among the most vicious of Christian killers.  Just how many countries did these terrorist Arabs try to create this fake "Palestine" on the blood of innocents?  

The *Damour massacre* took place on January 20, 1976, during the 1975–1990 Lebanese Civil War. Damour, a Maronite town on the main highway south of Beirut, was attacked by the Palestine Liberation Organisation units. Part of its population died in battle or in the massacre that followed, and the remainder were forced to flee.


----------



## Roudy (Feb 15, 2015)

What Palestinian animals did in Lebanon to the Christians is unforgivable.  This must be the "coexistence" we keep hearing about. Filthy savages:

Lebanese Forces Historical Fact The Massacre and Destruction of Damour

On that day, when the final onslaught came, hundreds of the Christians were killed. Father Labaky goes on: 'The attack took place from the mountain behind. It was an apocalypse. They were coming, thousands and thousands, shouting 'Allahu Akbar! God is great! Let us attack them for the Arabs, let us offer a holocaust to Mohammad 'And they were slaughtering everyone in their path, men, women and children.'

Whole families were killed in their homes. Many women were gang-raped, and few of them left alive afterwards. One woman saved her adolescent daughter from rape by smearing her face with washing blue to make her look repulsive. As the atrocities were perpetrated, the invaders themselves took photographs and later offered the pictures for sale to European newspapers. Survivors testify to what happened. A young girl of sixteen, Soumavya Ghanimeh, witnessed the shooting of her father and brother by two of the invaders, and watched her own home and the other houses in her street being looted and burned. She explained: 'As they were bringing me through the street the houses were burning all about me. They had about ten trucks standing in front of the houses and were piling things into them. I remember how frightened I was of the fire. I was screaming. And for months afterwards I couldn't bear anyone to strike a match near me. I couldn't bear the smell of it'.

She and her mother Mariam, and a younger Sister and infant brother, had been saved from being shot in their house when she ran behind one Palestinian for protection from the pointing gun of the other, and cried out 'Don't let him kill us!'


----------



## aris2chat (Feb 15, 2015)

and the terrorists in Libya massacred christians today.

ISIS beheadings Egyptian Christians killed in Libya

treatment of christians is unforgivable.

Egypt, Iran, Iraq, syria........ hate is everywhere


----------



## Roudy (Feb 15, 2015)

montelatici said:


> When have I ever supported any group that attacks Christians you lying clown?



Well for one, you ignorant moron, you are forgetting that you support Assad who sponsors and equips Hezbollah, a bunch of terrorist thugs who oppress Lebanese Christians.  Both Hezbollah and Assad have been blamed for the assassination of  Lebanon's popular secular Christian leader Harriri.


----------



## RandomVariable (Feb 15, 2015)

Before everyone becomes so sure they know what is what something I just found might be informative. The uploader does not allow the video to be embedded so you will have to go to YouTube to view them. Go to the first one to time 7:05 to skip the boring stuff. 
*"Director Of The CIA Porter Goss On How The CIA Has Changed"*
This one is allow worth the watch:
*"Director Of The CIA On The Future Of Syria And Libya"*


----------



## Roudy (Feb 15, 2015)

aris2chat said:


> and the terrorists in Libya massacred christians today.
> 
> ISIS beheadings Egyptian Christians killed in Libya
> 
> ...



I find it amusing that in a day snaps age where Muslims are slaughtering Christians at every turn that they can, this mentally ill Jew hating moron with his fake concern for Christians, can only point his finger at the Joooooooos. 

These people aren't even living on the same planet, totally removed from reality.


----------



## Sally (Feb 15, 2015)

Roudy said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > and the terrorists in Libya massacred christians today.
> ...



Do you think that Haniya signed the Voice of the Martyrs petition?  After all  she should hate to see another Christian woman such as poor Asia Bibi  rotting away in a Pakistani prison for allegedly committing blasphemy.


The Voice of the Martyrs


----------



## Roudy (Feb 16, 2015)

Roudy said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > and the terrorists in Libya massacred christians today.
> ...



LOL my ipad auto correct messed that response up.  So here it is again:

I find it amusing that in a day and age where Muslims are slaughtering Christians at every turn that they can, this mentally ill Jew hating moron with his fake concern for Christians, can only point his finger at the Joooooooos. 

These people aren't even living on the same planet, totally removed from reality.


----------



## Bleipriester (Feb 16, 2015)

Jroc said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Jroc said:
> ...


Proof? Proof!
UN Israel interacting with rebels on Syrian border The Times of Israel


----------



## Bleipriester (Feb 16, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


I consider this post confused.


----------



## Bleipriester (Feb 16, 2015)

Sally said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Jroc said:
> ...


Israel is supporting terrorists, including the FSA. As propaganda drone, you have no longer a problem with Al-Qaeda. The same terrorist group that attacked the US and destroyed the WTC is now a "rebel group".
Who knows, maybe Al-Qaeda had the same orderer back then as it has today...

UN Israel interacting with rebels on Syrian border The Times of Israel


----------



## Freeman (Feb 16, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Freeman said:
> 
> 
> > Syria Comment Archives The Assad Regime and Jihadis Collaborators and Allies - Syria Comment
> ...


You are a joke.
Where I have said that Assad is protecting minorities?
Haaretz described Assad as the most preferred dictators of "Israel".
This zionazi state has destroyed tens of churches in Palestine.


----------



## Bleipriester (Feb 16, 2015)

Freeman said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Freeman said:
> ...


Assad is the big protector of Christians and other minorities. That´s one of the reasons he is still in office despite constant waves of western inbred cockroaches crawling into the county and carrying out their murderous acting.


----------



## Roudy (Feb 16, 2015)

Bleipriester said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


rebels aren't ISIS.  Duh.


----------



## Bleipriester (Feb 16, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Jroc said:
> ...


And Al-Nusra (Qaeda) are rebels? Huh?


----------



## Roudy (Feb 16, 2015)

Freeman said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Freeman said:
> ...



Why don't you ask your buddy montelatici, who professes Assad to be the great protector of Christians.  While of course funding and sponsoring Hezbollah and Islamic terrorist organization that has killed the Christian leader of Lebanon and persecutes Christians.  

Can you show us which churches Israel has destroyed?  The only reason Israel enjoys such great support among Christians, is because they know what Islamic savages do with Christians and their churches.


----------



## Roudy (Feb 16, 2015)

Bleipriester said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



The article doesn't mention "Al Nusra" and the interacting being discussed is MEDICAL TREATMENT.  

You guys are pretty pathetic with your outlandish claims.  Israel treats wounded rebels in it's hospitals, and now suddenly "Israel is pro ISIS and pro Al Queda".  From the article:

"UN observers in the Golan Heights meticulously detailed instances of contact between IDF soldiers and rebels, including Syrians being sent into Israel for medical treatment, and the transfer of items and containers, according to records maintained by the UN disengagement force in the Golan demilitarized zone.

Most of the dispatches report on cross-border incidents, though several also detail numbers of people sent from Syrian fighting into Israel for medical treatment.

“During periods of heavy engagement with Syrian forces, [rebel groups] transferred 89 wounded persons across the ceasefire line to the IDF,” a May 2014 dispatch reads, adding later that “the IDF handed 19 treated and two deceased individuals” back to the insurgents.

Many of the interactions detail Syrian fighters and civilians seeking medical treatment on the Israeli side of the border, including as recently as November when at least “10 wounded persons were transferred by [rebels]” to the IDF.

One case portrays a person wounded in an explosion, who was then taken by insurgents across the ceasefire line and transferred to a civilian ambulance escorted by an IDF vehicle, in September 2013.

A June 2013 memorandum notes that Israel’s “Liaison Officer informed UNDOF that the IDF had provided emergency medical treatment to 20 armed members of the opposition, all of whom had been returned to the Syrian side.”

Israel has accepted Syrians for medical treatment for years, setting up a field hospital next to the DMZ, and transferring more seriously injured patients to other medical facilities in the north of the country.

Since last year, more than 700 wounded Syrians have been treated in Israeli hospitals via the Syria-Israel border crossing.

******  It's takes a special mindset to blame Israel for being compasionate and treating wounded civilians in need emergency  medical care.


----------



## Sally (Feb 16, 2015)

Bleipriester said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



Whomever doesn't drop to their knees, bends over and kisses Assad's feet is a terrorist according to his admirer.  Meanwhile, many think of the FSA as comparable to those other groups who started up in the Arab Spring in the various countries because they wanted a change.  No one is denying that there are some who originally were in the FSA  and later joined a terrorist group, just like there are those who were in the Syrian Army who left and joined up with the FSA.

Defying a Dictator Meet the Free Syrian Army World Affairs Journal


----------



## Sally (Feb 16, 2015)

Freeman said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Freeman said:
> ...



You really are confused.  It has been your own people who have destroyed many, many churches not only in the Middle East but in the Muslim world in general.  Maybe you get excited when your friends in the Boko Haram slit the throat of pastors or blow up Christians while they are at prayer in their churches.


----------



## Sally (Feb 16, 2015)

Bleipriester said:


> Freeman said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



As a matter of curiosity, what in the world are you doing in the West and not back in Syria helping your idol?  It is very strange that since Assad needs all the help he can get that you still stay in the West.  I would think that such a persnickity fellow like you wouldn't want to live among all these so-called inbreds.  Speaking of inbreeding, does anyone have any idea of how many Syrians do marry their own cousins?  It happens a lot in the Muslim world so it would be interesting to know how much goes on in Syria.


----------



## Bleipriester (Feb 16, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


You excluded the fist part of the article but the second denies your claim as well:
*"including* Syrians being sent into Israel for medical treatment,.."

Lying about the article, you have excluded the part of the article that mentions Al-Nusra:
"With the onset of the Syrian civil war in recent years, peacekeepers have been attacked multiple times by jihadist groups such as the al-Nusra Front, who have taken control of most of the Syrian side of the border.

In September, the United Nations secured the release of 45 UNDOF soldiers, kidnapped in August by the al-Qaeda-linked group, through the payment of a $25-million ransom by Qatar, an Israeli TV report claimed."


----------



## Bleipriester (Feb 16, 2015)

Sally said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Sally said:
> ...


You forgot to mention that the FSA and Al-Nusra are allies. No-one whose intentions are to fight for "freedom" and "democracy" fights in such a terrorist group like FSA. FSA is - and was from the beginning - an Islamist terrorist group with no differences to ISIS but the fact the the West gave it a democratic face - the SNC. But the SNC has no say in the FSA - it is a paper tiger, the "5 Star Hotel Opposition".


----------



## Bleipriester (Feb 16, 2015)

Sally said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Freeman said:
> ...


As German, I do my part that my conscience tells me to do. I am on the right side and you support the terrorists. You even represent the terrorist´s western democratic face that has been unmasked long ago as a mask that hides the true nature of the western inbred cockroaches of which most of them aren´t even Syrian.


----------



## montelatici (Feb 16, 2015)

Sally and Ruddy are Zionists.  They don't care if Christians are massacred, as long as Israel gains position.  That's why they support the Islamist terrorists that are trying to overthrow the Syrian government.  The Syrian government is the most secular in the Middle East.  The only country besides Lebanon (and Iraq under Saddam) that had Christians in powerful positions and with Christians in the armed forces.


----------



## Sally (Feb 16, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Sally and Ruddy are Zionists.  They don't care if Christians are massacred, as long as Israel gains position.  That's why they support the Islamist terrorists that are trying to overthrow the Syrian government.  The Syrian government is the most secular in the Middle East.  The only country besides Lebanon (and Iraq under Saddam) that had Christians in powerful positions and with Christians in the armed forces.



And Haniya is a good Muslim convert so what else can anyone expect of her?  Meanwhile, the unfortunate Christians are being murdered all over in Muslim countries, and Haniya could care less.  If Pakistani Christians are murdered, Haniya closes her eyes.  If Nigerian Christians are murdered, Haniya also closes her eyes.  In fact, if Muslims murder Muslims, these things should be kept quiet in the mind of converts unless the Jews can be blamed for it.  So tell us, Haniya, have you kept track of all the Shia and Ahmadiyya being murdered by the Sunnis in Pakistan, or don't these people matter to you?


----------



## montelatici (Feb 16, 2015)

Who is Haniya?  I haven't seen anyone with that user name posting.  But I do see you posting your support of terrorists that murder Christians in Syria.  
Why do you support these Islamist criminals?


----------



## Sally (Feb 16, 2015)

Bleipriester said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



Why don't you prove to us that the FSA and Al-Nustra are allies?  Is it just because you say so?  By the way, can you tell us a little more about this Assad dynasty which was planned?  You were very quiet about this interview which actually tells us so much.

Bashar Al Assad Interview Syrian Army Doesn t Use Barrel Bombs The New Republic


----------



## Sally (Feb 16, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Who is Haniya?  I haven't seen anyone with that user name posting.  But I do see you posting your support of terrorists that murder Christians in Syria.
> Why do you support these Islamist criminals?



So funny.  I, too, saw your Facebook page along with other here before you closed it when "Haniya" was mentioned.  Say, what happened to that guy who jumped in under your screen name  when I said that the Muslim kids in some Spanish city were throwing away the ham sandwiches of the Catholic kids?  Remember he said that his wife comes from Spain and never heard of that, and I had to pull up the article for him.  Meanwhile, Haniya, can I give you a RAH, RAH, RAH for being on the forums from morning until night.  It like you and your musical chair partner never come up for air.  It is truly amazing!!!


----------



## montelatici (Feb 16, 2015)

"_US supplied TOW anti-tank missiles have ended up in the hands of Jabhat Al Nusra, Syria’s branch of Al Qaeda. The US provided the missiles to CIA vetted Syrian rebel faction Harakat Hazm in May. A video posted by Al Nusra shows the weapons being used to take over Syrian military bases, Wadi Deif and Hamidiyeh in Idlib province._

A story that should have been headline news of Obama’s arming of Al Qaeda across all US media, largely went unnoticed. The only evidence of the story in the mainstream media can be found in the International Business Times and the Washington Post. However both articles try to cast doubt on the claims that Al Nusra has TOW missiles, choosing to quote the Syrian Opposition Council spokesman Oubai Shahbandar who downplayed the incident, calling it an “Al Nusra psyop”. The New York Times did not headline the story and instead buried the information in an article headlined “2 Military bases in Syria Fall to Rebels”. However, The New York Times claimed the TOW missiles may have played a central role in Jabhat AL Nusra’s takeover of the bases."

Military Aid to Terrorists US Supplied Al Qaeda Rebels in Syria with TOW Anti-Tank Missiles Global Research


----------



## montelatici (Feb 16, 2015)

"On Monday, the _Daily Star_ in Lebanon quoted a FSA brigade commander saying that his forces were working with the Islamic State and Jabhat al-Nusra, al-Qaeda’s official Syrian affiliate — both U.S.-designated terrorist organizations — near the Syrian/Lebanon border.

“We are collaborating with the Islamic State and the Nusra Front by attacking the Syrian Army’s gatherings in … Qalamoun,” said Bassel Idriss, the commander of an FSA-aligned rebel brigade.

“We have reached a point where we have to collaborate with anyone against unfairness and injustice,” confirmed Abu Khaled, another FSA commander who lives in Arsal.

“Let’s face it: The Nusra Front is the biggest power present right now in  8216 Vetted Moderate 8217 Free Syrian Army Commander Admits Alliance with ISIS Confirms PJ Media Reporting PJ Tatler


----------



## Sally (Feb 16, 2015)

montelatici said:


> "_US supplied TOW anti-tank missiles have ended up in the hands of Jabhat Al Nusra, Syria’s branch of Al Qaeda. The US provided the missiles to CIA vetted Syrian rebel faction Harakat Hazm in May. A video posted by Al Nusra shows the weapons being used to take over Syrian military bases, Wadi Deif and Hamidiyeh in Idlib province._
> 
> A story that should have been headline news of Obama’s arming of Al Qaeda across all US media, largely went unnoticed. The only evidence of the story in the mainstream media can be found in the International Business Times and the Washington Post. However both articles try to cast doubt on the claims that Al Nusra has TOW missiles, choosing to quote the Syrian Opposition Council spokesman Oubai Shahbandar who downplayed the incident, calling it an “Al Nusra psyop”. The New York Times did not headline the story and instead buried the information in an article headlined “2 Military bases in Syria Fall to Rebels”. However, The New York Times claimed the TOW missiles may have played a central role in Jabhat AL Nusra’s takeover of the bases."
> 
> Military Aid to Terrorists US Supplied Al Qaeda Rebels in Syria with TOW Anti-Tank Missiles Global Research



And you know what???  The U.S. media has been very, very, very quiet until ISIS came on the horizon about how barbaric and savage the Muslim can be throughout the Muslim world and how they murder each other in the name of their religion, even when it involves other Muslims.  Why has this been kept so quiet all these years?  Can you tell us, Haniya?


----------



## Sally (Feb 16, 2015)

montelatici said:


> "On Monday, the _Daily Star_ in Lebanon quoted a FSA brigade commander saying that his forces were working with the Islamic State and Jabhat al-Nusra, al-Qaeda’s official Syrian affiliate — both U.S.-designated terrorist organizations — near the Syrian/Lebanon border.
> 
> “We are collaborating with the Islamic State and the Nusra Front by attacking the Syrian Army’s gatherings in … Qalamoun,” said Bassel Idriss, the commander of an FSA-aligned rebel brigade.
> 
> ...



Perhaps you can tell us why there were those in the Syrian Army who defected and joined the FSA.  There has to be a reason for this.  Meanwhile, I will let you think up a good answer while I cook dinner.  Since you and your musical chair partner take turns, this isn't a problem for you.


----------



## montelatici (Feb 16, 2015)

"Perhaps you can tell us why there were those in the Syrian Army who defected and joined the FSA."

Because they were Sunni Islamists  that were against the idea of a secular state.  Kind of like all the fundamentalists you support, Zinoists included.


----------



## Roudy (Feb 16, 2015)

Bleipriester said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



God, are you thick or what?  Where is the evidence that Israel is working with Al Nusra?! States that Al Nusra attacks the peace keepers from inside Syria does not add up to Israel supporting them!  If I were you, I'd get myself checked out, seriously.

Again, point us to "Israel supporting ISIS and Al Queda" in this article.  YOU HAVE NOTHING:

"With the onset of the Syrian civil war in recent years, peacekeepers have been attacked multiple times by jihadist groups such as the al-Nusra Front, who have taken control of most of the Syrian side of the border.

In September, the United Nations secured the release of 45 UNDOF soldiers, kidnapped in August by the al-Qaeda-linked group, through the payment of a $25-million ransom by Qatar, an Israeli TV report claimed."


----------



## Roudy (Feb 16, 2015)

Bleipriester said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



The right side isn't a bloodthirsty dictator who commits genocide on his own people using the nation's military.  For a German, you seem pretty ignorant, uninformed, and uneducated.


----------



## Roudy (Feb 16, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Sally and Ruddy are Zionists.  They don't care if Christians are massacred, as long as Israel gains position.  That's why they support the Islamist terrorists that are trying to overthrow the Syrian government.  The Syrian government is the most secular in the Middle East.  The only country besides Lebanon (and Iraq under Saddam) that had Christians in powerful positions and with Christians in the armed forces.


Islamist liar said what?  Ha ha ha.  

That's right, you support Assad who supports Hezbollah, killers and oppressor of Christians in Lebanon, you also support Palestinians who slaughtered thousands of Christians in Lebanon on a regular basis.  

You aren't a Christian, you're a Jew hating Nazi scumbag, and probably a convert to Islam.  You worship those who kill Christians, just because they hate Jews just as much as you do.  

Now fuck off.


----------



## Roudy (Feb 16, 2015)

montelatici said:


> "_US supplied TOW anti-tank missiles have ended up in the hands of Jabhat Al Nusra, Syria’s branch of Al Qaeda. The US provided the missiles to CIA vetted Syrian rebel faction Harakat Hazm in May. A video posted by Al Nusra shows the weapons being used to take over Syrian military bases, Wadi Deif and Hamidiyeh in Idlib province._
> 
> A story that should have been headline news of Obama’s arming of Al Qaeda across all US media, largely went unnoticed. The only evidence of the story in the mainstream media can be found in the International Business Times and the Washington Post. However both articles try to cast doubt on the claims that Al Nusra has TOW missiles, choosing to quote the Syrian Opposition Council spokesman Oubai Shahbandar who downplayed the incident, calling it an “Al Nusra psyop”. The New York Times did not headline the story and instead buried the information in an article headlined “2 Military bases in Syria Fall to Rebels”. However, The New York Times claimed the TOW missiles may have played a central role in Jabhat AL Nusra’s takeover of the bases."
> 
> Military Aid to Terrorists US Supplied Al Qaeda Rebels in Syria with TOW Anti-Tank Missiles Global Research


Wow, so your boy Hussein Obama is a fuckup that has managed to screw up America and the whole world.  When did you come to that long overdue realization, dipstick?


----------



## Sally (Feb 16, 2015)

montelatici said:


> "Perhaps you can tell us why there were those in the Syrian Army who defected and joined the FSA."
> 
> Because they were Sunni Islamists  that were against the idea of a secular state.  Kind of like all the fundamentalists you support, Zinoists included.



And, I suppose Haniya, the good Muslim, will also now tell us all the Arab Springs arose because the people were all Islamist Fundamentalists.  Hmm, wonder if the guy who started all of this in Tunisia was an Islamist Fundamentalist.  Meanwhile, it is very simplistic to say that FSA is made up of Islamists when there are moderates in its as well, if you bother to research.  As for Israel, since you practically spend all day and night bashing that little country, it is understandable since it seems that most of the Muslims, born into Islam or converts,  around the world (even those who never even met a Jew) can't stand the fact that one tiny piece of real estate happens to be governed by Jews while the amount of land governed by Muslims in the Middle East is huge.  Say, can I ask that the land in Pakistan be given back to the Hindus whose ancestors actually lived on the land for thousands of years and who had to move to India because the Muslims had to have a country of their own in that area?


----------



## montelatici (Feb 17, 2015)

Roudy said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Sally and Ruddy are Zionists.  They don't care if Christians are massacred, as long as Israel gains position.  That's why they support the Islamist terrorists that are trying to overthrow the Syrian government.  The Syrian government is the most secular in the Middle East.  The only country besides Lebanon (and Iraq under Saddam) that had Christians in powerful positions and with Christians in the armed forces.
> ...



How does Hezbollah oppress Christians in Lebanon?   You haven't a clue about the Lebanese civil war.  The sides and factions in the war were diverse.  For example, the Shia (now called Hezbollah) were fighting against the PLO in the south and many Shia were in the Christian led SLA (Southern Lebanese Army). I happen to know quite a bit about the Lebanese civil war.  I was with the U.S. Army, stationed in Saudi Arabia when the civil  war started, in fact, I was on a C-141 that was planning to land in Beirut in December of 1975 which had to turn around and return to Jeddah because of the artillery fire on the airport.. You are just an ignorant little prick that makes things up.


----------



## aris2chat (Feb 17, 2015)

Sally said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Sally said:
> ...



All groups out of necessity of the moment have had to interact.  It does not mean they have adopted the philosophy or religious ideology.  That is just part of the complex of the middle east.
The shame is that the US will not share intelligence with Jordan so they can help put an end to ISIS, or that Assad will not try to come to some negotiated ceasefire or allow RC aid to get to those most in need.


----------



## montelatici (Feb 17, 2015)

Sally said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > "Perhaps you can tell us why there were those in the Syrian Army who defected and joined the FSA."
> ...



What does Tunisia have to do with Syria?  The Tunisian uprising was mostly secular and it has succeeded.  The Libyan one, not so much. As far as the FSA:

"the nationalist rebel groups calling themselves the Free Syrian Army are forced to operate under the extremists’ umbrellas, to go underground or to flee, according to Syrian insurgents, activists and two top commanders of the American-financed F.S.A. groups."

Those extremists are Sunni Arab Islamists intent on murdering Alawites, Christians and other minorities in Syria.


----------



## montelatici (Feb 17, 2015)

Roudy said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > "_US supplied TOW anti-tank missiles have ended up in the hands of Jabhat Al Nusra, Syria’s branch of Al Qaeda. The US provided the missiles to CIA vetted Syrian rebel faction Harakat Hazm in May. A video posted by Al Nusra shows the weapons being used to take over Syrian military bases, Wadi Deif and Hamidiyeh in Idlib province._
> ...



Are you so insecure that you cannot interact without hurling personal insults hiding behind your computer.


----------



## Bleipriester (Feb 17, 2015)

Sally said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Sally said:
> ...


Here is the proof, a war map of southern Syria:





There is no doubt even for the dumbest assumable person that FSA, IF (white flag) and Al-Nusra (black flag) are allies.


----------



## Bleipriester (Feb 17, 2015)

Roudy said:


> The right side isn't a bloodthirsty dictator who commits genocide on his own people using the nation's military.


That´s true. It isn´t a coalition of countries that commit genocide on several peoples using Islamist terrorists as well.
The right side is an elected President (11 million votes for President Assad in 2014 elections) who defends the people against bloodthirsty Islamists.




Roudy said:


> For a German, you seem pretty ignorant, uninformed, and uneducated.


For a German, I am very special. I don´t march with the others in lock step towards the multi-culti-death of our once so great nation. I am educated, make my own opinion and do not celebrate our end of being a power house like so many others.


----------



## Bleipriester (Feb 17, 2015)

aris2chat said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


Go, Al-Qaeda, Go! For freedom! In the name of democracy! Go Go Go!


----------



## Roudy (Feb 17, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



Ha ha. One of the most ignorant propagandists on the board calling others ignorant. 

Fact:  Hezbollah is a shiite Islamist terrorist organization funded and directed by Iran and Syria that has taken over Lebanon by force, and turned what was once a secular tolerant society into an intolerant Islamic cesspool that is governed by shariah law. 

Fact: Hezbollah and Syrias assad have been found guilty of the pro Western anti Islamist very popular Christian president. Hezbollah is now the equivalent of a Shiite ISIS that is holding the entire nation of Lebanon hostage, and oppressing and killing all those that stand in their way and theirs erosion of Shiite Islamic supremacist ideology. 

The fact that you won't acknowledge these basic well known and internationally accepted facts about Hezbollah indicates that you're a scumbag liar - Jew hating asshole, full of bullshit and false propoganda.


----------



## Roudy (Feb 17, 2015)

Bleipriester said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > The right side isn't a bloodthirsty dictator who commits genocide on his own people using the nation's military.
> ...



You should stick to talking about Germany, both Assad and his deceased father are well known mass murderers who's atrocities have been well documented.


----------



## Roudy (Feb 17, 2015)

Bleipriester said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > Sally said:
> ...



Go Assad, keep shelling and dropping chemical weapons on your own people?


----------



## Bleipriester (Feb 17, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...





Roudy said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > aris2chat said:
> ...


You know its lies and nothing like that is documented.


----------



## Roudy (Feb 17, 2015)

*Name* *Date* *Location* *Deaths* *Notes 
*
1947 Aleppo pogrom December 1947 Aleppo 75 Half the city’s Jewish population fled
Jisr al-Shughour massacre (1980) March 9, 1980 Jisr al-Shughour 150-200
Aleppo Artillery School massacre 16 June 1979 Aleppo 32-83
Siege of Aleppo (1980) 1980 Aleppo more than 2000 multiple massacres over a period of time
1981 Hama massacre April 1981 Hama 400 members of the male population rounded up and executed
Tadmor Prison massacre June 27, 1980 Palmyra 500-1,000
Hama massacre February 1982 Hama 7,000-40,000
2012 Homs offensive February–April, 2012 Homs 300
Houla massacre May 25, 2012 Houla 108 49 children among the dead
Al-Buwaida al-Sharqiya massacre} May 31, 2012 Al-Buwaida al-Sharqiya 13
Al-Qubair massacre June 6, 2012 Al-Qubair, in Maarzaf 80-100 Victims were stabbed and shot.[1] Reports awaiting confirmation by third-party observers as of 2012-06-07.
Daret Azzeh massacre June 22, 2012 Darat Azzah in Aleppo 25 Rebels claim to have killed 25 men who they accused of being a part of the Shabbiha.[2][3]
AlJoura massacre September 25, 2012 AlJoura in Deir Ezzor 400 Syrian Army of the regime of Bachar Assad killed 400 person in AlJoura, Deir Ezzor
Aqrab massacre 11 December 2012 Aqrab, Hama Governorate 125 (Includes wounded) Alawite villagers massacred by Syrian rebels.
Bayda and Baniyas massacres 2–3 May 2013 Bayda and Baniyas, Tartus Governorate 51–100 (Bayda), 77–145 (Baniyas) Assault by Alawite militias against the local Sunni population.[4]
Hatla massacre 11 June 2013 Hatla, Deir el-Zour 60 Shiite villagers massacred by Syrian rebels.
Khan al-Assal massacre July 22, 2013 Khan al-Assal, Aleppo, Syria 51 Rebels execute 51 POWs.
August 2013 Ghouta chemical attack August 21, 2013 Al-Ghouta, Damascus, Syria 90-1600


----------



## Roudy (Feb 17, 2015)

Bleipriester said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...




Here's your "hero", you should be proud::

Syria s sickening massacre Mothers shot as they cradled babies and newlyweds executed side-by-side Daily Mail Online

*Mothers shot as they cradled their babies, newlyweds executed side-by-side*

*Human Rights Watch claims Syrian forces slaughtered 248 people in May*
*They included unarmed civilians, women and children, a report reveals*
*The details have been compiled from accounts from witnesses*
*Syrian government said it only killed terrorists but 'mistakes possible'*
*Published: 12:02 EST, 16 September 2013 | Updated: 07:04 EST, 17 September 2013

Mothers and children, their bodies piled on top of each other, some still covering the baby they had died trying to protect. 

Newlyweds executed side by side, and entire families slaughtered as they huddled together for protection, only to be shot, their corpses stacked high and then torched. 

Details of a massacre, possibly one of the deadliest since the start of the conflict in Syria, have been released in a report released today by Human Rights Watch. 

It claims Syrian forces brutally slaughtered 248 people in the coastal towns of al-Bayda and Baniyas in May. 

The evidence is based on interviews with 15 al-Bayda residents and 5 from Baniyas

The chilling accounts are detailed in the 68-page report, 'No One’s Left’: Summary Executions by Syrian Forces in al-Bayda and Baniyas' and are based on interviews with 15 al-Bayda residents and 5 from Baniyas. 

The details have been compiled from accounts given by people who saw or heard the forces detain and then execute their relatives. It lists 167 people killed in al-Bayda and 81 in Baniyas. 

The report concludes that the overwhelming majority were executed after military clashes ended and opposition fighters had retreated.

It also warns that the actual number of fatalities is probably even higher, particularly in Baniyas, but that the area is difficult to access and account for the dead.

On the morning of May 2, Syrian government forces and pro-government militias clashed with opposition fighters in al-Bayda, a town of about 7,000 residents 10 kilometres from the coastal city of Baniyas. 

The area is considered a Sunni antigovernment enclave within the largely Alawite and pro-government Tartous governorate.

Witnesses said that after the local opposition fighters retreated, at about 1pm, government and pro-government forces entered the town and searched the houses. 
*
Witnesses told Human Rights Watch that the forces who entered the two towns were a mix of regular government troops, members of the National Defense Force, a paramilitary group organised earlier in the year by the government from pro-government militias; and armed pro-government residents of neighboring villages

Three local residents who found the bodies after the forces had left al-Bayda, said that they executed all the members of one of the branches of the Bayasi family who were in their homes on May 2 – at least nine men, three women, and fourteen children –with the exception of a 3-year-old girl who they said was wounded by three bullets but survived.

One of the first responders to find the Bayasi bodies described how he found them: 'I was busy helping the surviving residents leave the town when the fiancé of one the Bayasi women asked me to go with him to check on her.

'We went to the house of Mustafa Ali Bayasi. We entered. We saw no one in the first room. As we entered further into the house, we got to a room where we found so many corpses. Mothers and children piled on top of each other.

'One mother was still covering her son. I thought he may have survived but as I turned her over, I saw that he had been also shot. My friend’s fiancé was also killed. We closed the windows of the house because we did not want any wild animals to come in.'

In Ras al-Nabe` residents also told Human Rights Watch that they located the bodies of entire families, including children, who were killed together.


----------



## Roudy (Feb 17, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



You call "dipstick" an insult?  Aww.  Poor Nazi boy's feelings are hurt.


----------



## Bleipriester (Feb 17, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


Come on. Twenty people talk some shit and you call this evidence. This is the traditional way of western "evidence" gathering!


----------



## montelatici (Feb 17, 2015)

Roudy said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



You don't know what you are talking about. Maronites are more likely to be allies of the Shia than the Sunnis.  The Lebanese political landscape is very complex, and Hezbollah is, counter to your ridiculous claims, a mortal enemy of ISIS.  

And, it is you who only propagate propaganda.  You have never in all your time here ever posted anything resembling a reasoned argument for your position.  Just propaganda. 

You are Zionist mouthpiece.  You see Jew haters everywhere, any one who disagrees with you is a Jew hater.  If one supports the secular government of Syria as opposed to the Islamists, because in that fight you support the Islamists whose weakening of the Syrian government is good for Israel, you accuse that person of being a Jew hater.  You are a Zionist freak that would have Christians and Westerners slaughtered if it soemhow helped Israel.  

By the way, read this piece linked below to learn a little bit about Lebanese politics before opening your ignorant mouth.


" the Maronite Free Patriotic Movement accused Rifi of protecting Sunni co-religionists even when they are members of ISIS."

Google


----------



## montelatici (Feb 17, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



Sounds like someone had an agenda.  At the time (2013) the UK and the U.S. were intent on overthrowing the Syrian government. No UN or ICRC sources, for example.  In any case, your friends in ISIS and Al Nousra have done far worse, and against Christians, who I am a little more concerned about.


----------



## aris2chat (Feb 17, 2015)

Bleipriester said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



The arab source, al-masdar


----------



## Sally (Feb 17, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



I get a good laugh from Haniya, the Muslim convert, who probably would win a medal for posting day and night.  She and her musical chair partner are always blurting out "Zionist mouthpiece" or "Zionist propaganda" when the truth might actually be that these two are working for some Muslim propaganda outfit.  No one else would spend his or her life all day long on fortums like this.  For Lebanese politics, I think we should ask Aris about this particular subject since she is from Lebanon and keeps in touch with people there.  The ones who are busy killing the Christians are your own adopted brethren, Haniya.  I suggest you keep abreast of Raymond Ibrahim's (a Coptic Christian) articles as he keeps track of all the incidents where the Christian are persecuted and killed by Muslims throughout the Muslim world.


----------



## Sally (Feb 17, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > aris2chat said:
> ...



Don't forget those barrel bombs.  I was reading that they are only used via helicopter, and the only ones using helicopters is the Syrian Air Force.

Syria War What Are Barrel Bombs and Why Are They So Deadly - NBC News


----------



## montelatici (Feb 17, 2015)

Sally said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



You have have  such a vivid imagination.  Both the Israelis and the Muslims are killing Christians.  Do you think no Christians were killed in Gaza this summer?  And you are financing the Israeli killing, as I am, as a U.S. taxpayer. I am not financing the Muslims killing of Christians.

The Syrian Government has always protected the Christians, your Islamist friends are killing them.  Aris knows full well from my posts that I know what was going on in Lebanon during the civil war.  I was in Beirut before and during the war. As for spending time on the forum, you should look to yourself.


----------



## Sally (Feb 17, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



Very simplistic response on your part.  Basically, the uprising were about people getting tired with tyrants and dictators and and also wanted better economic conditions.  The Free Syria Army is made up of many different groups, some in groups which are moderate Muslims, some were secular and some were Islamists.  And let us not forget that not only are the Sunnis murdering people, but the Shiites are murdering people too.  Let's spread the blame around like it belongs.  The unfortunate Christians and others like the Yazidis  in these areas are the ones caught in the middle.


----------



## montelatici (Feb 17, 2015)

Sally said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



In your opinion, should the Syrian government just allow itself to be overthrown by the Islamists?  Are the barrel bombs any more deadly than Israeli artillery, naval batteries or F 16 missiles fired into Gaza?


----------



## montelatici (Feb 17, 2015)

Sally said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Sally said:
> ...



The Christians are part of the Syrian Government army, they  are officers in the army and soldiers.  The Syrian government is secular and minorities were protected.  The rebels are mostly Islamists, and you support them.  The moderate Sunnis support the Syrian government.


----------



## montelatici (Feb 17, 2015)

Frankly, you don't know what you are talking about.


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Feb 17, 2015)

montelatici said:


> I am just wondering what is "odious" about the current Syrian government compared to the Saudi, Bahrain, Egyptian, Yemeni, or Kuwait governments, for example? Especially given that it is the least religious and most secular government in the Middle East, including Israel. Heck, the Syrian Army has Christian officers and soldiers in it.



Take everything we heard about Iraq in the leadup to the war, and all of the statements made are equally applicable to Assad.


----------



## Sally (Feb 17, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



You don't have enough to say about the Jews on that other forum that  you drag it over here?  Meanwhile,  your new brethren are having plenty of pleasure killing the Christians whom they hate.  Meanwhile, I would suggest you do a search of your name and then of my screen name, and tell us who would win the medal for posting like a maniac.

Yeah sure, you were in Beirut  during the war, just like I was in Timbuctu at the time.  The one who was actually in Beirut  during the Civil War was Aris, and she is the one to ask about what was going on there..  .


----------



## Sally (Feb 17, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Frankly, you don't know what you are talking about.



Frankly, I don't care that you feel I don't know what I am talking about since I feel you don't know what you are talking about.


----------



## montelatici (Feb 17, 2015)

Exactly.


----------



## Bleipriester (Feb 17, 2015)

aris2chat said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Sally said:
> ...


You would even start to blame the source if it was the Times of Israel.


----------



## montelatici (Feb 17, 2015)

Sally said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Sally said:
> ...



You have posted over 8,000 times and I have posted a little over 4,000 times.  

Well, I happen to have kept the brass plate that was on the entrance of my residence while stationed 

 
in Saudi Arabia. I have excluded my name and rank in the Latin alphabet, but kept it in the frame in Arabic.  But it is difficult to translate a Latin alphabet name exactly from the Arabic rendition, so I keep my anonymity. I know it doesn't "prove" I was in Beirut, but how can Aris prove she was in Beirut?


----------



## aris2chat (Feb 17, 2015)

Bleipriester said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



Informing so readers can make their own opinions


----------



## Sally (Feb 17, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



And why don't you tell us when you started posting and then you can also tell the viewers when I started posting.  In fact, it should be easy to do with the search feature so you can tell everyone how many posts you have made for just this month alone so far and how many I have made.  I imagine you must be the guy who popped in and said that your wife came from Spain.  I guess your musical chair partner must have taken the Arabic name of Haniya.  Aris has been posting for years and has kept the viewers abreast of what has been happening there from the contacts she has kept.  There are posters and viewers here from previous message boards who are familiar with each other.  However, carry on like there is no tomorrow.


----------



## Bleipriester (Feb 17, 2015)

Sally said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


Uhhhn! The Syrian military uses bombs!

There is no such thing as a barrel bomb. It is a western propaganda invention to be used in combination with horrifying tales that are supposed to manipulate the opinion of the westerners while the Islamist terrorists carry out their murderous acting. Maybe if some bums in a New York alley you give a shit about overheat their barrel it might explode but what your propaganda daubers call barrel bombs are Russian "Aviation Demolition Bombs".

Propaganda article explaining "barrel bombs":




 Barrel Bombs A tool to force displacement in Eastern Aleppo 

What it is in truth:
"This bomb is designed to engage lightly armored materiel and military industrial facilities, as well as manpower. It is dropped from altitudes of 500 to 15,000 m at a speed of 500 to 1,150 km/h.

This aircraft bomb is effective against personnel in open terrain and motorized infantry at the reserves concentration base either on the march or in battle array. It is filled with fragments and powerful explosive compositions based on TNT/RDX. The design of this aircraft bomb provides for better fragments distribution in the fragments flight area and high density of the fragmentation zone within the lethal range as compared to general-purpose munitions. The bomb can be carried on aircraft with a single-point suspension bomb rack or on 14” NATO standard suspension systems, using the corresponding fuse type."




OFAB 100-120 bomb Su-27 

"Barrel bombs" are used against terrorists by the Syrian military. Of course, the terrorists and their bullhorn SOHR say it is used against civilians.
But if it was used against civilians the death tolls of Syrian airstrikes would be far larger and President Assad would not have been re-elected.

Your propaganda bullshit is refuted with this.


----------



## Sally (Feb 17, 2015)

Bleipriester said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



Number One -- People have seen them dropping and the damage they do.

Number Two - Why are you still up?


----------



## Bleipriester (Feb 17, 2015)

Sally said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Sally said:
> ...


What have people seen dropping?


----------



## Sally (Feb 17, 2015)

Bleipriester said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


----------



## aris2chat (Feb 17, 2015)

Sally said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Sally said:
> ...



go back to AOL, usenet, intranet and gopher I've been researching and writing since the 80's.  I think most know me from AOL or e-groups, but I've had web sites, news papers/magazines, bookmark lists, support groups, blogs, message boards as well a social media.  Not all are/were about the middle east.


----------



## Bleipriester (Feb 17, 2015)

Sally said:


> Find some stories where you can read eyewitness accounts and then go to bed.


You mean that Aviation Demolition Bombs are dropped on terrorists improvisational by choppers? True, no doubt.


----------



## aris2chat (Feb 17, 2015)

Bleipriester said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



Barrel bomb - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia

What makes Syria s barrel bombs so scary - The Washington Post

Syria Barrage of Barrel Bombs Human Rights Watch


----------



## Roudy (Feb 18, 2015)

Bleipriester said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



What are you talking about?  These are human rights organizations reporting the abuses.  Assad is a mass murderer, just like his father.  Actually he's probably worse.  The only person you're fooling is yourself.


----------



## Roudy (Feb 18, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



Read what I wrote again moron, you are simply repeating what I said.  Hezbollah is a mortal enemy of ISIS because they are Shiite, of course, but they practice the same Islamist supremacist expansionist ideology.  By claiming that Hezbollah does not oppress or kill Lebanese Christians, it is you that is proving your ignorance, moron.


----------



## Roudy (Feb 18, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



So?  You're still fulla shit.  Aris on the other hand is definitely Lebanese.


----------



## irosie91 (Feb 18, 2015)

excuse me,    did Monte say that Assad is Christian?    sorry---
it's late and maybe I am confused----but I got the impression
it thinks that Assad is Christian or  "pro-Christian" or something like that.     MONTE ?    can you provide just a bit of your
background------just a tiny non-indentifying bit------I would like
to understand how you got to your somewhat strange  "POV"  and  "information"


----------



## irosie91 (Feb 18, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> excuse me,    did Monte say that Assad is Christian?    sorry---
> it's late and maybe I am confused----but I got the impression
> it thinks that Assad is Christian or  "pro-Christian" or something like that.     MONTE ?    can you provide just a bit of your
> background------just a tiny non-indentifying bit------I would like
> to understand how you got to your somewhat strange  "POV"  and  "information"


oh----now I see----it is claiming that Christians love assad-----
ok -----it never met a Syrian christian


----------



## Bleipriester (Feb 18, 2015)

aris2chat said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Sally said:
> ...


Thank you very much but I think that one single example for mendaciously propaganda articles benefting the terrorists is enough for my explaining post.
Despite thousands of "Allah akbar"-Videos in the internet you have no evidence that even a single "barrel bomb" was dropped on civilians. Not a single video shows an FAB being dropped on civilians as it just does not happen!


----------



## Bleipriester (Feb 18, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


Stop your bullshit and tell me how many weeks the Israeli government shelled Gaza in 2014 and how many people, especially children, it killed doing so. You point at others using your lies? Here comes your truth, so shut up:

"Between 2,140 and 2,310 Gazans were killed (including 513 children) and between 10,626 and 10,895 (including 3000 children, see Independent article) were wounded."
"The Gaza Health Ministry, UN and some human rights groups reported that 69–75% of the Palestinian casualties were civilians; Israeli officials estimated that around 50% of those killed were civilians."
2014 Israel Gaza conflict - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia

"The UN estimates that more than 20,000 homes have been reduced to rubble or rendered uninhabitable and workers are racing to avert humanitarian crisis by fixing damaged water mains and power lines.
According to the United Nations Relief and Work Agency (UNRWA), more than 300,000 Gazans had been sheltering in its schools on Tuesday and up to 500,000 people have been displaced by the conflict."
Israel-Gaza conflict 50-day war by numbers - Middle East - World - The Independent


----------



## montelatici (Feb 18, 2015)

“In terms of the effects these weapons have, they really are similar to conventional weapons,” said Robert Perkins, an explosive violence researcher who works for London organization Action on Armed Violence.

Perkins cautioned that some regular air bombs are being falsely reported as barrel bombs, given how popular the term has become...."

http://www.newsweek.com/are-syrian-barrel-bombs-really-worse-normal-weaponry-228913


----------



## irosie91 (Feb 18, 2015)

montelatici said:


> “In terms of the effects these weapons have, they really are similar to conventional weapons,” said Robert Perkins, an explosive violence researcher who works for London organization Action on Armed Violence.
> 
> Perkins cautioned that some regular air bombs are being falsely reported as barrel bombs, given how popular the term has become...."
> 
> http://www.newsweek.com/are-syrian-barrel-bombs-really-worse-normal-weaponry-228913



so?         lots of people lie dead in the gutter.


----------



## montelatici (Feb 18, 2015)

It's not like the Syrian Government asked to be attacked by Islamist forces.


----------



## irosie91 (Feb 18, 2015)

montelatici said:


> It's not like the Syrian Government asked to be attacked by Islamist forces.



what a joke you are.     The Syrian government has been  "asking for it"    for decades      ------


----------



## montelatici (Feb 18, 2015)

The only difference between Syria and Saudi Arabia, Kuwait, Bahrain and other close U.S. allies, is that Syria has a secular government that protects the rights of the minorities.  All of those U.S. allies have  far more repressive regimes than the Syrian government, and are religious nutters to boot.  Your brainwashed ignorance makes you the "joke".


----------



## irosie91 (Feb 18, 2015)

montelatici said:


> The only difference between Syria and Saudi Arabia, Kuwait, Bahrain and other close U.S. allies, is that Syria has a secular government that protects the rights of the minorities.  All of those U.S. allies have  far more repressive regimes than the Syrian government, and are religious nutters to boot.  Your brainwashed ignorance makes you the "joke".



Assad is a    BAATHIST-----just like your idol  SADAAM HUSSEIN just as was    GAMEL ABDEL NASSER-----
now ask some     Chaldeans and some  Coptic Christians
just how   "not repressive were they"------for that matter---talk
to some Syrian Christians------they have been running from
Syria for   decades------


----------



## montelatici (Feb 18, 2015)

*"Rand Paul is right: Attacking secular Arab states assists the radical Islamic agenda"*

*" Before the first demonstration by Sunni tribesmen against President Assad in 2011, Saudi Arabia had pre-positioned over $2 billion of arms in Sunni areas of Syria adjacent to Turkey. As soon as the actual fighting began, the CIA began planning the “Operation Damascus Volcano” which was a coordinated attack by Saudi mercenaries on Damascus from three sides. I guess it was while mortar rounds were hitting President Assad’s home that he made the “calculated decision” not to fight jihadists hundreds of miles to the northeast of Damascus. The logic of this article and those who promote its line of thinking is appalling."*

*"We aided those who’ve contributed to the rise of the Islamic State. The CIA delivered arms and other equipment to Syrian rebels, strengthening the side of the ISIS jihadists. Some even traveled to Syria from America to give moral and material support to these rebels even though there had been multiple reports some were allied with al Qaeda."*


----------



## irosie91 (Feb 18, 2015)

Monte----you are paul rand are in excellent company----
the Russians love the BAATHISTS  too


----------



## montelatici (Feb 18, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > The only difference between Syria and Saudi Arabia, Kuwait, Bahrain and other close U.S. allies, is that Syria has a secular government that protects the rights of the minorities.  All of those U.S. allies have  far more repressive regimes than the Syrian government, and are religious nutters to boot.  Your brainwashed ignorance makes you the "joke".
> ...



You do understand that the Baath Party is a secular socialist party founded by Michel Aflaq, a Syrian Christian who wanted to create a secular Middle East. 

You foolish dunce. Saddam Hussein's Foreign Secretary was a Christian.  There were Christian generals in the Army.

As far as the Syrian Christians:

"The Christians of Syria have no real choice in the matter. They have been a tolerated, indeed a privileged, minority under the Ba’athist regime (as they were in Iraq); if the regime falls, their fate will be that of Iraq’s Christians. They cannot understand, indeed are completely bewildered by, what I told them, namely that the British government is considering arming their enemies. They pray that this will not happen, and so do I."

CatholicHerald.co.uk Assad s regime is appalling but I can t blame my Christian friends in Syria for praying that he wins

As far as Nasser:

"*Muslims' Fury Falls on Egypt's Christians*
"The wave of fundamentalist militancy began early in the 1970's, after the Government of Mr. Sadat, seeking a counterweight to a challenge from left-wing Arab nationalists, released hundreds of militant Muslims who had been jailed for much of the previous two decades. Among the Muslim groups that surged into action in that period was the Muslim Brotherhood, which was founded in 1928 and which advocates the taking of power by legitimate political means."

Guess who had jailed the fundamentalists, a hint, who was the leader before Sadat?


----------



## aris2chat (Feb 18, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> excuse me,    did Monte say that Assad is Christian?    sorry---
> it's late and maybe I am confused----but I got the impression
> it thinks that Assad is Christian or  "pro-Christian" or something like that.     MONTE ?    can you provide just a bit of your
> background------just a tiny non-indentifying bit------I would like
> to understand how you got to your somewhat strange  "POV"  and  "information"



Assad is alawite, a form of shia


----------



## Roudy (Feb 18, 2015)

Bleipriester said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



In response to what, over ten thousand rockets being shot into Israel by Hamas from Gaza?  They're lucky isrsel didn't nuke them. Any other Arab leader like Assad or Sadam wouldn't have left a single person left stsnding alive in Gaza . You can take that to the bank.


----------



## montelatici (Feb 18, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Monte----you are paul rand are in excellent company----
> the Russians love the BAATHISTS  too



And you support Al Nousra and ISIS versus the secular Baathists, I, on the other hand, will take the secular side every time.


----------



## Roudy (Feb 18, 2015)

montelatici said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



Then you should be happy that the Egyptian leader is hitting ISIS.  But you're not not. Mass murderer Assad is your hero while Sissi is your enemy because he's anti Hamas and friendly with Israel.

Bathists are Arab nationalists that idolized the Nazis. So it shouldn't surprise anybody that they had Christians as their footsoldiers.  You're just an ignorant moron spreading your usual bullshit propoganda willingly.

*The Arab Ba'ath Party established by Zaki al-Arsuzi was according to Sami al-Jundi, one of the co-founders of the party, heavily influenced by fascist and Nazi ideals. The party's emblem was the tiger because it would "excite the imagination of the youth, in the tradition of Nazism and Fascism*, but taking into consideration that the Arab is in his nature is distant from pagan symbols [like the swastika]".[59] Arsuzi's Ba'ath Party believed in the virtues of the "one leader", and Arsuzi himself believed personally in the racial superiority of the Arabs. The party members read a lot of Nazi literature, such as _The Foundations of the Nineteenth Century_ for instance, became one of the first to plan the translation of _Mein Kampf_ into Arabic and they were actively looking for a copy of _The Myth of the Twentieth Century.

Saddam drew inspiration on how to rule Iraq from both Joseph Stalin, a communist, and Adolf Hitler, a Nazi. According to a British journalist who interviewed Barzan al-Tikriti, the head of the Iraqi intelligence services, Saddam had asked Barzan to procure these books not for racist or anti-Semitic purposes, but instead "as an example of the successful organisation of an entire society by the state for the achievement of national goals."


_


----------



## montelatici (Feb 18, 2015)

Roudy said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



Yeah right. Hezbollah does not practice supremacist expansionist "ideology" you clown. Where have they "expanded to"?  You are confusing them with Israel.  Hezbollah merely defends its home base in the south of Lebanon and south Beirut from expansionist Jews of Israel and expansionist Sunnis like Al Nousra, ISIS etc. 



"*In Hezbollah stronghold, Lebanese Christians find respect, stability*

*In a Christian home in a Shiite suburb of Beirut, images of Hezbollah leader Hassan Nasrallah share mantel and wall space with the Virgin Mary."*

*In Hezbollah stronghold Lebanese Christians find respect stability - CSMonitor.com*

*Lebanese Christians Gun Up Against ISIS*
*"*_RAS BAALBEK, Lebanon_—Rifaat Nasrallah sits impatiently on a sofa in his home in the small village of Ras Baalbek sipping coffee and chain smoking Marlboro Lights. A handgun casually stuck in the waistband of his jeans, he says he’s only in town briefly; these days he’s been spending more and more time in the hills just outside his living room window, where he commands an all-Christian militia that he credits for keeping Islamist militants in neighboring Syria at bay. 

*In the doorway above him hangs a needlepoint portrait of the Virgin Mary, while on the mantle sits a framed photograph of the founder of the Shiite militant group Hezbollah, *with whom he shares a last name.....One of Nasrallah’s deputies, a man asked to only be identified as George, argues that Hezbollah is a natural ally for the country’s Christians. “It’s not about religion anymore,” he says. “We are sharing a common enemy now—ISIS is trying to kill both of us.” 

Lebanese Christians Gun Up Against ISIS - The Daily Beast

"*An Overwhelming Majority of Lebanon’s Christians Believe Hizbullah Protects Their Country"*

"A recent poll by the Beirut Center for Research and Information (BCRI) found that two thirds (62.6%) of Lebanese Christians feel that, contrary to its vilification by members of the NATO alliance, Hizbullah has in fact protected their country from its most determined enemies—Israel, IS (known locally as Da‘ash), and Wahhabi-style terrorist groups linked to the Syria-Iraq conflagration."

An Overwhelming Majority of Lebanon s Christians Believe Hizbullah Protects Their Country CounterPunch Tells the Facts Names the Names


----------



## Roudy (Feb 18, 2015)

montelatici said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Monte----you are paul rand are in excellent company----
> ...



Ha ha ha. You are a joke. Secular Adab Nazi mass murderers who sponsor Islamic terrorists. That's what Sadam and Assad did, moron. Assad sponsors Hezbollah while Sadam helped Hamas and other Islamic radicals. In fact he would send $25,000 to the families of suicide bombers.  

Take a hike, and take your ignorant bullshit with you.


----------



## Roudy (Feb 18, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



That's what happens when your country is held hostage by shiite Islamic terrorists who are fighting ISIS, do they have a choice?  

 Hezbollah with the help of Assad assassinated the popular Christian lebanese leader.  Such a great protector of Christians they are.


----------



## montelatici (Feb 18, 2015)

Roudy said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Sally said:
> ...



You are the one that is full of shit.  You are a  punk that talks big behind his computer.  Aris may well be Lebanese and I  believe that she was in Beirut during the civil war, but there is no proof of either fact, nor could there be without losing anonymity.  I am reasonably sure that Aris believes I was in Beirut during that time.  Her father worked for MEA, I think.  I used MEA when flying commercial, I regularly stayed at the Phoenicia, before it was destroyed in around 1976.  We have different points of view, obviously, but she is not the rabid little twat that you are.


----------



## aris2chat (Feb 18, 2015)

Bleipriester said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



Your propaganda of the Euro note is not appreciated 






fraudulent making or altering of euro notes is a crime


----------



## Roudy (Feb 18, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



Hezbollah is the proxy army of Iran's supremacist Islamists expanding their influence into other nations.  They already conquered Lebanon, now they are working on Yemen.  This is your beloved Hezbollah that Assad supports:

Hezbollah was largely formed with the aid of the Ayatollah Khomeini's followers in the early eighties in order to spread Islamic revolution and follows a distinct version of Islamic Shia ideology ("Willayat Al-Faqih") developed by the Ayatollah Khomeini, leader of the Islamic Revolution in Iran.

Hezbollah (as well as the political/religious leaders of Iran) believe that the destruction of Israel will bring about the "reappearance of the Imam (the Shiite Islamic Messiah)". These issues exist independently of Israeli treatment of Palestinians or even the existence of the State of Israel.


----------



## montelatici (Feb 18, 2015)

Roudy said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



We are not discussing Israel.  We are discussing secular governments  versus religious fundamentalist governments.  Of course Assad supports Hezbollah, they are the only group that has proven capable of defending Lebanon from Israeli invasions and occupation.

Your grammar and syntax clearly puts you in the poorly educated category, is that why you are unable to respond  to any post without hurling personal abuse.   Is it frustration with your lack of eloquence in conveying your thoughts To most neutral observers you appear to have an emotional problem.


----------



## Roudy (Feb 18, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



Hezbollah took over long after your beloved Palestinians were slaughtering Christians in Lebanon, they are a product of Iran's Islamist revolution. In fact one might say that radical Islamist Sunni groups like Al Queda were formed to counter the threat coming from Iran Shiites.


----------



## RandomVariable (Feb 18, 2015)

aris2chat said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


Did you do a screen shot and try to buy something? Just can't keep you out of trouble.


----------



## montelatici (Feb 18, 2015)

Roudy said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



Hebollah rules in concert with Christians, Sunnis, Druze and other sects and parties in Lebanon.  Hezbollah has not conquered Lebanon you silly goose. As far as Iran it seems that rather than attacking anyone, Iran was and is being attacked, sanctioned, their ally Syria is being attacked etc.  You don't read the news? 

As far as Israel is concerned, it's not my concern or germane to this thread.  But if I may comment, many pro-Israeli posters here deny the existence of the Palestinians as a people, much less contemplate the future existence of a Palestine for non-Jews.  In fact, many if not most propose the destruction of Palestine through the ethnic cleansing (or genocide) of the non-Jews from Eretz Israel as they call it.  Is that much different from what you claim Hezbollah is doing?


----------



## Roudy (Feb 18, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



So Assad supported an islamist terrorist group which took over Lebanon, a secular nation and imposed a shiite fundamentalist govt and shariah law on the Christians.   

You phony baloney bullshit artist.  You can't bring yourself to admit that Islamists like Hezbollah are the enemies of Christisns today.

Fact: Hezbollah and Assad assassinated Lebanon's Christian leader because he wanted to establish a more secular pro Western country.

Now go eat some more shiite.


----------



## Roudy (Feb 18, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



Yes. You're not even close. That's why Hezbollah threatened armed conflict when UN wanted to bring them to court for the assassination of Lebanon's president.  And Assad the mass murderer backed them up. 

Ethnic cleansing blah blah blah.  You keep accusing Jews of things Muslims are guilty of, convert.  Ethnic cleanising is what Palestinian animals did in Lebanon when they brutally murdered tens of thousands of Christians.  Another fact you refuse to admit.


----------



## Roudy (Feb 18, 2015)

montelatici said:


> The only difference between Syria and Saudi Arabia, Kuwait, Bahrain and other close U.S. allies, is that Syria has a secular government that protects the rights of the minorities.  All of those U.S. allies have  far more repressive regimes than the Syrian government, and are religious nutters to boot.  Your brainwashed ignorance makes you the "joke".


The only difference between Syria and the other Arab countries is that Syria supports shiite Islamic terrorists behind the scenes while the Arabs support Sunni terrorists. Of course, Assad is committing mass murder on his people while Saudi Arabia, Kuwait and Bahrain are not. 

Other than that, same shiite, different group of terrorists being supported.


----------



## montelatici (Feb 18, 2015)

Roudy said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



It was a civil war, that's what happens in civil wars unfortunately.  The Palestinians were no more "animals" as you call them in your Nazi manner, than any other group in the civil war, including the Israelis who invaded in 1982, in the middle of the war.


----------



## montelatici (Feb 18, 2015)

Roudy said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > The only difference between Syria and Saudi Arabia, Kuwait, Bahrain and other close U.S. allies, is that Syria has a secular government that protects the rights of the minorities.  All of those U.S. allies have  far more repressive regimes than the Syrian government, and are religious nutters to boot.  Your brainwashed ignorance makes you the "joke".
> ...



Mass-murder? There is a civil war going on in Syria, in which Saudi Arabia and other Sunni states have armed and financed the rebels, against the secular Syrian government, of course there are going to be deaths.  Do you believe that Al Nousra and ISIS are not doing any killing in Syria?

Who are these Shiite "terrorists" supported by Syria terrorizing besides ISIS and Al Nousra?  You can be sure that if Iran began supporting and arming the Shia in Saudi, for example, the Saudi's would be far harsher on the "rebels" than the Syrian government is, while defending itself.


----------



## Bleipriester (Feb 18, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


I have enough of that "argument"! Acting like Hamas is being like Hamas.
And no, Syria and Iraq would not kill civilians as response.


----------



## Bleipriester (Feb 18, 2015)

aris2chat said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


If you say so.


----------



## Bleipriester (Feb 18, 2015)

RandomVariable said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


lol


----------



## Roudy (Feb 18, 2015)

RandomVariable said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



The Hezbollah Express Card, never leave home without it.  LOL


----------



## Roudy (Feb 18, 2015)

Bleipriester said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



Comparing Israel to Hamas is like comparing Al Queda to the US.


----------



## Bleipriester (Feb 18, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


Both Hamas and Israel fire rocktes at civilian targets.


----------



## Roudy (Feb 18, 2015)

Bleipriester said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


Wrong again. Hamas fires rockets at Israeli civilian targets, while hiding behind it's own civilians.  

This is Muslim modus operandi.  They did it against Americans in Iraq, and ISIS does it now.  They attack and then melt into the civilian population.  Not much difference between Hamas, Hezbollah, and ISIS all three are Islamic terrorist organizations that have grabbed territory and are operating out of it.  Just like the Taliban and Al Queda did in Afghanistan.


----------



## RandomVariable (Feb 18, 2015)

Roudy said:


> RandomVariable said:
> 
> 
> > aris2chat said:
> ...


You know, it might not be the worst thing in the world if Hezbollah is not the great Satan. Trains have killed more Americans lately than Hezbollah. Maybe it is time to reorder our terrorists list.


----------



## Roudy (Feb 18, 2015)

RandomVariable said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > RandomVariable said:
> ...



Yes, and the flu, car accidents, and cigarettes kill quite a few people as well.  But what does that have to do with Islamic terrorism?


----------



## Roudy (Feb 18, 2015)

Maybe they should put this picture on that Euro bill.  More appropriate.


----------



## Roudy (Feb 18, 2015)




----------



## irosie91 (Feb 18, 2015)

roudy-----the  islamo Nazi Baathist pigs are denying the holocaust of the house
of  ASAAD


----------



## Bleipriester (Feb 18, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


If Israel wanted to do away with the Hamas, it would have done it. Instaed, Israel bombed 20.000 civilian homes, what is terrorism. Hezbollah does not fire at civilian targets.


----------



## Bleipriester (Feb 18, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Maybe they should put this picture on that Euro bill.  More appropriate.





Roudy said:


>


Why so eager to falesly blame the Syrian President?


----------



## Roudy (Feb 18, 2015)

Bleipriester said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe they should put this picture on that Euro bill.  More appropriate.
> ...



Assad has murdered over 200,000 of his own civilians. That is a well documented fact.  These are not Islamists or ISIS.  Even if you discount 20% of it to Islamists the guy is still a genocidal mass murdurer. Deal with it.


----------



## Bleipriester (Feb 18, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


Stop your bullshit and deliver the "facts" bolstering your absurd claims.


----------



## aris2chat (Feb 18, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



Hamas to Israel like comparing Al-Qaida to the US

or 

Israel to Hamas like comparing the US to Al-Qaida


----------



## aris2chat (Feb 18, 2015)

Bleipriester said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe they should put this picture on that Euro bill.  More appropriate.
> ...



not falsely, he is to blame


----------



## Roudy (Feb 18, 2015)

Bleipriester said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe they should put this picture on that Euro bill.  More appropriate.
> ...



Stop being a shmuck and come down to earth.

U.N. Says Syria Deaths Near 200 000 - WSJ

WORLD NEWS
*U.N. Says Syria Deaths Near 200,000*

Syria Deaths Hits New High In 2014

http://www.nytimes.com/2015/01/02/world/middleeast/syrian-civil-war-2014-deadliest-so-far.html?_r=0

The figures from the monitoring group, the Syrian Observatory for Human Rights, put the total number of dead.

United Nations News Centre - More than 191 000 people killed in Syria with no end in sight UN

In a third report on Syria carried out on behalf of the UN Human Rights Office (OHCHR), data specialists identified 191,369 people killed between March 2011 and the end of April 2014.


----------



## aris2chat (Feb 18, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



death toll exceeds 210,000 (some estimates 295,000)
3.73 million fled
1.5 injured
6.5 displaced


----------



## RandomVariable (Feb 18, 2015)

aris2chat said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


Because of a conflict. Why is there a conflict?


----------



## Roudy (Feb 18, 2015)

RandomVariable said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



That's not what we're discussing. Assad is massacring his own people, over 200,000 dead so far. Which is why ISIS stepped in.


----------



## RandomVariable (Feb 18, 2015)

Roudy said:


> RandomVariable said:
> 
> 
> > aris2chat said:
> ...


Will you please change that animated gif. The guy who runs up has his timing completely off and has to hope right before he jumps up and throws his feet in the air. And why does the guy turn his head away. He can't see a thing with his shield in his face to begin with. It's like a little kid who closes his eyes so he can't be seen.


----------



## aris2chat (Feb 18, 2015)

RandomVariable said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



because Assad attack peaceful protesters with tanks in '11

Syria Assad Sends Tanks to Hama Killing Protesters - TIME


----------



## aris2chat (Feb 18, 2015)

RandomVariable said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > RandomVariable said:
> ...



You don't strain the neck by twisting it before impact of the shoulder.  You tuck the chin slightly to the chest.


----------



## Roudy (Feb 18, 2015)

RandomVariable said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > RandomVariable said:
> ...



I think you're forgetting, this is SPARTAAAAA!


----------



## RandomVariable (Feb 18, 2015)

Roudy said:


> RandomVariable said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


That is one weak front kick. His leg is practically fully extended before reaching the target. Break your knee backwards like that. And again, the feet fly up but his center of gravity goes almost straight down. Should have got stunt doubles.


----------



## RandomVariable (Feb 18, 2015)

aris2chat said:


> RandomVariable said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


But one can see that is not impact on the shield. And if there was it would get slammed against his body as the momentum of the person coming at him relative to the weight of the shield would be much greater. Oh yeah, I forgot, this is SPARTAAAAA!


----------



## Bleipriester (Feb 19, 2015)

aris2chat said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


For what? Fighting the terrorists? Being popular among the Syrians?
NATO data Assad winning the war for Syrians hearts and minds - World Tribune World Tribune





aris2chat said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


What huge numbers. So much guilt the West humps by sending terrorists to Syria!



aris2chat said:


> RandomVariable said:
> 
> 
> > aris2chat said:
> ...


I don´t like how you call armed Islamist terrorists. Are you an Islamist terrorist in the end?


----------



## Bleipriester (Feb 19, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


You said Assad massacred 200.000 and I asked for evidence. Now you come up with UN estimations about the casualties in the Syrian "civil" war based on SOHR numbers. Where is even one of that sources saying that Assad massacred them?
Why are you warping the actualities?

Info:
What the heck is SOHR?
"The *Syrian Observatory for Human Rights* (*SOHR*) founded in May 2006 is an information office opposed to the Government of Syria. Rami Abdulrahman's UK based SOHR has been cited by virtually every western news outlet since the beginning of the uprising."
Syrian Observatory for Human Rights - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia


----------



## irosie91 (Feb 19, 2015)

Bleipriester said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...




   "WESTERM EVIDENCE GATHERING"     captain blei?????


----------



## Bleipriester (Feb 19, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


No.


----------



## irosie91 (Feb 19, 2015)

Bleipriester said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



oh gee    a typo confused captain blei.     Captain blei----you referred to
"WESTERN EVIDENCE GATHERING"  in what seemed to me to be a
cynical manner.     I do not know what is specifically characteristic of  "western"
evidence gathering.    Since you used the term---you know what you meant by it.
Can you explain?


----------



## Bleipriester (Feb 19, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


Drum up some people, give them the screenplay, pay them off.


----------



## irosie91 (Feb 19, 2015)

Bleipriester said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



right captain blei-----the  BAATHIST WAY-----baksheesh with some
threats     ----and a few significant   "kus achtahs"   thrown in.


----------



## High_Gravity (Feb 19, 2015)

Roudy said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > The notion that the only reason that the Islamist militias emerged in Syria is because we created a vacuum by not adequately arming the secular rebels is laughable nonsense. Syria has long had its own Sunni fundamentalist underground. In 1982, when then President Hafez al-Assad perpetrated the Hama massacre, it was in an effort to wipe out those Syrian Islamists. So, yes, there are cultural roots for pluralism in Syria, a country with many Christians and secular (mostly Shiite) Muslims,  but there’s also the opposite. Don't kid yourself.
> ...


 
Yes.


----------



## irosie91 (Feb 19, 2015)

High_Gravity said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



Gravity  ---PUHLEEEEZE-----nasty, brutish,  dictators are a problem------
   no matter what happens------falafel and shish kebob etc etc ---will never die----
   we have the recipes


----------



## Roudy (Feb 19, 2015)

Bleipriester said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



So what are you claiming, that the numbers are wrong, or that Assad ISN'T killing his own people using the army?  If it's the latter you are delusional.


----------



## RandomVariable (Feb 19, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


King David was a dictator.


----------



## irosie91 (Feb 19, 2015)

RandomVariable said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



Actually----he demanded very little------he was busy with his family matters


----------



## irosie91 (Feb 19, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



he is saying he does not care-----the filth and stink of baathism is more important----


----------



## Roudy (Feb 19, 2015)

Bleipriester said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



I think that applies best to your cause.  Portraying a brutal genocidal dictator who is responsible for killing over 200,000 of his own people, as one of the good guys.


----------



## Roudy (Feb 19, 2015)

RandomVariable said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



But I thought King David never even existed, and if he did he was a Muslim Palestinian?  Also, can you compare something a little older? Going back only 3000 years ago is too recent.


----------



## irosie91 (Feb 19, 2015)

Roudy said:


> RandomVariable said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



nobody is clear on the personality of King David----his Arabic was not at all
like the Arabic spoken in Arabia----which is nothing like the Arabic spoken
in Egypt----which is nothing like the Arabic spoken in Iraq-------and----it did
not even have an alphabet making record keeping very difficult


----------



## irosie91 (Feb 19, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



for a Baathist dictator-----what is  200,000,    more or less?


----------



## RandomVariable (Feb 19, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> RandomVariable said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


We are referring to two different King David's apparently. And that does not negate the fact he was indeed a dictator.


----------



## RandomVariable (Feb 19, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > RandomVariable said:
> ...


Not going to correct him on the Muslim part?


----------



## irosie91 (Feb 19, 2015)

RandomVariable said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



what muslim part?    falafel is probably greek


----------



## irosie91 (Feb 19, 2015)

RandomVariable said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > RandomVariable said:
> ...



what did he dictate?


----------



## aris2chat (Feb 19, 2015)

Bleipriester said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



confirmed dead now is oer 210,000
this article is from 6 mos ago
More Syrians have died in 3 years of war than Americans in every war since WW2 - Vox

 There are no barrel bombs Assad s Syria facts - Channel 4 News

Syria rebels call for help against Assad as death toll rises - 12 News

Syrian government forces killing hundreds of civilians in air strikes as world watches Isis - Middle East - World - The Independent

Assad s government still kills way more civilians than ISIS - Business Insider


----------



## irosie91 (Feb 19, 2015)

aris2chat said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



captain Blei likes him anyway


----------



## Roudy (Feb 19, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



Aw boo hoo. The Palestinians and their terrorist leader Arafat who had recently invaded Lebanon from Jordan, had NO CHOICE but to both start a civil war with the Christians, and be the party that ended up killing them the most.

Those poor poor Palestinians, they always have no choice but to commit ethnic cleansing and kill.

I hope you learned how you, who falsely claims to be a "Christian"  support people who have committed the worst atrocities against Christians. But you don't want it to stop there, the good Christian in you wants these same animals to rule over the holy land.  

You can come out of the closet now, Achmed Haniyeh.


----------



## Roudy (Feb 19, 2015)

RandomVariable said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > RandomVariable said:
> ...



All kings, queens, popes, have ruled with absolute power. Did you just learn this?  What grade are you in?  Have you graduated from elementary school?


----------



## Roudy (Feb 19, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



There's more to captain błah blah liking Assad and whitewashing his genocidal behavior than being just a "conscientious German". It goes without saying.


----------



## RandomVariable (Feb 19, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> RandomVariable said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


Roudy wrote, "But I thought King David never even existed, and if he did he was a Muslim Palestinian?"


----------



## Roudy (Feb 19, 2015)

RandomVariable said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > RandomVariable said:
> ...



Yeah, didn't you know?  David, Moses, Solomon, Jesus these are all Palestinian Muslim prophets who were Muslim and didn't even know it.


----------



## irosie91 (Feb 19, 2015)

Roudy said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > aris2chat said:
> ...



Captain blei is german?    I did not know.


----------



## Roudy (Feb 19, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



He could be German shiite immigrant from Syria. Who knows.

He isn't such a bad guy if he can control his Assad fetish and the whack job conspiracy theories.


----------



## Bleipriester (Feb 19, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


Where is evidence for claims the UN makes simply based on statements?
This are propaganda tales only.


----------



## irosie91 (Feb 19, 2015)

Roudy said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



that's actually what I thought-----uhm...   an alawite like his fave king.   There are
lots of arab and Turkish immigrants in  Germany.    Some of them are getting very
anxious because Germany does not like them


----------



## Roudy (Feb 19, 2015)

Bleipriester said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



Dude this argument has run its course.  It is a widely accepted fact that Assad has murdured tens of thousands of his own countrymen in order to stay in power.  However you cut it, the truth is undeniable.  Even the Arabs and Turks have said it.  It is because of him and lack of proper response by the international community and the idiot we have as president to his Assad's atrocities that ISIS has risen.


----------



## Bleipriester (Feb 19, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


Of course, the numbers are wrong. How many died, will never correctly be documented. SOHR does not provide correct numbers, SOHR cannot provide correct numbers of dead civilians in government controlled areas or Syrian army casualties. And when terrorists kill civilians, SOHR is silent or blames it on the government:
Terrorists shell civilians in Aleppo SOHR blams it on the government. US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum

Assad isn´t killing his own people indeed. He fights alongside with the people against terrorism that you have never blamed so far. He is more poplar than Netanyahu or Ubumu or any other leader in the west or even at all. People who kill civilians ain´t popular.

"The data, relayed to NATO over the last month, asserted that 70 percent
of Syrians support the Assad regime. Another 20 percent were deemed neutral and the remaining 10 percent expressed support for the rebels."
NATO data Assad winning the war for Syrians hearts and minds - World Tribune World Tribune


----------



## Bleipriester (Feb 19, 2015)

aris2chat said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


You are eager to earn the Nusra Medal of Mendacity and Hypocrisy, right?


----------



## Bleipriester (Feb 19, 2015)

Roudy said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


From which kibbutz did you emigrate?


----------



## Bleipriester (Feb 19, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


So Obamas allies, the Arabs and Turks, who bolster the terrorists as well, say, he is evil and kills his people?

"The data, relayed to NATO over the last month, asserted that 70 percent
of Syrians support the Assad regime. Another 20 percent were deemed neutral and the remaining 10 percent expressed support for the rebels."
NATO data Assad winning the war for Syrians hearts and minds - World Tribune World Tribune


----------



## irosie91 (Feb 19, 2015)

Bleipriester said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



let your mind expand,   captain blei-----recognition of assad for the dog he is
does not magically transform anyone into a sunni  dog


----------



## Bleipriester (Feb 19, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > aris2chat said:
> ...


Lying about the great President Assad and hailing terrorists as democratic freedom fighters does.


----------



## irosie91 (Feb 19, 2015)

Bleipriester said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



that's strange----I never met a Syrian in the USA who supported Assad----I met lots who were afraid to say ANYTHING at all about him


----------



## irosie91 (Feb 19, 2015)

Bleipriester said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



  "the great president assad"     I never heard a Syrian in the USA say
      "the great president assad"


----------



## aris2chat (Feb 19, 2015)

Bleipriester said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



Amazing how you deny barrel bombs but your own post reports about them being used 
against civilians in Aleppo.
How do syrians support their president killing so many civilians, being responsible for 90% of the deaths in syria?  Support a president responsible for 3.7 million refugees?  Support for displacing half the syrian population?  Support for the destruction in the tens of trillions worth of damage to the country and economy?
An articles from two years ago?  Reports from the syrian government news agency?
And you blindly, and against all reason, support Assad and believe he can do no wrong.
.............and the US and Mossad are really behind the beheading, crucifixion, burnings, massacres, etc., and propagating the videos.   That syria, hezbullah, iran and russia should be nominated for the peace prize or even sainthood
You seem totally unaware how ridiculous you sound most of the time.
How can you presume to know so much about Assad, his actions and motives when you have never met him or his family?  How can you be so besotted with a megalomaniac dictator that can kill 200,000 of his own people and put as many in jail for years without charges, refusing to confirm if they are alive or dead?
What dimension of reality are you living and on what planet?


----------



## Bleipriester (Feb 19, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> that's strange----I never met a Syrian in the USA who supported Assad----
> I met lots who were afraid to say ANYTHING at all about him





irosie91 said:


> "the great president assad"     I never heard a Syrian in the USA say
> "the great president assad"


















But also the Americans that are not of Syrian origin protest:


----------



## Bleipriester (Feb 19, 2015)

aris2chat said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


Where does any report I linked to say "barrel bombs" have been dropped on civilians, why do you blame Assad for what the West and its murderous "rebels" are responsible and why do you deny the fact that Assad is popular?
Its you who lost contact to reality and that will you earn the Nusra Medal of Mendacity and Hypocrisy.


----------



## aris2chat (Feb 19, 2015)

Bleipriester said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > that's strange----I never met a Syrian in the USA who supported Assad----
> ...










































CARTOONS Dozens of Artist Depictions of Syria s Assad

Oh, such heart felt love and support there is for Assad


----------



## aris2chat (Feb 19, 2015)

Bleipriester said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



Terrorists shell civilians in Aleppo, SOHR blams it on the government.

Such a short memory?  Ten days ago?  A post you started?
Now you want to say it was not you?  That it was some US and Mossad conspiracy as well?

Syrian army barrel bombs kill 25 in rebel-held area of Aleppo Fox News

this was your link

.....but barrel bombs don't exist.  Syria army would not use barrel bombs.  Syria arm would not kill the civilians.  Assad and his forces (and his hezbullah, iranian and russian backers) can do no wrong.....


----------



## Bleipriester (Feb 19, 2015)

aris2chat said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


They know they have been fooled and don´t demonstrate anymore.

But what do you say to this:


----------



## Bleipriester (Feb 19, 2015)

aris2chat said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > aris2chat said:
> ...


You know exactly that the article is an example for western propaganda bolstering terrorists and adopting unconfirmed SOHR reports. Your way to discuss consists only of lies, perversion and taking things out of their context. It makes you an unscrupulous liar that sadistically hails murderers, and abusers while blames those who bravely fight them. You have no moral.


----------



## RandomVariable (Feb 19, 2015)

Roudy said:


> RandomVariable said:
> 
> 
> > aris2chat said:
> ...


That is exactly what we are discussing. One would pretty much have to admit that the U.S.'s credibility in denying its involvement in overthrowing countries is about nil. So to say Syria is the only country in conflict that the U.S. _hasn't_ tried to overthrow is just a tad naive. Especially since it was second on the list of the seven countries we were going to "take out". One might argue that Assad is a terrible guy who should be overthrown but to blame him for starting the war is a false argument indeed.


----------



## aris2chat (Feb 19, 2015)

Bleipriester said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



International demonstrations and protests relating to the Syrian Civil War - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia

Photo Gallery Anadolu Agency

Syrian Revolution Anniversary 2015


----------



## aris2chat (Feb 19, 2015)

RandomVariable said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > RandomVariable said:
> ...



Understanding Syria From Pre-Civil War to Post-Assad - The Atlantic

The Assad Regime From Counterinsurgency To Civil War Institute for the Study of War

Syrian president Assad attacks rebels as rats during New Year stunt Daily Mail Online

Syria Dictator Goons Attack Peaceful Protesters July Assad Attacks Al Swaida Rally Video - Mp3 Lyrics Albums Video


----------



## RandomVariable (Feb 19, 2015)

aris2chat said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > aris2chat said:
> ...


I looked through the list on the wiki page a little. One protest was directly after 40 people were killed from a Syrian airstrike. Seems most all news coming out of Syria came from one man, Wissam Tarif. Who was for a time part of an organization to replace Assad. Tarif was clearly bias. I am sure there were certain parties who were more than willing to print Tarif's reports, even if they were not exactly accurate.


----------



## RandomVariable (Feb 19, 2015)

aris2chat said:


> RandomVariable said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


Did you read any of those or just copy and paste URL's? And I do not watch videos.


----------



## RandomVariable (Feb 19, 2015)

aris2chat said:


> RandomVariable said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


Let me ask you this, Do you think the U.S. had any role in starting the civil war in Syria?


----------



## Bleipriester (Feb 19, 2015)

aris2chat said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > aris2chat said:
> ...





aris2chat said:


> RandomVariable said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


Ridiculous. I never have seen westerners who celebrate Islamist terrorists. Until I came here were I face a bunch of unscrupulous liars, scum that has no moral and would kill its own family if the regime tell it to do. 



Embedded media from this media site is no longer available


----------



## aris2chat (Feb 19, 2015)

RandomVariable said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



Meet Wissam Tarif the Man Updating Us on Syria - The Wire

He has contacts like I do via twitter from syria.  Witnesses constantly reporting from the heart of the conflict, local reporters, officials, NGO personnel, embassy employees,  RC workers, doctors, teachers, fighters, children, global news agencies, armature and professional photographers, even syrian government reports.  Everyone each with their own perspectives give a broader picture of what is really happening.  A more honest understanding of what is happening when you have so many diverse views of events.  You get information before the major news agencies report on them.  Information that can be used as a basis for further research.  An aid to begin from in gathering the facts, to verify the claims.
Often is takes hours or even days for the main stream news to report what those using twitter are witnessing and writing (and sharing photos) about.


----------



## montelatici (Feb 19, 2015)

Aris is shedding crocodile tears for the civilians killed in the Syrian civil war by the Government, but is not at all concerned about the killing of the Christians, Alawites and other minorities on the part of the rebels.  And, when Israel was pounding (and killing thousands) the civilians in Gaza she actually cheered.


----------



## RandomVariable (Feb 19, 2015)

aris2chat said:


> RandomVariable said:
> 
> 
> > aris2chat said:
> ...


Yes, I read that article. The question remains, is he trustworthy. From his background the answer would seem to be 'sometimes', at best.
From the article:
On Twitter, Tarif is a one-man wire service, issuing a frenetic stream of updates in English collected from what appears to be a vast network of contacts in Syria​


----------



## RandomVariable (Feb 19, 2015)

I hope this is not off topic, might be the first thing on-topic in some time. Has the U.S. just completely gone and totally lost their minds???
US Turkey Sign Deal to Train Syrian Rebels Sputnik International
The US military has said it is sending over 400 troops to train so-called "moderate" rebels just outside of the country's borders. Saudi Arabia and Qatar also might host training sites alongside with Turkey. According to the plan, some 5,000 Syrian fighters should be trained each year for three years.

The Wall Street Journal reported that under the plan the US considers not only supplying Syrian opposition fighters with machine gun-equipped pick-up trucks, but also might grant them powers to call in US-led coalition airstrikes. 

Several US officials have expressed concern over arming the Syrian rebels, including former Syrian ambassador Robert Ford. He cites the fact that the US can't be sure that the Syrian opposition is entirely opposed to al-Qaeda associates in the area, and that the rebels lack cohesiveness and may be quickly moving toward losing the Syrian civil war.​Has there been a single fighter or piece of hardware the U.S. has sent into the Middle East lately that has not ended up in some terrorist's hands, if not handed directly to the terrorists. Good thing America has no other needs for that money.


----------



## aris2chat (Feb 19, 2015)

RandomVariable said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > RandomVariable said:
> ...



even if you don't watch the videos, you can see the pictures and titles of what they are about.

Articles too long for you?  Do you need someone to quote or paraphrase the key points?  Would you prefer a different language?


----------



## RandomVariable (Feb 19, 2015)

RandomVariable said:


> I hope this is not off topic, might be the first thing on-topic in some time. Has the U.S. just completely gone and totally lost their minds???
> US Turkey Sign Deal to Train Syrian Rebels Sputnik International
> The US military has said it is sending over 400 troops to train so-called "moderate" rebels just outside of the country's borders. Saudi Arabia and Qatar also might host training sites alongside with Turkey. According to the plan, some 5,000 Syrian fighters should be trained each year for three years.
> 
> ...


Does the right hand and any clue whatsoever what the left is doing?
Obama calls on world to focus on roots of ISIS al Qaeda extremism - CNN.com
President Barack Obama called for a global effort to combat violent extremism and urged countries around the world to address the root causes that fuel groups like ISIS and al Qaeda during a speech Thursday before hundreds of foreign officials gathered for a summit on countering violent extremism.

As he recalled recent terror attacks around the world, Obama urged countries to "break the cycles of conflict, especially sectarian conflict" and called on governments to "address the grievances that terrorists exploit," both political and economic.​


----------



## aris2chat (Feb 19, 2015)

RandomVariable said:


> I hope this is not off topic, might be the first thing on-topic in some time. Has the U.S. just completely gone and totally lost their minds???
> US Turkey Sign Deal to Train Syrian Rebels Sputnik International
> The US military has said it is sending over 400 troops to train so-called "moderate" rebels just outside of the country's borders. Saudi Arabia and Qatar also might host training sites alongside with Turkey. According to the plan, some 5,000 Syrian fighters should be trained each year for three years.
> 
> ...



They went through extensive vetting to pick who could be involved in the training.


----------



## RandomVariable (Feb 19, 2015)

aris2chat said:


> RandomVariable said:
> 
> 
> > aris2chat said:
> ...


You've been on the board long enough to know copy-n-past of URL's is in bad form.


----------



## RandomVariable (Feb 19, 2015)

aris2chat said:


> RandomVariable said:
> 
> 
> > I hope this is not off topic, might be the first thing on-topic in some time. Has the U.S. just completely gone and totally lost their minds???
> ...


 No, seriously. 

How long before one of these 'moderates' who have had 'extensive vetting' shots his trainer.


----------



## High_Gravity (Feb 19, 2015)

Roudy said:


> RandomVariable said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


----------



## RandomVariable (Feb 19, 2015)

aris2chat said:


> RandomVariable said:
> 
> 
> > I hope this is not off topic, might be the first thing on-topic in some time. Has the U.S. just completely gone and totally lost their minds???
> ...


And that is not even the point. When is the U.S. going to face the fact our attempt to overthrow Assad was a miserable failure. At this point whether or not it was justified is water under the bridge. The fighting needs to stop and the only way for that to happen is at a minimum let Assad get rid of the terrorists in his country. We could actually try and help get rid of the terrorist but as Cameron said, "No regrets."


----------



## aris2chat (Feb 19, 2015)

RandomVariable said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > RandomVariable said:
> ...



Obama's lack of action gave assad a green light to attack the protesters.

their contradictory policy and weak commitment to previous countries empowered assad


----------



## RandomVariable (Feb 19, 2015)

aris2chat said:


> RandomVariable said:
> 
> 
> > aris2chat said:
> ...


Which countries exactly are you referring to?


----------



## aris2chat (Feb 19, 2015)

RandomVariable said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > RandomVariable said:
> ...



BBC News - Arab uprising Country by country - Egypt


----------



## Roudy (Feb 19, 2015)

Bleipriester said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



Born and raised in a Muslim country in Middle East.  I'm not professing to know more than everybody who posts here, but probably more than most when it comes to my background and firsthand knowledge. 

Stop being an idiot.


----------



## irosie91 (Feb 19, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > aris2chat said:
> ...





Bleipriester said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...





Roudy said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...




Captain Blei,   in what madrassa were you educated?


----------



## Roudy (Feb 19, 2015)

Bleipriester said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > that's strange----I never met a Syrian in the USA who supported Assad----
> ...



Never seen a "German" be so in love with a mass murdering Arab dictator. Something is wrong with this picture.  LOL


----------



## Roudy (Feb 19, 2015)

RandomVariable said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > RandomVariable said:
> ...



No, but our stupid president played a critical role in creating this mythical Arab Spring, which turned into an Arab Winter, and has now spilled over into Syria. 

Obama = Jummy Carter on steroids.


----------



## Bleipriester (Feb 19, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


You still claim stupid things?


----------



## Roudy (Feb 19, 2015)

aris2chat said:


> RandomVariable said:
> 
> 
> > aris2chat said:
> ...



Oh but Obama was tough with stable allies like Egypt. But when it came to  enemies like SYRIA, not a pipsqueak out of him. Had to literally force him to do anything. And still, to this day, he's all talk and speeches.


----------



## Bleipriester (Feb 19, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


Than you should know that Assad is the great benefactor of the modern society in the ME and mot a murderer or even mass murderer.


----------



## Roudy (Feb 19, 2015)

Bleipriester said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



Admit it, you're in love with Assad the genocidal mass murderer. People are still in love with Hitler.


----------



## Roudy (Feb 19, 2015)

Bleipriester said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



No I know that Assad is no different than other brutal Arab Madmen that have come before him. He inherited his crown from his dad, and is now trying to outdo his father when it comes to how many of his countrymen he can kill and torture. You are delusional.


----------



## irosie91 (Feb 19, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



Unless you can come up with   DNA samples of each person papa and baby Assad
murdered----Captain Blei will insist that they killed no one


----------



## Bleipriester (Feb 19, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


Don´t be so naive. I represent secularity and I am not religious. I believe, however, that there is something beyond but it is surely not like the world´s religions teach as they all are human inventions trying to explain the being. Have you read Seth Speaks?


----------



## Bleipriester (Feb 19, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


There is no sense in repeating over and over again what has been refuted, Roudy.


----------



## aris2chat (Feb 19, 2015)

RandomVariable said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > RandomVariable said:
> ...



A lot of the twitter that I get out of syria is not in english.  It has to be translated for the english read.  Web sites with news and other information also might not be in english.  You thought everyone tweeting from syria does so in english?  That the audience is english speaking?
Tarif and I are hardly the only ones following the syrian events via twitter, or that can translate what is tweeted.  Some is in french, some aramaic as well.  I expect that a few news agencies follow Tarif and other twitter accounts to pick on news before the wire services.
Text, fax, e-mail, e-groups, usenet, blogs, facebook, message boards, youtube, instagram, skype and IMs are also used.  Every faction, group, subgroup and opinion share what is happening via computer or smart phone.
There are even apps that warn where there is conflict and road blocks in real time.  What areas and roads are in which hands.  Same basic principle as traffic reports in most cities, and which routes can be used as detours.
There is a whole community of people that follow the events in syria and the middle east.


----------



## Bleipriester (Feb 19, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


Civilians are protected by the Syrian government. The terrorists are the threat, not the government. Luckily, government, army and people are a unity strong in will and brave in battle, so that the terrorists will loose the war.


----------



## Bleipriester (Feb 19, 2015)

aris2chat said:


> RandomVariable said:
> 
> 
> > aris2chat said:
> ...


I now that FSA, Nusra and ISIS boast of their crimes on twitter. So you even know the truth while you propagate in their favor.


----------



## aris2chat (Feb 19, 2015)

Bleipriester said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


----------



## aris2chat (Feb 19, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



Worse than a dog humping every leg, pillow or towel.  He must have orgasms every time Assad is mentioned.  The constant panting adoration from ironcross is sickening.
He really needs a new shade of glasses, or to have his computer privileges limited a bit.


----------



## aris2chat (Feb 19, 2015)

Bleipriester said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



The civilians need protection from Assad.  Most of the deaths were at the hands of Assad forces.
Any more of Assad's protection and there will be no more syrias in syria.


----------



## RandomVariable (Feb 19, 2015)

aris2chat said:


> RandomVariable said:
> 
> 
> > aris2chat said:
> ...


Yes, yes, got it. You and Al Gore invented the Internet. Thanks.  I am sure your uncle gave you lots of toys to play with. The issue was that the news agencies were only using Tarif, just like our 'inside' guy from Iraq. Most people hear what they are listening for. You seem to be no exception.


----------



## irosie91 (Feb 19, 2015)

RandomVariable said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > RandomVariable said:
> ...




variable-----you should use a  purgative on your constipated brain.    You make it
obvious that YOU have DECIDED that all people depend on manipulated public
news sources for that which they  BELIEVE-----and only YOU know BETTER.   
I got news--------the whole world does not get the comic book version of reality----
that is YOU a lot more than many other people who post here.    I doubt that you
ever spoke to a real Syrian in your entire miserable life


----------



## RandomVariable (Feb 19, 2015)

aris2chat said:


> RandomVariable said:
> 
> 
> > aris2chat said:
> ...


You seem to have an issue with coherent thought. Let me walk you through this exchange. I state that it is a false argument to blame Assad for starting the civil war. You respond with four cut-n-paste links with no summary or reasons for their reference. One link was from Daily Mail Online and another was a video. The titles were pretty consistent however so I ask you if you think the U.S. had any role because if you say the U.S. did not you either do not know anything or are lying. You went for the third option, no less ignoble. You reference Obama's foreign policy and refer to some countries, left unnamed. So I ask you to name the countries, still hoping a conversation with you was worth the hassle. And there my hopes were dashed. You once again provided a link with no summary or reason for referencing it. I glanced at the article. I would ask why but what's the point. You should be promoted to running U.S. foreign policy, if you haven't been already.


----------



## RandomVariable (Feb 19, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> RandomVariable said:
> 
> 
> > aris2chat said:
> ...


What is the number one news source in this country? second? third? .....

I am very willing to learn. I would love to learn but all I am reading here is the same as I could get from that number one news source, who was that again?


----------



## aris2chat (Feb 19, 2015)

RandomVariable said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > RandomVariable said:
> ...



Computers were part of my work before the internet but I was not involved in the invention.  I know people that worked with Paterson, that helped to wrote dos.  I was busy with aviation systems on some particular planes back then.


----------



## RandomVariable (Feb 19, 2015)

aris2chat said:


> RandomVariable said:
> 
> 
> > aris2chat said:
> ...


So you invented flight. Even better.


----------



## montelatici (Feb 19, 2015)

Tim Patterson and the people that worked with him wrote nothing.  IBM simply bought 86-DOS from Seattle Computer Products (SCP) and renamed it MS-DOS.  SCP's 86-DOS was a clone of Digital Research's CP/M operating system (designed for Intel's  8080 and Zilog's Z80 microprocessors) adapted to the Intel 8086, which IBM used in its first PC. I hope you know a little more about the Syrian situation than you know about computers.


----------



## aris2chat (Feb 19, 2015)

RandomVariable said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > RandomVariable said:
> ...



If I give information and evidence, you want opinion.  If I were to give opinion, you want evidence and links.
You don't like my opinions or evidence, not matter how much I present.  You don't like the facts so you call me a liar.
Talk about fallacious argument............

US foreign policy?  Long ago a small cog in a very complex system of gears, I worked with embassy personnel for a time.  I did not set policy, but when asked I gave my opinion and provided information that helped those who did.  
When you grow up in a world of military and politics, those are the people that you tend to count among your friends.
I did not grow up in midwest farm country or rural america.  I did not spend much time in america till I was married.
Life just sort of happened, very little was ever planned.  Certainly not what I would have dreamed about as a child.


----------



## aris2chat (Feb 19, 2015)

RandomVariable said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > RandomVariable said:
> ...



Quite a jump of logic from working on aviation systems to inventing flight. Even a patent on a sensor modification or relay bus is not an invention in itself, just an improvement.
Invented flight?  You better go outside and take several deep breaths of fresh air, maybe try some exercise as well.


----------



## irosie91 (Feb 19, 2015)

I am curious about this overwhelming support for  Baathist Assad.    Were you
guys----Monte and Captain blei fans of  sadaam too?


----------



## Roudy (Feb 19, 2015)

Bleipriester said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



Hasn't been refuted, Mr. Assad fetish Euroman.


----------



## Roudy (Feb 19, 2015)

aris2chat said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



And I bet the "German" has a big picture of Assad in his bedroom that he prays to.  

Assad the benevolent messiah. Ha ha ha.


----------



## Roudy (Feb 19, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Tim Patterson and the people that worked with him wrote nothing.  IBM simply bought 86-DOS from Seattle Computer Products (SCP) and renamed it MS-DOS.  SCP's 86-DOS was a clone of Digital Research's CP/M operating system (designed for Intel's  8080 and Zilog's Z80 microprocessors) adapted to the Intel 8086, which IBM used in its first PC. I hope you know a little more about the Syrian situation than you know about computers.



ZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz.....


----------



## irosie91 (Feb 19, 2015)

Anyone?    what makes  Monte and Captain blei   ---BAATHIST nuts?


----------



## Roudy (Feb 19, 2015)

I know one thing, in the first year to six months of the Syrian uprisings, THERE WAS NO ISIS. It was a purely secular movement.  

ISIS is simply a by product of the following:

- Assad's relentless butchery and genocide of his people
- Lack of by proper action by the US, Arab neighbors, and international community towards Assad's genocide.
- Our idiot president's  premature withdrawal from Iraq.


----------



## Roudy (Feb 19, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Anyone?    what makes  Monte and Captain blei   ---BAATHIST nuts?



The reasons are different but they intersect when it comes to support for Assad.  Monte loves Assad because he is an enemy of Israel., while Błah blah probably has Syrian pro Assad ties.


----------



## irosie91 (Feb 19, 2015)

Roudy said:


> I know one thing, in the first year to six months of the Syrian uprisings, THERE WAS NO ISIS. It was a purely secular movement.
> 
> ISIS is simply a by product of the following:
> 
> ...



seems to me that you are saying that ISIS is a sunni reaction to a
somewhat  SHIITE threat-----to wit an IRANIAN threat.    It is arabs pitted
against Iran---------a rejection of ----HEZBOLLAH?


----------



## aris2chat (Feb 20, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> I am curious about this overwhelming support for  Baathist Assad.    Were you
> guys----Monte and Captain blei fans of  sadaam too?



and not a peep about Assad's forces of the 82 brigade at daraa falling apart.  This is overwhelming support by syrian officers and soldiers for Assad?
Good grief!  Don't these pro-assad people read the news, or just state issued propaganda about how amazing assad is?


----------



## Bleipriester (Feb 20, 2015)

aris2chat said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


You prefer those 



aris2chat said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


Why don´t you shut up and celebrate your terror anniversary 2015 



aris2chat said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...




"The data, relayed to NATO over the last month, asserted that 70 percent
of Syrians support the Assad regime. Another 20 percent were deemed neutral and the remaining 10 percent expressed support for the rebels."
NATO data Assad winning the war for Syrians hearts and minds - World Tribune World Tribune


----------



## Bleipriester (Feb 20, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


Yes, it has. Anti-Assad propaganda on the USMB started suddenly some months ago, despite all the agitators have been here before.

Syria s Assad an American hero One Virginia politician thinks so. video - CSMonitor.com
Life in Assad s Syria is great tweets far-right British politician - The Washington Post


----------



## Bleipriester (Feb 20, 2015)

aris2chat said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > I am curious about this overwhelming support for  Baathist Assad.    Were you
> ...


You cannot even tell the truth when it is about the situation on the battlefields.
Special Report Implications of the Syrian Army s Southern Offensive The Tower


----------



## aris2chat (Feb 20, 2015)

Bleipriester said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



Just because you don't like the news does not mean I lie.  I don't have to 

After the collapse of his forces .. Assad accused soldiers of treason 
 January 29, 2015 12:13 PM Syria

(paraphrased translation)
....accused the General Command of the Syria army and a number of soldiers of treason for events that caused the the rebels to take control of Daraa from the 82 Brigade last few days.
Assad regime is trying to hide the moral state of collapse suffered by him and his army troops and justify the military failures cascading at the front as rebel brigades progress in many areas

you can read the arabic article at eldorar.com


----------



## aris2chat (Feb 20, 2015)

and it gets worse for Assad with more charges of war crimes

Exponential Rise In War Crimes In Syria UN Panel Warns


----------



## Bleipriester (Feb 20, 2015)

aris2chat said:


> and it gets worse for Assad with more charges of war crimes
> 
> Exponential Rise In War Crimes In Syria UN Panel Warns


Read here, how the UN lies apparatus works:
Interview Syrian Ambassador to the UN Bashar al-Ja afari US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum


----------



## montelatici (Feb 20, 2015)

Roudy said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone?    what makes  Monte and Captain blei   ---BAATHIST nuts?
> ...



I support the Government because it is the most secular government in the Middle East, and defends my fellow Christians in Syria. You support the rebels because though they would murder the Christians and other minorities if they succeeded in overthrowing the Government, it will help Israel.  You are so transparent.


----------



## montelatici (Feb 20, 2015)

aris2chat said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > aris2chat said:
> ...



You just can't wait till the Christians are expelled from Syria (or murdered) by the Islamists you support, can you.  You would have all Christians removed or murdered if it gives Israel even a small strategic advantage.  You pro-Israelis are so transparent.


----------



## Bleipriester (Feb 20, 2015)

aris2chat said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > aris2chat said:
> ...


You are bullshitting and your disgusting propaganda source is lying. Its the only reporting site talking about treason accusations and collapse. It rather looks like that the air-defense base fell to Al-Nusra after a 3 months siege. There is no collapse or treason but just a bunch of disgusting terrorist lies and the incident is a small scaled one compared to the major happenings and cannot be used to predict collapses or measure the moral of the Syrian army. It is not even clear if it is true, anyway, as only terrorist propaganda sources have reported. The Syrian army is advancing in the region (with Hezbollah and Iranian support) in general and will crush your terrorists.
The sites you are on, however, unveil your disgusting love of terrorists of Nusra and co as it reports of rebels (Nusra terrorists) freeing civilians and and Syrian forces killing civilians while in truth it´s the other way round. Your source is an abhorrent example for the support Al-Qaeda is enjoying.
The Syrian army will smash all your disgusting terrorists in the end and there is nothing you or other terrorist supporting elements can do about.

Terrorist propaganda sources about the happening:
eldorar.com:
https://translate.googleusercontent.../68567&usg=ALkJrhgToWrJH1LOYx-DoJkk6ihdCQatQg

The Nusra Front several rebel and Islamic factions seize the Brigade 82 Syrian Observatory For Human Rights
Rebels Capture Brigade 82 in Dara a


----------



## Sally (Feb 20, 2015)

montelatici said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



Isn't it funny, Aris, when you see this Muslim propaganda pair coming over here like some creepy crawlers (evidently they must feel they want to cover all bases now so have crept over here after spending hours bashing Israel day in and day out) saying that you don't care about the Christians and want to see them killed or removed for Israel?  Strange, isn't it, that for years there were reports on this forum about how poorly the Christians were faring in the Muslim Middle East, and all of a sudden this pair shows up,like they really, really care about Christians.  Meanwhile, what has been happening to the Christians in not only the Middle East, but also Southeast Asia and Africa seems to have conveniently slipped the minds of Haniya and her musical chair partner.  For readers to be apprised of what is happening to the Christians by this pair's fellow Muslims, all they have to do is read Raymond Ibrahim's articles.  He is a Coptic Christian who collects information from those Christian groups operating in the Muslim world to keep an eye on what is happening to their fellow Christians.


----------



## Bleipriester (Feb 20, 2015)

Sally said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > aris2chat said:
> ...


You dirty scumbags make Islamist propaganda and when we reject your inhuman agenda you call us Muslims?
I hope your shit will stick in your windpipe and make you silent. You know, terrorists and their supporters will go to hell, the only place they belong.


----------



## Sally (Feb 20, 2015)

Bleipriester said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...




Listen to this Little Kid when he should actually be sleeping right now in Germany.  He's really a riot calling people a scumbag when so many Christians have been murdered all over the Muslim world and there are posters who want this to be kept very quiet.   I hope you don't mind if I say what you are wishing for me I wish the same thing for you?  

As for hell, you seem to know what goes on down there on a first-hand basis.  Did Mr. Lucifer ask you down there for a weekend visit?


----------



## montelatici (Feb 20, 2015)

Sally said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > aris2chat said:
> ...



It seems that you and Aris are the Muslim propaganda pair.  You are supporting Islamists in Syria that are attempting to overthrow the only secular government left in the Middle East.  The overthrow of the Syrian Government would have the same result for Christians as the overthrow of the Iraqi government, the Christians would have to leave or be killed by the Islamists.  But carry on Sally.  Accusing anyone that disagrees with you of being a Muslim.  Why don't you grow up.


----------



## Sally (Feb 20, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...


----------



## Bleipriester (Feb 20, 2015)

Sally said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Sally said:
> ...


Should I care about what a little dirty hired mouth wishes to me? No, that´s just too low for me. But tell me, what does supporting murderous terrorists earn you? What is it that it is worth to trade your conscience for. No, stop, it was probably free! I am sure, you sold your conscience by another "opportunity" long ago.


----------



## Sally (Feb 20, 2015)

Bleipriester said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



I am a dirty hired hand???  It is obvious, Little Boy, that you need your mouth washed out plus some psychiatric help.  Anyone who feels that he has to stay up during hours when other Germans are sleeping just to post on a message board like some Sentinel for his Idol needs help very, very badly.


----------



## aris2chat (Feb 20, 2015)

Bleipriester said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...





Bleipriester said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



next you will start crying and roll around on the floor banging you fists like a three year old?

Assad lost the 82 brigade but it was not a blow to the moral?  You can't believe Assad would blame his officers for the loss instead of his own actions and orders?  That charges of treason would not follow for their failure?
You can't believe that Assad is that petty or vindictive?
Rather it should be a moral victory for Assad's forces and a failure of for the opposition or nusra?
Shake you head again and see of the marble settle in to their proper place.
Find someone that reads arabic and have them read the news report to you.  Then you can yell at them to lying to you.
What did you think was going to happen?  Do you have even the slightest comprehension of life culture or events in Syria?  You thought Assad would give them a medal and a parade through the streets and maybe a ten course dinner at his place?

Keep you tantrums to yourself.

I was never a fan of nusra,  I support the syria opposition of the FSA.  I don't care for the sectarian forces of fundementalist Islam or the use of the faith to justify hate and violence.  I understand the place religion has in the region but those pushing for any type of islamic law or authority is not the vision I want for syria.  Not the assad alwaites, not the shiite, not the sunni.
I certain don't want to see ISIS with their idea of justice, like burning three girls that left europe to travel to syria, or the beheading of scores of prisoners, or the genocide of the yazidi, or the selling of girls into slavery.
I've seen the worse of both extremes.
How did you become so besotted with assad?  You don't care about the syrian people or the country, so why are you even posting your propaganda and trying to put down everyone that is not as totally in love with assad as you are?


----------



## montelatici (Feb 20, 2015)

Aris, I have been able to confirm that you are a bullshitter based on your posts regarding subjects I am well versed in.  You are supporting the Islamists in Syria, only because they weaken an enemy of Israel.  You do not care if those same Islamists will murder or induce the departure of the vibrant Christian community in Syria.  You are very transparent.  I can read you like a book.


----------



## aris2chat (Feb 20, 2015)

Sally said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Sally said:
> ...



He need to lay off the caffeine and red bull. Perhaps some camomile or cannabis tea with lemon, no sugar.  No more than three hours a day on the computer.  Start walking at least a mile or two in the evening so he sleeps better.


----------



## Bleipriester (Feb 23, 2015)

Sally said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Sally said:
> ...


You need Nusra visits each weekend until you learn what you are in support off.


----------



## Bleipriester (Feb 23, 2015)

aris2chat said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > aris2chat said:
> ...


Nothing what you say is true. You are a certified enemy of the Syrian people and you are a potential enemy of any people that causelessly gets into Uncle Sam´s gun sight. What is making you an enemy of humanity and humankind in general.


----------



## irosie91 (Feb 23, 2015)

are you drunk,  captain  blei?


----------



## Sally (Feb 23, 2015)

Bleipriester said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...




Here, get a little more hysterical, and then take your meds.

Syria forces execute 10 children of rebels monitor The Jordan Times?


----------



## Bleipriester (Feb 23, 2015)

Sally said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Sally said:
> ...


Back with bogus Nusra propaganda, little propaganda-bot?


----------



## Sally (Feb 23, 2015)

Bleipriester said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



Take your meds, and be sure not to miss your next therapy session.


----------



## Bleipriester (Feb 23, 2015)

Sally said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Sally said:
> ...


Have you already received congrats-cards form Al-Qaeda?


----------



## Sally (Feb 23, 2015)

Bleipriester said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



Since you refuse to take your meds and keep your therapist appointments, along with you never having anything to really say about what is happening in all the other Middle East countries but instead are just a Sentinel on this forum watching with a close eye day and night in case someone says anything derogatory against your idol and his regime, I suggest you start  your own blog telling everyone what angels Assad and his gang have always been.


----------



## Bleipriester (Feb 23, 2015)

Sally said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Sally said:
> ...


Do you have something new integrated in your propaganda-bot like repeats? The blog idea is quite awesome, so go and make your own Nusra blog.


----------



## Sally (Feb 23, 2015)

Bleipriester said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



You are the one who is not interested in anything else happening in the Middle East.  Your main concern is that nobody, and I mean nobody, should be able to say anything about the Assad regime without demented you jumping in.


----------



## Bleipriester (Feb 23, 2015)

Sally said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Sally said:
> ...


Why should I leave propaganda lies of countries bolstering terrorism in Syria un-commented?


----------



## Sally (Feb 23, 2015)

Bleipriester said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



Maybe it is propaganda to you, Little Boy, but have you ever thought that what they are saying is the truth about what happened  Now take your meds, and then see if you can find something else to contribute to this forum about what is happening elsewhere in the Middle East..


----------



## Bleipriester (Feb 23, 2015)

Sally said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Sally said:
> ...


You mean it is obvious that Syria´s enemies that bolster terrorism in Syria tell the truth? Take your meds.


----------



## Sally (Feb 23, 2015)

Bleipriester said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



It is you who need to take your meds and see your psychiatrist.  You have done practically nothing on this Middle East forum but hysterically defends your idol like a maniac.  I was reading the other day that Assad was evil, but ISIS is more evil than Assad.  The article wasn't giving Assad a pass.  However, you will never accept the fact that he has done horrible things to his people because in your demented mind he has worn a "white hat" during the entire duration he has been in charge of Syria.  As they say -- Like Father, Like Son.


Survivors Of Syria s Torture Chambers Describe Horror

Syrians describe brutal prison torture - Al Jazeera English


----------



## Bleipriester (Feb 23, 2015)

Sally said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Sally said:
> ...


You are still blaming the Syrian gov´t while your "rebels" murder Christians and others, something you haven´t mentioned so far. You are still spreading propaganda lies, seeking for a thanks in a Al-Qaeda video message?


----------



## Sally (Feb 23, 2015)

Bleipriester said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



You know something?  I think it will take you months and months of therapy to get over your adoration of Assad, and maybe it will not even help in the end.  I guess you will never be able to sleep like the normal people in Germany do but will sit in front of your computer ready to jump in whenever something is said derogatory about your idol or his regime.


----------



## Bleipriester (Feb 23, 2015)

Sally said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Sally said:
> ...


But Sally, what made you suddenly start propaganda against President Assad and the Syrian people? You haven´t before your God launched a bombing campaign on Gaza. You are clearly some kind of puppet, according to that. Why don´t you cut off your Nusra-strings and start a normal life?


----------



## Sally (Feb 23, 2015)

Bleipriester said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



Are you really that demented?  Do you think that articles are written about Assad and his regime just for the fun of it?   Assad is not perfect -- no matter what a mentally sick person thinks about him.


----------



## Bleipriester (Feb 23, 2015)

Sally said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Sally said:
> ...


But Sally, those who use terrorism trying to deprive Assad from power won´t voluntary tell something good about him. Didn´t your psychiatrist tell you that?


----------



## Sally (Feb 23, 2015)

Bleipriester said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



As much as you would like everyone to believe that Assad is perfect, he is not.  If he were that perfect, you would never have seen protests against him at the beginning.  Everyone in Syria would have felt that everything was honky dory and all would have been happy to live under that tyrant.


----------



## montelatici (Feb 24, 2015)

Looks like Sally's brethren have captured close to 100 Christian Assyrian women and children.

"Militants of the Islamic State of Iraq and Syria (ISIS) reportedly captured scores of Assyrian Christians from villages in northeast Syria, two activist groups said Tuesday, citing witnesses."

But, the Syrian Army is now only 5 km. away from where ISIS is holding the Christians. Unfortunately, they probably can't attack without risking the lives of the Christians.

"ISIS has come under increasing pressure in the area in recent days, with Syrian President Bashar Assad sending additional state forces to the front lines..."

ISIS captures scores of Assyrian Christians in Hassakeh province Syria - CBS News


----------



## Sally (Feb 24, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Looks like Sally's brethren have captured close to 100 Christian Assyrian women and children.
> 
> "Militants of the Islamic State of Iraq and Syria (ISIS) reportedly captured scores of Assyrian Christians from villages in northeast Syria, two activist groups said Tuesday, citing witnesses."
> 
> ...



It looks like it is your newly adopted brethren, Haniya, who have captured those Christians, as they have been capturing and killing them all along.  My goodness, Christians have been harassed, persecuted, and murdered by your new brethren for years and this topic has been discussed on this forum many times, and now you are trying to make the viewers thinks that you actually care.  I will reiterate once again -- if the viewers want to read about what Haniya's newly adopted brethren are doing to Christians all over the Muslim world, I suggest that they read Raymond Ibrahim's articles since he keeps track of these incidents.


----------



## montelatici (Feb 24, 2015)

Oh Sally, you are such a silly little butterfly.


----------



## aris2chat (Feb 25, 2015)

Sally said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Sally said:
> ...



Assad could be slicing throats in the streets of Damascus, not that far from it, and ironcross would still think he the messiah.  He can't understand how so many syrians could go from protest to armed conflict or that foreign fighters would invade the country with such a saint running the country.  It has to be smoke and mirrors.  He knows so little about syria or assad.  No one thinks Assad the good guy except ironcross and no one else is a blind to the torture, barrel bomb and massacres of the syria people.  You could hit him with a ton of information, photos and evidence and he would still think it all fabricated.  His Assad is the only victim in all this, so many millions are all liars.  I doubt he will ever understand or really care about syria and the syrian people.


----------



## Bleipriester (Feb 25, 2015)

aris2chat said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


The Nusra propagandists by themselves 
What is that ton of information filled with? Oh, yes. LIES!
Have you a burka stored somewhere for if you visit "rebel" controlled soil? And how are going to be sure, you are in a "rebel" area and not in the "Islamic State"?

You bullshitters have refused to comment this so far, so read it again:
"The data, relayed to NATO over the last month, asserted that 70 percent
of Syrians support the Assad regime. Another 20 percent were deemed neutral and the remaining 10 percent expressed support for the rebels."
NATO data Assad winning the war for Syrians hearts and minds - World Tribune World Tribune


----------



## Sally (Feb 25, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Oh Sally, you are such a silly little butterfly.




Oh, Haniya, it is you who is like a little Muslim convert butterfly (farfour) flitting around all day long.  Do you really think the viewers are that stupid not to see this?   Do you even have a life other than this?  I guess Haniya didn't like me mentioning Raymond Ibrahim again, a person who is a Christian Copt and who keeps tracks of what Haniya's newly adopted brethren are doing to Christians in the Muslim world.

Muslim Persecution Of Christians Raymond Ibrahim


----------



## Sally (Feb 25, 2015)

Bleipriester said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > Sally said:
> ...



Give it a rest.  Aris seems to be more informed than you are, and all you appear to do is think that Assad is even better than sliced bread.  Can you tell us why when the original protests started, people were gunned down by the Syrian Army?  Couldn't some compromise be made with all the parties concerned so this didn't have to go on and on with over 200,000 people killed so far and millions of displaced people?


----------



## montelatici (Feb 25, 2015)

Sally said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Oh Sally, you are such a silly little butterfly.
> ...



You can mention him as much as you want. There are plenty of Christian Zionists, he isn't the only one.


----------



## Sally (Feb 25, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



The big difference, Haniya, is that he collects information from the different Christian organizations operating in the Muslim world.  Are you actually dumb enough to try to make the viewers believe that all those sending him information are actually Christian Zionists?   Meanwhile, your newly adopted brethren are busily murdering Christians in the Muslim world, and this you would be hard pressed to deny.


----------



## montelatici (Feb 25, 2015)

While I agree that many Muslims are oppressing Christians throughout the Middle East, The Israeli Jews are doing the same.  That is the difference between you and I.  I am a neutral, you are a partisan. Do you think that your friend listened to these Christians?


----------



## Sally (Feb 25, 2015)

montelatici said:


> While I agree that many Muslims are oppressing Christians throughout the Middle East, The Israeli Jews are doing the same.  That is the difference between you and I.  I am a neutral, you are a partisan. Do you think that your friend listened to these Christians?




Do you really think you are fooling everyone, Haniya?  Before you crept over to this forum, you were so busy bashing Israel the minute you started posting on the USMessageBoard.  I think people who are actually fair are quite aware that Hamas starts up by shooting rockets into Israel, Israel retaliates, and then posters like Haniya can't wait to blame Israel for the deaths which happen because of the action of Hamas.  Perhaps one day, Haniya can go over there and volunteer to be a human shield so that some innocent civilian in Gaza wouldn't have to be forced to..

A Gazan Arab Secretly Produced this Video for All to See - Israel Video Network


----------



## Bleipriester (Feb 26, 2015)

Sally said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > aris2chat said:
> ...


1. When the original protests started, the army left:
"The Syrian military began pulling out of the southwestern town of Daraa on Thursday after a mission to "restore security and calm," state TV reported.

Government troops have been battling pro-reform protesters over the past month and a half. The human rights group Amnesty International says more than 500 people were killed during the clashes and thousands more were rounded up for questioning.

"Scores were arrested and huge amounts of up-to-date weapons and ammunition in several places were confiscated, which helped bring back the sense of safety to the residents of the city," a Syrian military source told the SANA news agency about the Daraa mission."
State TV says Syrian military starts to leave Daraa - CNN.com


2. The terrorists refuse to negotiate with the government:
"Abu Mohammed al-Joulani, a leader of al-Nusra and al-Qaeda told Al Jazeera in an interview that they will "not recognise any results that come out of the Geneva II conference"..."
Geneva II peace Conference doomed to fail US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum


----------



## montelatici (Feb 27, 2015)

Sally said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > While I agree that many Muslims are oppressing Christians throughout the Middle East, The Israeli Jews are doing the same.  That is the difference between you and I.  I am a neutral, you are a partisan. Do you think that your friend listened to these Christians?
> ...



What's to fool, you silly goose.  Stating fact and backing up that fact with neutral and source documentation is not "bashing" Israel.  It is just fact.  If I presented facts that demonstrated that the Nazis killed Jews and posted the source documentation that backed up that fact, would it be Nazi bashing?

Millions of people herded into a blockaded strip have a right to try to gain their freedom.  I don't think anyone would complain that the Jews in the Warsaw Ghetto shot and killed Germans occasionally. 

Posting a video from a Hasbara site is lame.  If I were stupid enough to post videos from a pro-Palestinian site, e.g. Electronic Intifada, (as you are post from Hasbara sites) would take any notice of those videos?  So, don't expect me to take any notice of anything you post from propaganda sites.


----------



## Roudy (Feb 27, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > I know one thing, in the first year to six months of the Syrian uprisings, THERE WAS NO ISIS. It was a purely secular movement.
> ...



Yes,  its one Islamist supremacist terrorist group vs another, vying to dominate the region and then the world. Proving to us every day, just how peaceful and tolerant Islam truly is.


----------



## Roudy (Feb 27, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



Millions?  Herded? Speaking of bullshit, you have yet to post anything factual, you anti Semetic pig.


----------



## Roudy (Feb 27, 2015)

montelatici said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



Making it look like Jews are the enemy of Christians again? Ha ha ha.  

  I told you before, that pig won't fly, and neither will you, Abdul.


----------



## Roudy (Feb 27, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



Seems like you're an idiot who doesn't understand that the Syrian uprising against a barbaric was entirely secular. Also seems like you don't give a rats butt that this dictator has killed over 200,000 of his own people.  SCUM.


----------



## Roudy (Feb 27, 2015)

Bleipriester said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



Bullshit. Anybody who supports a brutal barbaric dictator like Assad is an enemy of the Syrian people.


----------



## Roudy (Feb 27, 2015)

Bleipriester said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



The biggest enemy of the Syrian people is its leader, ASSAD.


----------



## Sally (Feb 27, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



Haniya or her sidekick is so funny, funny.  If the Muslims don't like anything, it is propaganda no matter if it is the truth.  Meanwhile, the Muslims  have murdered millions of innocent people in the name of Islam, and so many Muslims close their eyes to it.  Yes, Hamas is wonderful, aren't they, Haniya?  Always starting up something that they know Israel will retaliate for, and then you and the rest of the Muslims whine that the Israelis are so, so bad.


----------



## Sally (Feb 27, 2015)

Bleipriester said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



So 500 people were killed and probably just as many or more were wounded.  If protestors started up in your town tomorrow, do you think the authorities will give the orders to shoot the protestors with live ammunition so that around 500 will be killed or  would the order be to disperse the crowd with tear gas or some other method?


----------



## Bleipriester (Feb 27, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > aris2chat said:
> ...


I should personalize each IDF shelling´s civilian victim to Netanyahu and you won´t repeat your funny argument. 
It is also good that the Syrian people makes the decision in that case. The "brutal dictator" is the only hope for millions for years. When there still were civilians the terrorists threatened to throw them from the buildings when the army would attack.


----------



## Roudy (Feb 27, 2015)

Bleipriester said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



IDF is at war with Hamas terrorists, Assad is at war and killing his own people


----------



## Bleipriester (Feb 27, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



No. The terrorists in Syria are far worse than Hamas. That´s public.


----------



## Roudy (Feb 27, 2015)

Bleipriester said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



Assad has killed far more of his own people than the terrorists. The terrorists appeared when Obama drew the line and nobody came to help the secular uprising after Assad stsrted massacring his own people.

Assad is a dictator that took power after his father, another brutal dictator, died.  He is doing what all Arab dictators do when their power is challenged: SLAUGHTER HIS OWN PEOPLE.


----------



## aris2chat (Feb 27, 2015)

Bleipriester said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



syrian people are the public.  Those are the ones assad is barrel bombing.

Assad is not wasting his energy going after ISIS.  ISIS is going after the kurds and christians.....and Iraqi.
Syrians are fighting for their lives and their freedom.
Assad has arms and support for russia, iran and hezbullah to fight his own people.


----------



## rhodescholar (Feb 28, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Assad has killed far more of his own people than the terrorists. The terrorists appeared when Obama drew the line and nobody came to help the secular uprising after Assad stsrted massacring his own people.
> 
> Assad is a dictator that took power after his father, another brutal dictator, died.  He is doing what all Arab dictators do when their power is challenged: SLAUGHTER HIS OWN PEOPLE.



Assad, hezbollah and iranian troops inside syria have killed far, far more people than ISIS.  Don't forget how assad slaughtered the palestinians in Latakia, but of course, none of the far left scum complained about it then.


----------



## Roudy (Feb 28, 2015)

aris2chat said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



Actually Assad is doing the smart thing.  He is keeping ISIS alive and contained to an area, therefore forcing the West to think twice about removing his regime.  It's like having a nuclear deterent.  All the while he's continuing the slaughter of his own people, without having to worry about  consequences.


----------



## Roudy (Feb 28, 2015)

rhodescholar said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Assad has killed far more of his own people than the terrorists. The terrorists appeared when Obama drew the line and nobody came to help the secular uprising after Assad stsrted massacring his own people.
> ...



They hardly mention it.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Feb 28, 2015)

Bleipriester said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



far worse than Hamas

probably not

hamas is pretty bad on its own


----------



## Bleipriester (Mar 1, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


Hello, "Syrian" "opposition" "activist" XY.
There was no secular uprising and all demands of the few secular demonstrants are implemented.
President Assad is not slaughtering "his own" people. You can keep repeating your lies but how does that change something?


----------



## Bleipriester (Mar 1, 2015)

aris2chat said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


Hello, "Syrian" "opposition" "activist" XY.
In 2014, three major assault waves hit Syria:
- FSA and Al-Nusra from Turkey into Latakia, North Syria.
- FSA and Al-Nusra from Israel into Golan Heights, South Syria.
- Al-Nusra and ISIS from Lebanon into Qalamoun, West Syria.

There are other major frontiers where Syria faces the brutality of the terrorists, Idlib and Aleppo for example.

If the West would forbear from supporting this terrorists, the Syrian government would have more leeway to fight ISIS 
But I am sure, you know that and your point is just full of hypocrisy.


----------



## Roudy (Mar 1, 2015)

Bleipriester said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



Of course you are delusional and an Assad propagandist.  Assad is a brutal dictator who has used his own military to slaughter his own people in order to stay in power.  And it is because his neighbors and the West let Assad get away with this behavior, it gave rise to ISIS.

Timeline of Syria s raging war - Al Jazeera English

*Timeline of Syria's raging war*
*Key events in conflict that so far claimed the lives of more than 150,000 people and displaced half the population.*

09 Aug 2014 06:54 GMT | Politics, Human Rights, Syria, Humanitarian crises, Bashar al-Assad


The Syrian conflict has been growing in intensity and scope for more than three years. An estimated 150,000 people have died since the uprising began in March 2011.

More than two million people have left the country, fleeing fighting between government forces and opposition fighters.

Here are some of the key events in the conflict:

*2011: Protests, crackdown and condemnation*

*March:* Protests are held in different parts of the country, inspired by other popular uprisings across the Arab world. The military cracks down on protesters in Damascus, Banias and Deraa, cradle of the uprising where 100 people are reportedly killed on the 23rd.

*April:* President Bashar al-Assad vows to crush what he called "terrorists". Protests calling for the downfall of the regime spread and strengthen. The crackdown intensifies. Hundreds are killed.





*Syrians in their thousands took to the streets nationwide for the to demand an end to Assad's rule [Reuters]
May:* The US imposes sanctions on Assad and senior Syrian officials for human rights abuses.

*June:* Details emerge of a mutiny by Syrian soldiers in the northern town of Jisr al-Shughour, where 120 troops were killed, according to the government.

*August:* After days of ferocious assault on the city of Hama, the epicenter of anti-regime protests, hundreds are left dead by Syrian security forces backed by tanks and snipers. The US, Britain, France and Germany and the European Union demand that Assad resign, saying he is unfit to lead.

The Syrian National Council is formed, the first opposition coalition of diverse groups seeking an end to Assad's rule. The body a year later becomes part of a supposedly more encompassing Syrian National Coalition.

*October:* Russia and China veto a European-backed UN Security Council resolution that threatens sanctions against Syria if it doesn’t immediately halt its military crackdown against civilians.US pulls its ambassador out of Syria. The Arab League votes to suspend Syria’s membership.

*November:* The Arab League overwhelmingly approves sanctions against Syria to pressure Damascus to end the crackdown, an unprecedented move against an Arab state.

*December:* Back-to-back car bombs near Syria’s intelligence agencies in Damascus kill at least 44 in the first major attack in the heart of the capital. Syria’s state-run TV blames al-Qaeda fighters.
Syrian security forces open fire on thousands of anti-government protesters in the central city of Hama, one day ahead of a visit by Arab League observers on a mission to end the crackdown.

*2012: Massacres as international diplomacy fails*

*January:* The Arab League halts its observer mission in Syria because of escalating violence.
Jabhat al-Nusra, al-Qaeda’s branch in Syria, announces its creation. Since then it has been described as "one of the most effective rebel forces" in Syria. The group has been designated as a terrorist organisation by the UN, US, UK, Australia and Turkey.

*February:*Russia and China veto a resolution in the UN Security Council that backs an Arab League plan calling for Assad to step down. The diplomatic development came a day after hundreds of casualties were reported in a major assault by government forces on Homs’ Khalidiyah district.





*After months of fierce military assaults and rebel ambushes in Homs, Assad troops regain control of the central city [Reuters]*
Syria holds referendum on a new constitution, a gesture by Assad to placate the opposition. The West dismisses the vote as a sham.

*March:* Syrian troops take control of shattered Bab Amr in Homs after a government assault that raged for weeks. The main opposition group, the Syrian National Council, forms a military council to organise and unify all armed resistance.

*April:* Syria promises to comply with a UN-brokered ceasefire but carves out an important condition - that the regime still has a right to defend itself against terrorists that it says are behind the uprising. The agreement ultimately fails to hold.

*May:* A massacre in Houla village in Homs leave more than 100 killed, nearly half of them children. The UN Human Rights Council later releases a report accusing Assad’s forces and pro-government militiamen of war crimes during the bloodbath.

*June:* UN observers suspend patrols in Syria due to escalating violence.

*July:* A blast at the National Security building in Damascus kills the defence minister and his deputy, who is also Assad’s brother-in-law, and wounds the interior minister. Rebels claim responsibility.

*July:* Syria threatens to unleash chemical and biological weapons if the country faces a foreign attack, the country’s first acknowledgement that it possesses weapons of mass destruction.

*August:* Kofi Annan announces his resignation as UN-Arab League envoy to Syria after failing to broker a ceasefire.
Obama says US will reconsider its opposition to military involvement in Syria if Assad’s regime deploys or uses chemical or biological weapons, calling such action a "red line" for the US.

*November:* Syrian anti-government groups strike a deal to form the Syrian National Coalition, a new opposition leadership that will include representatives from the country’s disparate factions fighting to topple Assad’s regime, responding to repeated calls from their Western and Arab supporters to create a cohesive and representative leadership.

*2013: Chemical attack and rebel infighting*

*January:* A defiant Assad blames "murderous criminals" for violence in Syria, ignores international demands to step down and pledges to continue the battle "as long as there is one terrorist left" in Syria.

*April:*The leader of the self-declared Jihadist group the Islamic State of Iraq, Abu Bakr al-Baghdadi, released a recorded audio message, in which he announces that Jabhat al-Nusra was an extension of al-Qaeda in Iraq and Syria. The leader of al-Nusra, Abu Mohammad al-Joulani, refuses the merger. Divisions and infighting among the ranks of the self-labelled jihadists emerge.





*Syrian activists accused Assad's forces of launching a chemical attack that killed hundreds of people[Reuters]
May:* The European Union ends its embargo on sending weapons to help Syrian rebels.

*June:* Obama authorises sending weapons to Syrian rebels after White House discloses that US has conclusive evidence Assad’s government used chemical weapons on a small scale against opposition forces.

*August:* The Assad regime is accused of using chemical weapons in the Damascus suburbs to kill hundreds of civilians, including many children as they slept. The government denies using chemical weapons.
Obama says he has decided the United States should take military action against Syria. But the president says he will seek congressional authorisation for the use of force.

*September:* A possible diplomatic solution to avoid a US military strike arose when Syria welcomed a suggestion to move all of the country’s chemical weapons under international control. UN Security Council unanimously adopts a resolution requiring the Syrian regime to dismantle its chemical weapons arsenal.

*October*: Officials from OPCW arrive in Damascus to monitor the dismantling of Syria’s chemical weapons arsenal.

*2014: Failed peace attempts and presidential election*

*January:* UN Secretary-General Ban Ki-moon convenes the first round of peace talks in Geneva involving the Syrian government and Syrian National Coalition.

*February:*A second round of the Geneva talks is held; representatives of government and opposition fail to agree on agenda; Joint Special Envoy Lakhdar Brahimi apologises to the Syrian people for lack of progress in the talks. He resigns in May.

*June:* Syria holds a presidential election in government-held areas. More than one person could stand as a presidential candidate for the first time since the Assad family came to power more four decades ago.

The establishment of a new "caliphate" was announced by the Islamic State of Iraq and the Levant, with Abu Bakr al-Baghdadi named as caliph. The group formally changed its name to "Islamic State".

*July:* The UN Security Council unanimously approved a resolution on Syria allowing aid convoys to go into rebel-held areas without government approval.


----------



## Desperado (Mar 1, 2015)

What ever happened to an enemy of my enemy is my friend?


----------



## Bleipriester (Mar 1, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


Your timeline is nonsense. It doesn´t mention that the "protestors" were armed and fired at both peaceful demonstrators and security personnel. It doesn´t mention the Islamist terrorist nature of the "rebels". It doesn´t mention that the terrorist use chemical weapons but only reports that the government was accused of the use of chemical weapons. Your timeline doesn´t mention the many pro-Assad demonstrations of 2011. The timeline is a propaganda production.


UN accuses Syrian rebels of chemical weapons use - Telegraph

While all the evidences needed to prove that the "rebels" are murderous terrorists are available online with minimal research, people like you keep blaming the government following their government´s sinister agenda.


----------



## Roudy (Mar 1, 2015)

Bleipriester said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



Nah, the people of Syria were protesting against a dictator and their basic human rights, and Assad told his tanks to open fire on civilians.  Just how much are they paying you for this bullshit propaganda?  You're about as bad as the Hamas propagandists.   That pig won't fly.

*Syria Conflict Timeline: 34 Months of Civil War*






By Ludovica IaccinoJanuary 22, 2014 09:51 GMT  





Men help a wounded boy who survived what activists say was an airstrike by forces loyal to Syrian President Bashar al-Assad in the Duma neighbourhood of DamascusReuters

The Syria conflict erupted in 2011, following the wave of uprisings known as "Arab Spring" that spread throughout the Middle East overthrowing regimes that had last for decades. 

Syria Peace Talks: 25 Powerful Images of the Conflict
Some 30 countries are sending their envoys to Geneva to attend the second session of the peace conference aimed at ending the conflict.

Meanwhile, photographic evidence of alleged widespread torture by the Syrian government made headlines worldwide. 

After 34 months of civil war, more than 100,000 people are dead, 9.5m are left uprooted and there appears no end in sight to the fighting.

*IBTimesUK* looks at the main key events of the conflict.

*March 2011:* Protestors take to the street demanding democratic reforms and the release of some teenagers, who had been imprisoned and tortured for having drawn Arab Spring inspired anti-political graffiti.

*22 April 2011: *The beginning of serious violence and one of the bloodiest days of the Syrian revolution, as over 100 people are killed by security forces during the "Great Friday protest", according to rights groups.

In an attempt to suppress the movement, Syrian leader Bashar al-Assad banned foreign journalists from the country and anyone attempting to film or otherwise report on events since mid-March has been subject to arrest and torture by the security forces.

*July 2011:* The Free Syrian Army group is formed and aims to overthrow President Bashar Assad's regime.

*August 2011:* Syria is sliding into civil war. At least 1,583 civilians and 369 members of the army and security forces have been killed since mid-March.
Western powers condemn the violence.

*November 2011:* The Arab League suspend Syria from its meetings and impose sanctions against Damascus over its failure to end a government crackdown on protesters.

Syrian officials reject the new sanctions imposed on the country by the Arab League and accuse foreign countries of a conspiracy.

*December 2011: *Some 200 people are killed by Syrian security forces in the hills and villages of the north-western province of Idlib. Most of those killed were reportedly army defectors.

UN links Assad to war crimes, but Assad denies responsibility for the brutal crackdown led by Syrian troops on protesters.

The estimated death toll of the conflict is raised to 125,835 by the Syrian Observatory for Human Rights.

The government releases 755 people detained during the protests against President Assad.

*January 2012:* General Mustafa Ahmad al-Sheikh defects to join the Free Syrian Army.

*February 2012:* US shuts embassy and withdraw all diplomats as bloody violence escalates.

*March 2012: *The total number of registered refugees in Turkey has reached 14,000.

*10 May 2012:* Two powerful explosions kill dozens in Damascus. The government and anti-regime forces blame each other for the attacks.

*25 May 2012:* Hundreds, most of which women and children, are killed in in the Houla region near Homs, in one of the worst massacres since the beginning of the conflict.

The UN Secretary General Ban Ki-Moon and special envoy Kofi Annan issue a joint statement strongly condemning the attack.

The Syrian government releases another 500 political detainees in an attempt to show a commitment to Kofi Annan's plan to end violence.

*June 2012:* International Committee of Red Cross warns of humanitarian crisis facing thousands who fled Houla massacre and urge help.

A massacre allegedly by the Syrian security forces and Assad loyalists in Hama kills 70.

Amnesty International accuses UN Security Council of dithering while Syrian regime acts with impunity.

*July-August 2012: *Manaf Tlas, a general from a Sunni family close to the Assads, flees Syria.

A massacre in Hama kills more than 220 people; PM Riyad Hijab defects to join the revolution; Human Rights Watch documents a series of bombings in Aleppo.





A man carries a wounded child who survived what activists said was an air strike by forces loyal to Syria's president Bashar Al-Assad in the Al-Maysar neighbourhood of AleppoReuters


Advertisement

*October 2012:* Syria agrees to ceasefire. US and Russian-Made Weapons raise conflict stakes.Clashes are reported across the country after a four-day truce is agreed.

*December 2012: *Assad warns about rebels using chemical weapons.
At least 90 people are killed in a government strike in Hama province.

*January 2013: *Forces loyal to Assad storm a small village killing 37 civilians.
100 people are killed in the village of Haswiya.

Assad gives "final orders" to commanders if he is assassinated.

*March 2013: *Activist group records 6,005 deaths.

Syria accused by IDF Official of Using Chemical Weapons

*May 2013:* Opposition activists say more than 200 men, women and children were killed in what they said was a brutal sectarian attack and one of the worst massacres of the war.

UN publishes claims that rebel troops, not regime forces, deployed banned chemical.

EU ends arm embargo on Syrian opposition group

*June–July 2013:* Rebels attacked the village of Hatla in eastern Syria, killing at least 60 Shia Muslim residents.

Rebels captured the northern town of Khan al-Assal, allegedly killing 150 government soldiers.

*August 2013:* Rebels carrying out a military offensive near Latakia killed as many as 190 civilians, according to Human Rights Watch.

Activists believe that more than 500 people lost their lives in an attack on the Ghouta agricultural belt around Damascus.

Iran and Russia oppose US and Britain intervention against Damascus.

*September 2013: *Assad warns US strike will Spark Middle East conflict

The number of people displaced by Syria's civil war has passed two million.





Syrian refugee children sit on boxes of humanitarian aid before its distribution by volunteers of the Bulgarian Red CrossReuters






Advertisement

*January 2014:* UN stops updating the death toll in Syria conflict, as it can no longer verify the sources of information.

Geneva 2 peace conference begins


----------



## Bleipriester (Mar 1, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


It´s not me who needs to get paid. It´s you. Your bogus terrorist-protective Anti-Assad propaganda cannot arise from conscience or conviction. It´s bullshit based on bullshit. A collection of lies, the mirror of US aggression policy using Islamist terrorists. The filth and stink that destroys your nation. Crap.


----------



## Roudy (Mar 1, 2015)

Bleipriester said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



Terrorist?  Assad is the one who funds and arms Hezbollah terrorists in Lebanon.  Do I need to educate you on the relationship between, Iran, Assad, and Hezbollah and the death and terror they spread in the region?


----------



## Bleipriester (Mar 1, 2015)

Roudy said:


> *January 2014:* UN stops updating the death toll in Syria conflict, as it can no longer verify the sources of information.


After all, the timeline ridicules itself. If the terrorists play Human Rights Organization (SOHR), what do you expect?
Massacres were only committed by the terrorists who then blame them on the government using SOHR.


----------



## Bleipriester (Mar 1, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


Hezbollah does a good job in fighting terrorists in Syria and Iraq. Hezbollah does not commit terrorist attacks like Hamas or others. It is a direct result of Zionist aggression policy.


----------



## Roudy (Mar 1, 2015)

Bleipriester said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



"Hezbollah does not commit terrorist attacks"  Ha ha ha ha!  Your ignorance knows no bounds, does it?
Here is a short list: 

Timeline of Hezbollah Violence

Hezbollah and its history of international terrorism and violence:

*1982:* Israel invades Lebanon to drive out the PLO's terrorist army, which had frequently attacked Israel from its informal "state-within-a-state" in southern Lebanon. Hezbollah, a Shiite group inspired by the teachings and revolution of Iran's Ayatollah Khomeini, is created with the assistance of Iran's Islamic Revolutionary Guards Corps. The group is called Hezbollah–or "party of God"– after initially taking responsibility for attacks under the name "Islamic Jihad." (Not to be confused with the Palestinian terror organization Islamic Jihad.)

*July 19, 1982:* The president of the American University in Beirut, Davis S. Dodge, is kidnapped. Hezbollah is believed to be behind this and most of the other 30 Westerners kidnapped over the next ten years.

*April 18, 1983:* Hezbollah attacks the U.S. embassy in Beirut with a car bomb, killing 63 people, 17 of whom were American citizens.

*Oct. 23, 1983:* The group attacks U.S. Marine barracks with a truck bomb, killing 241 American military personnel stationed in Beirut as part of a peace-keeping force. A separate attack against the French military compound in Beirut kills 58.

*Sept. 20, 1984:* The group attacks the U.S. embassy annex in Beirut with a car bomb, killing 2 Americans and 22 others.

*March 16, 1984:* William F. Buckley, a CIA operative working at the U.S. embassy in Beirut, is kidnapped and later murdered.

*April 12, 1984:* Hezbollah attacks a restaurant near the U.S. Air Force Base in Torrejon, Spain. The bombing kills eighteen U.S. servicemen and injures 83 people.

*Dec. 4, 1984:* Hezbollah terrorists hijack a Kuwait Airlines plane. Four passengers are murdered, including two Americans.

*Feb. 16, 1985:* Hezbollah publicizes its manifesto. It notes that the group's struggle will continue until Israel is destroyed and rejects any cease-fire or peace treaty with Israel. The document also attacks the U.S. and France.

*June 14, 1985:* Hezbollah terrorists hijack TWA flight 847. The hijackers severely beat Passenger Robert Stethem, a U.S. Navy diver, before killing him and dumping his body onto the tarmac at the Beirut airport. Other passengers are held as hostages before being released on June 30.

*Dec. 31, 1986:* Under the alias Organization of the Oppressed on Earth, Hezbollah announces it had kidnapped and murdered three Lebanese Jews. The organization previously had taken responsibility for killing four other Jews since 1984.

*Feb. 17, 1988:* The group kidnaps Col. William Higgins, a U.S. Marine serving with a United Nations truce monitoring group in Lebanon, and later murders him.

*Oct. 22, 1989:* Members of the dissolved Lebanese parliament ratify the Taif Agreement. Although the agreement calls for the "disbanding of all Lebanese and non-Lebanese militias," Hezbollah remains active.

*Feb. 16, 1992:* Sayyad Hassan Nasrallah takes over Hezbollah after Israel kills the group's leader, Abbas Musawi.

*March 17, 1992: *With the help of Iranian intelligence, Hezbollah bombs the Israeli embassy in Buenos Aires, killing 29 and injuring over 200.

*July 18, 1994: *Hezbollah bombs the Jewish community center in Buenos Aires–again with Iranian help–killing 86 and injuring over 200.

*Nov. 28, 1995:* Hezbollah bombards towns in northern Israel with volleys of Katyusha rockets in one of the group's numerous attacks on Israeli civilians.

*March 30, 1996:* Hezbollah fires 28 Katyusha rockets into northern Israeli towns. A week later, the group fires 16 rockets, injuring 36 Israelis. Israel responds with a major offensive, known as the "Grapes of Wrath" operation, to stop Hezbollah rocket fire.

*Aug. 19, 1997: *Hezbollah opens fire on northern Israel with dozens of rockets in one of the group's numerous attacks on Israeli civilians.

*October 1997:* The United States lists Hezbollah as a terrorist organization.

*Dec. 28, 1998:* Hezbollah opens fire on northern Israel with dozens of rockets in one of the group's numerous attacks on Israeli civilians.

*May 17, 1999: *Hezbollah opens fire on northern Israel with dozens of rockets in one of the group's numerous attacks on Israeli civilians.


*June 24, 1999:* Hezbollah opens fire on northern Israel, killing 2.

*May 23, 2000:* Israel withdraws all troops from Lebanon after 18 years patrolling the "security zone," a strip of land in the south of the country. The security zone was set up to prevent attacks on northern Israel.

*June 2000:* United Nations Secretary General Kofi Annan certifies Israel's withdrawal from Lebanon. Shortly thereafter, the U.N. Security Council endorses Annan's report. Hezbollah nonetheless alleges Israel occupies Lebanon, claiming the small Shebba Farms area Israel captured from Syria during the 1967 war as Lebanese territory.

*Oct. 7, 2000:* Hezbollah attacks an Israel military post and raids Israel, kidnapping three Israeli soldiers. The soldiers are later assumed dead. In mid-October, Hezbollah leader Nasrallah announces the group has also kidnapped an Israeli businessman. In 2004, Israel frees over 400 Arab prisoners in exchange for the business man and the bodies of the three soldiers.

*March 1, 2001:* The British government adds Hezbollah's "military wing" to its list of outlawed terrorist organizations.

*April 9, 2002:* Hezbollah launches Katyushas into northern Israeli town. This assault comes amidst almost daily Hezbollah attacks against Israeli troops in Shebba farms. 

*Dec. 11, 2002:* Canada lists Hezbollah as a terrorist organization.

*Aug. 10, 2003:* Hezbollah shells kills 16-year-old Israeli boy, wound others.

*June 5, 2003:* Australia lists Hezbollah's "military wing" as a terrorist organization.

*Sept. 2, 2004:* United Nations Security Council Resolution 1559 calls for "the disbanding and disarmament of all Lebanese and non-Lebanese militias," a reference to Hezbollah.

*December 2004:* Both the United States and France ban Hezbollah's satellite television network, Al Manar. A U.S. State Department spokesman notes the channel "preaches violence and hatred."

*March 10, 2005:* The European Parliament overwhelmingly passes a resolution stating: "Parliament considers that clear evidence exists of terrorist activities by Hezbollah. The (EU) Council should take all necessary steps to curtail them." The European Union nonetheless refrains from placing the group on its list of terror organizations.

*July 12, 2006: *Hezbollah attacks Israel with Katyushas, crosses the border and kidnaps two Israeli soldiers. Three Israeli soldiers are killed in the initial attack. Five more soldiers are killed as Israel launches operation to rescue the soldiers and push Hezbollah from its border. During the ensuing war, Hezbollah launches rockets at civilian targets across northern Israel.

*Aug. 11, 2006:* The United Nations Security Council unanimously adopts Resolution 1701, which calls for a cessation of hostilities, the deployment of Lebanese and U.N. forces into southern Lebanon, and the disarmament of armed groups in Lebanon.


----------



## Roudy (Mar 1, 2015)

Hezbollah is listed by most Western nations as a TERRORIST ORGANIZATION, but to this Assad ASS-LICKER, "Hezbollah are the good guys":

*Suicide and terror attacks*



A smoke cloud rises from the bombed American barracks at Beirut International Airport, where over 200 U.S. marines were killed
Between 1982 and 1986, there were 36 suicide attacks in Lebanon directed against American, French and Israelis forces by 41 individuals, killing 659.[43] Hezbollah denies involvement in these attacks, though it has been accused of some or all of these attacks:[169][170]


The 1982–1983 Tyre headquarters bombings
The April 1983 U.S. Embassy bombing (by the Islamic Jihad Organization),[171]
The 1983 Beirut barracks bombing (by the Islamic Jihad Organization), that killed 241 U.S. marines, 58 French paratroopers and 6 civilians at the US and French barracks in Beirut[172]
The 1983 Kuwait bombings in collaboration with the Iraqi Dawa Party.[173]
The 1984 United States embassy annex bombing, killing 24.[174]
A spate of attacks on IDF troops and SLA militiamen in southern Lebanon.[43]
Hijacking of TWA Flight 847 in 1985,[172]
The Lebanon hostage crisis from 1982 to 1992.[175]
Since 1990, terror acts and attempts of which Hezbollah has been blamed include the following bombings and attacks against civilians and diplomats:


The 1992 Israeli Embassy attack in Buenos Aires, killing 29, in Argentina.[172] Hezbollah operatives boasted of involvement.[176]
The 1994 AMIA bombing of a Jewish cultural centre, killing 85, in Argentina.[172] Hezbollah claimed responsibility.[176]
The 1994 AC Flight 901 attack, killing 21, in Panama.[177] Hezbollah claimed responsibility.[176]
The 1994 London Israeli Embassy attack, injuring 29, in the United Kingdom.[178]
The 1996 Khobar Towers bombing, killing 19 US servicemen.[179]
Providing "direct assistance" to al Qaeda, including training and explosives, in orchestrating the 1998 United States embassy bombings.[180]
In 2002, Singapore accused Hezbollah of recruiting Singaporeans in a failed 1990s plot to attack U.S. and Israeli ships in the Singapore Straits.[181]
The January 15, 2008, bombing of a U.S. Embassy vehicle in Beirut.[182]
In 2009, a Hezbollah plot in Egypt was uncovered, where Egyptian authorities arrested 49 men for planning attacks against Israeli and Egyptian targets in the Sinai Peninsula.[183]
The 2012 Burgas bus bombing, killing 6, in Bulgaria.[184]
Training Shia insurgents against US troops during the Iraq War
*2011 attack in Istanbul*
In July 2011, Italian newspaper _Corierre della Sera_ reported, based on American and Turkish sources,[213] that Hezbollah was behind a bombing in Istanbul in May 2011 that wounded eight Turkish civilians. The report said that the attack was an assassination attempt on the Israeli consul to Turkey, Moshe Kimchi. Turkish intelligence sources denied the report and said "Israel is in the habit of creating disinformation campaigns using different papers."[213]

*2012 planned attack in Cyprus*
Main article: 2012 Cyprus terrorist plot
In July 2012, a Lebanese man was detained by Cyprus police on possible charges relating to terrorism laws for planning attacks against Israeli tourists. According to security officials, the man was planning attacks for Hezbollah in Cyprus and admitted this after questioning. The police were alerted about the man due to an urgent message from Israeli intelligence. The Lebanese man was in possession of photographs of Israeli targets and had information on Israeli airlines flying back and forth from Cyprus, and planned to blow up a plane or tour bus.[214] Israeli Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu stated that Iran assisted the Lebanese man with planning the attacks.[215]

*2012 Burgas attack*
Main article: 2012 Burgas bus bombing
Following an investigation into the 2012 Burgas bus bombing terrorist attack against Israeli citizens in Bulgaria, the Bulgarian government officially accused the Lebanese-militant movement Hezbollah of committing the attack.[216] Five Israeli citizens, the Bulgarian bus driver, and the bomber were killed. The bomb exploded as the Israeli tourists boarded a bus from the airport to their hotel.

Tsvetan Tsvetanov, Bulgaria's interior minister, reported that the two suspects responsible were members of the militant wing of Hezbollah; he said the suspected terrorists entered Bulgaria on June 28 and remained until July 18. Israel had already previously suspected Hezbollah for the attack. Israeli Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu called the report "further corroboration of what we have already known, that Hezbollah and its Iranian patrons are orchestrating a worldwide campaign of terror that is spanning countries and continents."[217] Netanyahu said that the attack in Bulgaria was just one of many that Hezbollah and Iran have planned and carried out, including attacks in Thailand, Kenya, Turkey, India, Azerbaijan, Cyprus and Georgia.[216]

John Brennan, Director of the Central Intelligence Agency, has said that "Bulgaria's investigation exposes Hezbollah for what it is – a terrorist group that is willing to recklessly attack innocent men, women and children, and that poses a real and growing threat not only to Europe, but to the rest of the world."[218] The result of the Bulgarian investigation comes at a time when Israel has been petitioning the European Union to join the United States in designating Hezbollah as a terrorist organization.[218]

*Assassination of Rafic Hariri*
Main article: Assassination of Rafic Hariri
On February 14, 2005, former Lebanese Prime Minister Rafic Hariri was killed, along with 21 others, when his motorcade was struck by a roadside bomb in Beirut. He had been PM during 1992–1998 and 2000–2004. In 2009, the United Nations special tribunal investigating the murder of Hariri reportedly found evidence linking Hezbollah to the murder.[219]

In August 2010, in response to notification that the UN tribunal would indict some Hezbollah members, Hassan Nasrallah said Israel was looking for a way to assassinate Hariri as early as 1993 in order to create political chaos that would force Syria to withdraw from Lebanon, and to perpetuate an anti-Syrian atmosphere [in Lebanon] in the wake of the assassination. He went on to say that in 1996 Hezbollah apprehended an agent working for Israel by the name of Ahmed Nasrallah – no relation to Hassan Nasrallah – who allegedly contacted Hariri's security detail and told them that he had solid proof that Hezbollah was planning to take his life. Hariri then contacted Hezbollah and advised them of the situation.[220] Saad Hariri responded that the UN should investigate these claims.[221]

On June 30, 2011, the Special Tribunal for Lebanon, established to investigate the death of Hariri, issued arrest warrants against four senior members of Hezbollah, includingMustafa Badr Al Din.[222] On July 3, Hassan Nasrallah rejected the indictment and denounced the tribunal as a plot against the party, vowing that the named persons would not be arrested under any circumstances.[223]


----------



## Bleipriester (Mar 1, 2015)

Your timeline begins with an Israeli aggression. Israel/USA must stop aggressions. Aggressions result in counter-violence.

As for the Hezbollah, It´s the means available to them. There is no difference, when an Israeli jet kills civilians but the fact, that the Israeli missiles are guided and old Soviet Katyusha rockets are imprecise WWII rocket artillery.


----------



## montelatici (Mar 1, 2015)

Ruddy goes to Hasbara sites and cuts and pastes lists.  There are similar lists showing a far greater number of Israeli terrorist attacks that have murdered far more people.  As long as everyone is aware where he gets his info, it's no issue.  He can make up anything he wants.


----------



## aris2chat (Mar 1, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



Lead-head will never understand till he takes that helmet off and actually listen to the syria people.


----------



## aris2chat (Mar 1, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Hezbollah is listed by most Western nations as a TERRORIST ORGANIZATION, but to this Assad ASS-LICKER, "Hezbollah are the good guys":
> 
> *Suicide and terror attacks*
> 
> ...



you could throw a few tons of books at him and he won't get it


----------



## Roudy (Mar 1, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Ruddy goes to Hasbara sites and cuts and pastes lists.  There are similar lists showing a far greater number of Israeli terrorist attacks that have murdered far more people.  As long as everyone is aware where he gets his info, it's no issue.  He can make up anything he wants.



Israel does not commit terrorist attacks, moron.  Your beloved Palestinian and Hezbollah Islamists do.


----------



## Bleipriester (Mar 1, 2015)

aris2chat said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


In sharp contrast to the anti-Syrian agenda driven terrorist supporters I do. Here, listen:

"The data, relayed to NATO over the last month, asserted that 70 percent
of Syrians support the Assad regime. Another 20 percent were deemed neutral and the remaining 10 percent expressed support for the rebels."
NATO data Assad winning the war for Syrians hearts and minds - World Tribune World Tribune


----------



## aris2chat (Mar 1, 2015)

Bleipriester said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



You are aware that was almost two years ago????

Ironically that is about the time al-nusra began growing in support.

You really refuse to believe that there could be so much descent against the assad regime.  You are grasping at lies to convince yourself that syrias could not have wanted to end the assad rule or wanted an opposition government to replace him.


----------



## Sally (Mar 1, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Ruddy goes to Hasbara sites and cuts and pastes lists.  There are similar lists showing a far greater number of Israeli terrorist attacks that have murdered far more people.  As long as everyone is aware where he gets his info, it's no issue.  He can make up anything he wants.



That's very nice of you, Haniya, giving us your slant on the news, but your newly adopted Muslim brethren are certainly doing one heck of a job murdering so many innocent people in the Muslim world.  Isn't it great that many Muslims, born to the faith or who are converted, are able to close their eyes to this?  I can see why the Ahmadiyya Muslims say they only feel safe here in America.  And, of course, we read about the Shia in Pakistan going to live in Australia because they are so tired of seeing their brethren blown up by suicide and car bombings by the Sunnis.  I wonder how many Shia the Sunnis have murdered  in Yemen and how many Sunnis have been murdered by Shia there.  As for all these Israeli "terrorist attack," there are many Muslims who can't bear to see Israel retaliate when the Palestinians shoot those rockets into Israel.  They just want Israel to take whatever their friendly Palestinian buddies do on a continual basis.  If some group started shooting off rockets from Mexico into the United States, I would hope that my government retaliates.


----------



## Roudy (Mar 1, 2015)

aris2chat said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > aris2chat said:
> ...



A defender of Assad is no different than one who defended Sadam.  Either this guy is totally igorant of the history of the region, or has ties to someone who is pro Assad.


----------



## Roudy (Mar 1, 2015)

Bleipriester said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



So you mean the hundreds of thousands of Syrian refugees who were fleeing Assad's goons, crossing the border into Turkey and Jordan creating a humanitarian crisis, were just TOURISTS?  Ha ha ha. OMG how ignorant can one get?


----------



## aris2chat (Mar 2, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > aris2chat said:
> ...



More than 3 million have fled syria.  6.5+ million displaced.  Almost half a million killed.  More than a million injured
So many that "love" Assad?  Nearly half the syrian population?
70% of what syrians support assad?  Of the alawite?  Of the shite?  What of the other 75% of the syrians?  What of those kidnapped off the streets or arrested and tortured? 
Even two years ago, there was not that much support for assad.


----------



## Bleipriester (Mar 2, 2015)

aris2chat said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > aris2chat said:
> ...


Yeah! Two years ago. Now, not even the sunniest Sunni, that is not eager to rape and murder, supports them anymore.


----------



## Bleipriester (Mar 2, 2015)

Roudy said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


Assad and Hussein are/were reasonable politicians who made good life possible in the ME. Then Uncle Sam switched off the lights in Iraq. And then again.

University education was free and literacy levels rose from 52 percent in 1977 to 80 percent in 1987.  The near collapse of Iraq’s education system was the culmination of a process of decline that gathered pace with the international sanctions regime of the 1990s, culminating in the war of 2003 and its aftermath.
Education Universities in Iraq and the U.S. Costs of War

"Iraqi schools turn away from secular teachings
Religious fundamentalism takes root after Saddam"
Iraqi schools turn away from secular teachings - NBC Nightly News with Brian Williams NBC News


----------



## Bleipriester (Mar 2, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > aris2chat said:
> ...


They fled the terrorists.


----------



## Bleipriester (Mar 2, 2015)

aris2chat said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


At least 70 % of all Syrians support Assad. See your numbers, see was the West has done to Syria using terrorists against it. It is a historical crime.


----------



## Roudy (Mar 2, 2015)

Bleipriester said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



If by terrorist you mean Assad and his goons, then yes.  Stop lying and making up shit.

Syrian refugee families flee Assad s war on children - Telegraph

*Syrian refugee families flee Assad's war on children*




It wasn’t the first time Assad’s tanks had roared into the dusty country town of Al-Laja, a backwater 20 miles north of the Syrian city of Deraa. Families cowering inside their homes thought they knew what to expect: one or two arrests, maybe, and militiamen shooting at villagers’ homes to scare them.

But what happened 10 days ago was different. The Shabiha militia who followed the tanks tied a suspected army deserter to his motorbike and burnt him alive with paraffin; young men and teenagers old enough to fight for the rebels were dragged into the streets and shot; and two children, a boy aged 12 and his 10-year old sister, were murdered in their home.

“They stormed the house looking for their father, an officer with the rebel Omari Brigade, but he wasn’t there,” said Abu Shweti, 29. “So they killed his wife and children in revenge. I will never forget the sight. Something inside you dies when you see innocents who have been killed so brutally.”

It was the danger to his own children from Assad’s killers that persuaded Mr Shweti, and dozens of his neighbours, to flee Syria to safety in Jordan. Ordinary Syrians like them have become accustomed to horror in their bitter civil war. But with the violence suddenly worsening, and taking such a brutal twist — an estimated 1,000 people a week are now being killed, mostly civilians - thousands of families are pouring across Syria’s borders with their families.

Mr Shweti, a tough Bedouin goat herder, had arrived with his wife and five children, aged between 11 and three, in the Jordanian refugee camp of Zataari a day earlier after spending days on back roads dodging army patrols to reach safety.

“I brought my children here to protect them from the Shabiha,” he said. “Everyone in this camp has done the same. Here my family is safe. At home they could be killed. When I can I will go back to Syria to fight.”

The camp is a bleak tent city on a hot, barren plain in the desert a few miles south of the Syrian border, built in August for 100 families. Now 36,000 refugees are crammed behind its barbed wire fence, and the United Nations expects the population to increase to 80,000 by the end of the year. By then the total number of Syrian refugees in Jordan is expected to more than double to 250,000, putting great strain on the nation of 6.5 million which is already home to huge populations of Iraqis and Palestinians who fled from earlier wars.

Some 500 more Syrians turn up every day at Zaatari, exhausted, hungry, penniless, and with tales of bombings, shellings and atrocities. Aid workers and Jordanian officials fear that far more will arrive as the exodus from Syria swells, especially since Turkey restricted Syrians trying to escape across its border.

Many of the families who spoke to The Sunday Telegraph said they it was the increasingly grave danger to their children that had finally led them to leave, often after enduring months of brutal repression.

Refugees told of children being used as human shields, children being murdered by Shia militia with swords, and boys being massacred by security forces frustrated because they couldn’t find their fathers. Teenage boys are at particular risk from regime killers who suspect they may soon join rebels.

“They kill our children to break our hearts,” said one grandmotherly woman in the tent next to Mr Shweti. Her husband, a farmer with a bristly grey moustache, his head covered with a red-checkered headscarf, nodded grimly in agreement. “It is like Bosnia now, with terrible slaughter,” he added.

Mr Shweti admitted that, even after months of violence, he had been shaken by what he had seen in his own village.

“The name of the boy who was killed was Ramadan. I remember him playing with my own sons. It was revenge by them because they couldn’t find his father, and an attempt to terrorise us all.”

Children in the camp are nearly all traumatised. One of Mr Shweti’s sons, a lively boy called Abdullah, 10, wakes up every night after screaming in his sleep. “Last night he was shouting ‘Get them away from me’,” Mr Shweti said.

Boys at or near military conscription age are a particular worry for their families. Before, they would hide at home instead of answering the summons to report to army barracks.

“Everybody is getting their boys out if they are near the age for conscription,” said Abu Mohammed, 39 a carpenter. He didn’t want his two teenage sons to be forced to kill fellow Syrians. “Before, they were safe when we hid them at home. Not any more. Now the security forces search more thoroughly for them.”

He pulled up his shirt to show two bullet holes, from when he was used as a human shield by militia, he said.

Other refugees claimed the violence has got much worse in recent weeks as foreign mercenaries have appeared on the streets of their home towns and villages.

“I saw Iranians with the army in Damascus a month ago,” said Ahmad, 18. “They were devils. They killed a family by cutting their throats — a mother and father and three children, because they supported the rebels. I saw them dead in their house after the Iranians had been inside.”

He said they looked different to Syrians, with long beards, spoke Arabic with a strong accent, and had ‘Ya Ali’ tattooed on their wrists, in tribute to Ali, the son-in-law of the Prophet Mohammed who is revered by Shias. Other refugees insisted they had seen Hezbollah fighters, from Lebanon, and Iraqi Shia militia.

Like almost every inhabitant of the refugee camp, Ahmad — who did not want to give his full name for fear of spies — is a Sunni, the majority community in Syria which has led the uprising against the rule of President Assad.

“When they go to houses the foreign mercenaries don’t talk to anybody. They burn buildings and steal,” he said. “For sure the killing is getting worse, especially since they arrived. It is 100 per cent a religious war now — the Shias have most of the weapons, and they are killing Sunnis and trying to force us out.”

The conditions in the camp where they flee are grim, the midday heat unbearable in flimsy tents. Sandstorms howl across the barren plain. Aid workers are becoming deeply concerned that the refugees are unprepared for the imminent winter. Soon night time temperatures will be well below freezing, and most of the refugees arrived with just the clothes they fled in — usually just a T-shirt and jeans, or a summer dress.

Jordanian police had to fire tear gas into the camp last week when furious refugees started a riot because of their living conditions, setting fire to tents and vehicles. Once they are in, Syrians are not allowed to leave. So harsh are conditions in the camp that every night about 100 break out through the barbed wire fence, many returning to take their chances in Syria.

Refugees have adequate food, with handouts of groceries and communal kitchens now set up, and some cook for themselves. Latrines and showers are crowded and basic, and refugees complain the camp is full of regime informers. Jordanian police keep a rough and ready order, although their main job seems to be to stop refugees getting out.

Aid workers from the United Nations and other agencies privately admit that the scramble to prepare a camp as refugees flooded in has been difficult, and they fear that there is not enough funding yet to prepare for winter. Foreign donors have not been generous so far, although Morocco has set up medical facilities and Britain has been praised for providing crucial funding for the camp out of £18 million for Syrian refugees.

“When it becomes cold and starts to snow and rain it is going to be horrible in there,” said one aid worker. “It’s not the worst refugee camp I’ve ever seen but it is going to be a miserable winter for people who have lost everything.”

Many of the refugees are tough Bedouin who can cope with adversity, but there are also city people who will find the conditions a terrible shock: one woman in a tent was wearing expensive sunglasses and had a fashionable handbag, all that is left of the comfortable life she lived until a few weeks ago.

At least communal kitchens are being set up where the women can cook rice, beans, and a bit of meat; there were complaints that emergency ration packs of chicken and rice were inedible.

A million litres of water are being brought in by a fleet of lorries daily, but the operation is expensive and 400 metre deep wells are now being dug - an indication that the authorities believe the camp may become semi-permanent.

One refugee complained that Lakhdar Brahimi, the UN envoy for Syria, visited Zaatari by helicopter but spent little time with its inmates - some of whom held a demonstration complaining that his attempt to broker a peace deal made him a stooge of the regime. “He went straight to the United Nations people. He didn’t come to speak to us or hear our complaints,” the man said.

Last month bedraggled refugees crossing the border from war-torn Syria at night were greeted by the startling and far more glamorous sight of Angelina Jolie, the actress, who was on a tour of the Middle East to bring attention to the plight of refugees from Assad’s regime. At least she was trying.

“Nobody cares about us,” said Abu Iyad, an unshaven man in his thirties wearing a tattered T-shirt. One of his sons was killed last week. “Until the world helps us our suffering will go on.”


----------



## aris2chat (Mar 2, 2015)

Bleipriester said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > aris2chat said:
> ...



Life good under Assad?  Why did Lebanon force them out?  Why did the syrians take to the streets in protest?  Why have people been speaking out for years in the press (when possible) or the internet when they could get beyond the limit of "approved or permitted" sites controlled by the mukhabarat?  Why have so many syrians that could travel speak out when outside syria?  Why did so many get thrown in jail and tortured for their words of change?  Why was facebook and twitter accounts blocked?
This did not begin four years ago, this have been building for decades.
Syria did no need a dictator, it needed a leader that cared about the people, that cared about the country.


----------



## Roudy (Mar 2, 2015)

aris2chat said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



Bleipriester believes denial is a river in Egypt.  LOL


----------



## RandomVariable (Mar 2, 2015)

Just came across this in the news. Does not bode well for stability in Syria for some time to come. One item not mentioned in the article is exactly who Turkey and Saudi Arabia will back. I do think much of anyone claims there really is such a thing as the FSA. The U.S and Israel have nothing to do with this.
Turkey Saudi Arabia agree to boost support to Syria opposition - DIPLOMACY


----------



## aris2chat (Mar 2, 2015)

Roudy said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



If he believed even that, it would be a light year closer to reality.


----------



## Roudy (Mar 2, 2015)

aris2chat said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > aris2chat said:
> ...



Well we get all kinds on this site, that's for sure. Whoever thought we'd see somebody who portrays genocidal dictator Assad as one of the good Guys?!


----------



## Bleipriester (Mar 5, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


Please, spare me from your Zionist Islamterror propaganda against Syria. You have not even once shown us a crime committed by the terrorists, but only repeat their SOHR propaganda. I give a shit about you, Zionist puppet of disgusting contempt for mankind.


----------



## Bleipriester (Mar 5, 2015)

aris2chat said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


Your shit is not true and even if it was true, it is not a reason to cheer Al-Qaeda, hypocrite. Why don´t you go to your Al-Qaeda, your guarantor of freedom and democracy? I have always to repress the urge to gag when talking to people like you.


----------



## Bleipriester (Mar 5, 2015)

aris2chat said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > aris2chat said:
> ...


To which reality? Your "reality" where the Syrians who defend their homeland and families from terrorists are evil murderers and the terrorists are the good guys, the liberators? I give a shit about you and your "reality". May your "reality" become your truth. That would finally get you away from the computer, at least.


----------



## Bleipriester (Mar 5, 2015)

Roudy said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


What about your children murdering Zionist regime? Aren´t you cheering each dead Palestinian?


----------



## Roudy (Mar 5, 2015)

Still trying to sell mass murdering Arab dictator as some benevolent character?  Ha ha ha. This ship has sailed. 

Try selling snake oil, it would be much easier than what you're trying to do.


----------



## irosie91 (Mar 5, 2015)

Bleipriester said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



qualitatively ---the difference between    AL Qaeda and Baathists    ----is something like the difference between   adolf hitler and  josef stalin

PS  captain blei------the only stuff you HAVE to give is shit


----------



## aris2chat (Mar 6, 2015)

Bleipriester said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > aris2chat said:
> ...



If that is what you really believe, you are blind, deaf and mentally challenged.
There is a sense of relief when terrorist are caught or eliminated, but children?  Even if they were strapped to a bomb vest or shot while trying to stab someone, death is tragic.
People are frustrated and anger at groups like hamas, hezbullah, IJ, etc., but no one is celebrating the death of innocents or the young, even misguided.
Most posters understand the inevitability of collateral damage in urban warfare.  Assad on the other hand is targeting the innocent and destroying whole neighborhoods to wipe out those who speak out against his dictatorship and abuses.  He uses outside groups to distract or aid him in his violent extermination.  He is sponsored by two of the most questionable nations in the world for abuses and violence.
Death is a tragedy, but in some cases it is understandable as a necessity to advance peace.  Only groups like hamas or ISIS "celebrate" the death or executions of those they deem as undesirable or enemy.  They are the ones calling for genocide and extermination.  They are the ones hold parades and handing out candies.  They are the one preaching killing in their mosques.
Israel has been proven to go above and beyond to prevent collateral deaths, but in any warfare it is inevitable.  War and conflict is not surgically clean or sanitized to take out just those leading the charge or actively engaged in some nefarious action.  As smart as bombs and drones might be it can't pin point only the one with a particular finger pint of DNA out of the middle of a crowd.
Were you never taught rational through at home or in school?  How did you become so hateful and prejudiced?  Who fed you books on anti-semitism?  Your language is canned.


----------



## Bleipriester (Mar 6, 2015)

aris2chat said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


I wonder why you are not as angry with the terrorists in Syria as with those in Palestine. When Israel targets civilians you speak about the inevitability of collateral damage, but note, if civilians are targeted, they aren´t collateral damage. And when Syria is targeting terrorists, you are on the side of the terrorists, using their propaganda bullhorn SOHR whose lies you eat with pleasure.


Israeli "collateral damage" caused in Gaza 2014:
"Between 2,140 and 2,310 Gazans were killed (including 513 children) and between 10,626 and 10,895 and were wounded. 66 Israeli soldiers, 5 Israeli civilians (including one child) and one Thai civilian were killed and 469 IDF soldiers and 261 Israeli civilians were injured. The Gaza Health Ministry, UN and some human rights groups reported that 69–75% of the Palestinian casualties were civilians; Israeli officials estimated that around 50% of those killed were civilians. On 5 August, OCHA stated that 520,000 Palestinians in the Gaza Strip (approximately 30% of its population) might have been displaced, of whom 485,000 needed emergency food assistance and 273,000 were taking shelter in 90 UN-run schools. The UN calculated that more than 7,000 homes for 10,000 families were razed, together with an additional 89,000 homes damaged, of which roughly 10,000 were severely affected by the bombing"
2014 Israel Gaza conflict - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia

This is what you are defending and belittle in bloomy words, while inciting against the Syrians that defend their homes against the terrorists you apparently love so much.


----------



## irosie91 (Mar 6, 2015)

Bleipriester said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



you are right -----no one should object when Baathist pigs kill other Baathist pigs
    how many Baathist pigs do you estimate have died so far?


----------



## Roudy (Mar 6, 2015)

Assad and the terrorists in Syria are the same. Only Assad has killed many more Syrians because he's using the country's military to commit genocide in his own people.  If you give ISIS some time and weapons I'm sure they will catch up to Assad.


----------



## Bleipriester (Mar 6, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > aris2chat said:
> ...


How many gojim children have you bombed today?


----------



## Bleipriester (Mar 6, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Assad and the terrorists in Syria are the same. Only Assad has killed many more Syrians because he's using the country's military to commit genocide in his own people.  If you give ISIS some time and weapons I'm sure they will catch up to Assad.


How many gojim children have you bombed today?


----------



## Roudy (Mar 6, 2015)

Bleipriester said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Assad and the terrorists in Syria are the same. Only Assad has killed many more Syrians because he's using the country's military to commit genocide in his own people.  If you give ISIS some time and weapons I'm sure they will catch up to Assad.
> ...



Non. You sound very immature.


----------



## irosie91 (Mar 6, 2015)

Bleipriester said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



none.      How many little girls have you raped and beheaded?      what's
a      GOJIM????        I asked a reasonable question-----the "side"  you persistently
present as the  GOOD GUYS   are the BAATHISTS -----any idea how many dead
Baathists???        reasonable question


----------



## Bleipriester (Mar 6, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


It´s just that it sounds like fun when you talk about your planned deportation of the Palestinians and how you celebrate each IDF attack on Gaza, whatever it hits.


----------



## Bleipriester (Mar 6, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


None. Raping and beheading is something those who celebrate the terrorists in Syria are probably well versed.

Oh, and no, I have no idea how many Baathists were killed. Baathism is the only reasonable foundation for multi-ethnic, multi-religous countries like Syria.


----------



## irosie91 (Mar 6, 2015)

Bleipriester said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



BAATHISM stnks like shit.     Al Husseini---murdering pig ---slit the throats of
children in the name of BAATHISM-------Saddam murdered in the hundreds of thousands in the name of BAATHISM---Nasser dropped nitrogen mustard gas----
the only pig to use the stuff since world war one----on the heads of children in the
name of  BAATHIST SHIT   (Baathists got their nitrogen mustard gas from Nazis---
during the Nazi era------you hero SADDAM had warehouses of the BAATHIST SHIT.    Because of the  history of BAATHIST SHIT-----the USA  homeland security
people have specific protocols which can be effectuated should your fellow
scum  USE THE STUFF OVER HERE-------check it out...)).   you nauseate me


----------



## aris2chat (Mar 6, 2015)

Bleipriester said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...





irosie91 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



If the rest of us cannot use arabic or other terms (no matter how benign) in out posts, racist baiters should not be allowed to use hebrew, yittish or other terms that are used in insulting ways against jews or Israelis


----------



## aris2chat (Mar 6, 2015)

Bleipriester said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



It is nazi socialism


----------



## Bleipriester (Mar 6, 2015)

aris2chat said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


You say, I have insulted Jews?


----------



## Bleipriester (Mar 6, 2015)

aris2chat said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


It´s the true tolerant and humanly ideology that grants equal rights to everyone and protection from exploitation. Your terrorists that you are cheering like crazy are the nazi-like ones who kill people that don´t belong to their sect and sell the Syrian public property to Turkey and others. And of course, they oppress women.


----------



## aris2chat (Mar 6, 2015)

Bleipriester said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



Hospital was being used as a base for syrian army activities.  It has been years since it actually functioned as a hospital.  Assad forces use prisons are bases of operations as well.
Sadly you really seem to be oblivious to what is happening in syria except for what ever propaganda site you frequent.


----------



## Bleipriester (Mar 6, 2015)

aris2chat said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > aris2chat said:
> ...


You cannot even leave a hospital in peace with your terrorist propaganda lies? And that´s your reason to justify the suicide attack your terrorists carried out forcing children to watch it? How can you justify suicide attacks? And that on civilian buildings?


----------



## aris2chat (Mar 6, 2015)

Bleipriester said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



it was no longer a cilivian building but a military one.  Syria is the one attacking civilian areas and buildings.


----------



## Bleipriester (Mar 6, 2015)

aris2chat said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > aris2chat said:
> ...


Buildings full of terrorists aren´t civilian. Hospitals, however, may not be attacked when not a threat.


----------



## aris2chat (Mar 6, 2015)

Bleipriester said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



an army post it was a threat to the civilians in Aleppo


----------



## Bleipriester (Mar 6, 2015)

aris2chat said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > aris2chat said:
> ...


Ridiculous. The truck approaches without any resistance. The soldiers were killed before, some of them were beheaded.


----------



## Roudy (Mar 6, 2015)

Bleipriester said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



Yes, she is correct.  Even though I don't think you are an antisemite, you resort to antisemitic tactics and arguments, in defense of a brutal dictator you are somehow in love with.


----------



## Bleipriester (Mar 6, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > aris2chat said:
> ...


You need to get the bigger picture. Gojim is a word used by extremist Jews to describe non-Jews as cattle. I placed the word to make clear, what positions you are taking when it comes to Israel or the ME in general, because you have just zero understanding for the many civilians who suffer because of the senseless confrontation between Israel and Palestine.
As for the "brutal Dictator", he is the elected President with over 11 million out of 15 million votes. You must accept this, he is the legitimate President of the Syrian people and the Syrians don´t want anyone else. The Syrians also accept any mean to fight terrorism, also if it means that their homes are destroyed. Their homes are worthless when controlled by terrorists, anyway. You cannot continue to condemn Assad, Syria is the only power that is able and willing to defeat the largest terrorist threat our world has seen. You also cannot make the conflict a religious sect conflict because it is a conflict between the modern society, what includes also us and an Islamist rule that the terrorists would like to impose on millions there.


----------



## aris2chat (Mar 6, 2015)

Bleipriester said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


 
Why are you using it?  It is not the just use of the words, but the way and when you use them.  You do so in a derogatory way.
You might believe such things are used by extremist or ultra orthodox jews but it is not common in mixed company among the average jews, and not in the way you use it.  It used to be more common among yiddish which is where you might have heard it and misunderstood it's use.
Don't use a language you don't understand.
Do you want us to use terms like geistesschwache or schwachkopf, or call you fremdstämmiger?
If you actually wanted to carry on an intelligent conversation, you don't need to use hebrew.  What you are doing is trying to incite.  Are you that weak that you have to resort to such tactics?


----------



## Sally (Mar 6, 2015)

Bleipriester said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



Look who happened to be up as the clock in Germany was going to strike midlight.  Thanks for showing everyone that you also read the NeoNazi/Islamonazi hate sites for the fake Talmud quotes.  If we had a buck for every time these fake quotes were brought up, we would be very wealthy.  Meanwhile, since you claim to not be a Muslim, some of your new friends who also use the hate sites would not be hesitant to slit your throat.


----------



## montelatici (Mar 6, 2015)

Family of Christian Syrian soldier in the Syrian Army.  What people forget is that Christians are part of the Syrian Army and the officer corps.  Keep supporting  Al-Qaeda you Israeli Firsters. A weaker multi-ethnic secular Syria helps Syria.  But it doesn't help us real Americans.


----------



## Sally (Mar 6, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Family of Christian Syrian soldier in the Syrian Army.  What people forget is that Christians are part of the Syrian Army and the officer corps.  Keep supporting  Al-Qaeda you Israeli Firsters. A weaker multi-ethnic secular Syria helps Syria.  But it doesn't help us real Americans.



You're a real American???  You sound more like a Muslim from the Middle East.  Perhaps you can tell us why even Muslim countries like Turkey want to see Assad go.  While you are at it, why not tell us why there are even Syrians against him.  Surely you must have heard about that.


----------



## irosie91 (Mar 6, 2015)

multiethnicity in the vile filth of baathism is a myth.     Baathism is Nazi arab/muslim
nationalism .     In order to understand why it CLAIMS to be multiethnic and even
secular ----one must understand that muslims claim  ISLAM is the  most
"tolerant"  ideology in the world.     Islam   "ALLOWS"   'others'  to exist-----
in  dar al islam and even "ALLOWS"  any person of any origin to convert to islam.
Thus ISLAM  ---and hence the Nazi Islamic ideology  BAATHISM ----is 
THE,  NUMBER ONE MOST TOLERANT ideology in the world.   The only people
who could possibly be claiming that  baathis pig Assad has created a secular---
or multiethnic  society in Syria-----are either muslims or very very ignorant
people


----------



## Roudy (Mar 6, 2015)

Bleipriester said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



In all the years I have been around Jews, I have yet to hear the word "goy" being used. Palestinian civilians are suffering because of their leadership, and it is beneficial for  neighboring Aras / Muslims to continue this conflict for as long as possible. 

  You need to get off this "elected" BS, Assad is in power because his dad was one.  Sadam used to hold mock elections, it's an old tactic dictators use to intimitate their people even further and amuse the world.  

So yes, Assad is a brutal dictator, his father was one, and he has far outdone his dad when it comes to the body count.  You have a personal commitment to the Assad regime it's pretty obvious.


----------



## Roudy (Mar 7, 2015)

Sally said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Family of Christian Syrian soldier in the Syrian Army.  What people forget is that Christians are part of the Syrian Army and the officer corps.  Keep supporting  Al-Qaeda you Israeli Firsters. A weaker multi-ethnic secular Syria helps Syria.  But it doesn't help us real Americans.
> ...



I like how these imposter America-hating terrorist worshippers keep calling themselves "real Americans".  Ha ha ha.


----------



## irosie91 (Mar 7, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



I was born to two jewish parents in the USA----my grandparents were
fluent in Yiddish-----People in my extended family used the word  "goy" 
or "goyim" ---rarely  -----but never in the way goyim use it.    Every profession and
every avocation has a  LINGO------which often identifies the person of that
profession or avocation.     Professional  islamo Nazis can be identified by the
way they use Yiddish and Hebrew words.     kinda with a quality DISSONANCE


----------



## Bleipriester (Mar 7, 2015)

aris2chat said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


Why don´t you feel free to use any German term you want. We Germans allow "Gojims" to use our language. See, we are more tolerant.


----------



## Bleipriester (Mar 7, 2015)

Sally said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


You mean your beloved "Syrian rebels"? And what hatesites do you mean?


----------



## Bleipriester (Mar 7, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


Why did so many Syrians abroad vote for Assad, then?


----------



## Bleipriester (Mar 7, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


No, Jews would never stand out from others. Because they are the chosen...


----------



## Bleipriester (Mar 7, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...


It´s Sally (and others here) who worship terrorists. You can see it in her every second post.


----------



## Roudy (Mar 7, 2015)

Bleipriester said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



Bull. Most Syrians are vehemently Assad, however with the coming of ISIS, they are now between a rock and hard place.


----------



## Roudy (Mar 7, 2015)

Bleipriester said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Sally said:
> ...


Wrong again.


----------



## aris2chat (Mar 7, 2015)

Bleipriester said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



The two candidates were chosen with the intent that they would loose.  Out of 21 that tried to run only the two were allowed on the ballot.  One was disavowed by the party he was supposedly running on and the other had some questionable credentials 

Syrians voted out of fear of retaliation.  They did not leave a blank ballot for the same reasons.  It was not like an american election.  Ballots are not secret and a wrong vote can lead to torture of the voter or their family.


----------



## Sally (Mar 7, 2015)

Bleipriester said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Sally said:
> ...



Germany is one of the most advanced nations and probably has some world class psychiatrists living and working there.  However, it looks like they were unable to help the Little Boy.  For all that we know, he might be institutionalized somewhere in a room with padded walls so that he doesn't harm himself when he gets hysterical reading about what is reported about his hero Assad.


----------



## Roudy (Mar 7, 2015)

Sally said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



Maybe a descendant of Sigmund Frued can be of assistance?  Although I don't think Freud had any children.


----------



## Sally (Mar 7, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



I was thinking of Freud myself.  It's a shame he's not around to help the Little Boy.  However, there must be some psychiatrist in Germany who can help him unless he is so far gone and beyond any help.  I can just picture him jumping up and down like some maniac when he starts getting hysterical.


----------



## Sally (Mar 7, 2015)

Bleipriester said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



Now the Little Boy is going to explain to everyone what the "chosen" means in relation to the Jews.


----------



## Sally (Mar 7, 2015)

Bleipriester said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...




Why,  Little Boy, I don't think anyone actually thought that you attended David Duke's Yeshiva to be a Talmud scholar, but you see many of the viewers have seen the anti-Semites pull up many times the same old stuff from the hate sites with their fake Talmud quotes.  My goodness, even a Muslim woman poster originally from India used to pull up that "cattle"  bit along with the other fake stuff.  One thing I have to say in your favor is that you don't believe that Jews and Christians can actually be turned into animals as she did.  Now be a good boy, and tell this guy he is full of it and is not a Talmud scholar.  Tell him to look into his own holy writings for justification for burning this unfortunate young pilot.

Lebanese TV Zionists Burned Jordanian Pilot - In Other News... - News - Arutz Sheva


----------



## irosie91 (Mar 7, 2015)

Please note-----captain blei parroted the islamo Nazi shit which translates the word
GOYIM as  "cattle"------so now we know EXACTLY what he is ----to wit---
Nazi shit.     For those interested---the word  "goy"  means NATION-------
goyim is the plural  ---to wit  NATIONS.     Captain blei---I am interested----I read
islamo Nazi shit as a child because I grew up in a Nazi town in the USA-----so Nazi
was my area that your fuhrer  noted it.      Lots of the Nazi shit I read was written by your fellow Nazis then living in arab lands  (having fled the Nuremburg trials)-----especially SYRIA.   Are you a spawn of  that dung heap?      would you like to know
how to say  "cattle"  in Hebrew?        do you know what kharah means in Arabic?


----------



## Roudy (Mar 8, 2015)

Sally said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Sally said:
> ...



Never use the name Assad in a derogatory fashion around Blahpriester, he loves him more than life itself. Ha ha ha.


----------



## montelatici (Mar 8, 2015)

Don't often agree with the Tea Party, but I do in this case.


----------



## irosie91 (Mar 8, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



freud had children-------one was  ANNA FREUD---his letters to her are touching----
reminds me of my dad   as in    "are you eating well....."----one of either his
children or grandchildren is a fine artist       ---I got it from my resident artist----
the artist is  JULIAN FREUD-------grandson of Dr. Freud


----------



## Bleipriester (Mar 8, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


She is as eager to falsely blame Assad as the Al-Qaeda flag waving hooded figures. Plus, she is using the terrorists propaganda channels for her propaganda. An outsider must think she is an Al-Qaeda member. Just like aris.


----------



## Bleipriester (Mar 8, 2015)

aris2chat said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


More bullshit. Retaliation abroad? Come on, Al-Qaeda lies to you. And there were some millions who did not vote. But that 11+ million voters elected Assad is not only an indicator for his popularity, it also makes clear where the people prefer to stay. You know, Al-Qeada and ISIS did not allow their few civilians (I would call them POWs) to vote.


----------



## Bleipriester (Mar 8, 2015)

Sally said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


But Sally, terrorist puppet, why so offensive all the time? Your disgusting Al-Qaeda propaganda is not being without consequences on this board


----------



## montelatici (Mar 8, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



Turkey is turning more and more Islamist and does not like the idea of having a secular Syria. 

Not only am I a real American I, unlike you, have served in the U.S. military and in combat.


----------



## aris2chat (Mar 8, 2015)

Bleipriester said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



I have the advantage of knowing the family, so there is nothing false about my view of Bashar.  I have friends from Syria that keep me up to date with what is happening.  I am well aware with the history of the syrian army, Bashar and his father both in Lebanon and Syria.
I doubt you have either personal knowledge or experience with the Assads, or even keep up to  date with the news of events.
Have you even actually been to syria?  Either before or after the civil war began?  Have you even been to the middle east?
How did you become so infatuated with Bashar?  Websites? How many syrians do you know?  What sect are they?  What do you know of his clan?  Of the alwaites?  Of the Baath Party?


----------



## aris2chat (Mar 8, 2015)

How Many More - Oral Memorial - March 15th Anniversary

maybe our troll can learn a thing or two.


----------



## Sally (Mar 8, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Sally said:
> ...



Wow, Haniya, my husband is retired military and has the Silver Star.  However, we do read about converts who have been in the military and have become radicalized.  Next time I go shopping at the commissary, I think in the Food Court I will start a conversation with some of the guys who have come back from the Middle East and tell them about a convert who claimed she was in the U.S. military but who is anxiously awaiting for Sharia Law in this country so that she can go about life like Muslims do in Muslim countries.


----------



## Sally (Mar 8, 2015)

Bleipriester said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



I really think the Little Boy has a crush on Assad.  He goes ballistics when his idol is mentioned in any media source.  Say, maybe Assad has great abs, and this is what the Little Boy is attracted to.


----------



## Bleipriester (Mar 9, 2015)

aris2chat said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


While crawling on terrorist propaganda websites you claim to have connections to Syria. But you have nothing but the order to spread terrorist propaganda in the name of Uncle Sam. Shame on you and Uncle Sam.


----------



## Bleipriester (Mar 9, 2015)

Sally said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Sally said:
> ...


Assad is so much better then you and will crush your terrorists. Your immorality is conspicuous and your US mates are angry with you because they have to move in to support you while you wave the Al-Qeada flag.


----------



## aris2chat (Mar 9, 2015)

Bleipriester said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



News sites around the world are now terrorist websites?  So, only syria state websites are not propaganda?  You know nothing of syria or the syrians.  You have proven that time and again.
I've had reservation even before Haf.Ass. took control and I've been an advocate for the syrians since the '70's.
You seem to be delusional to think stability by sledgehammer is a good thing.  You can't understand how the people have suffered.  You would have the world ruled by dictators that abuse their own people and force them into submission?  Maybe you wish Hitler had won, or Stalin, or Pol Pot, etc.?
You would kill all those that speak out?  Like the Romans, you would crucify hundreds of thousands?  Perhaps put a guillotine in every town square?  Impale the opposition on a forest of pikes along every road?
Have you ever even looked at what tortures were carried out at Mezze, Tadmor, Adra, Sednaya, Raqqa, etc.?

http://www.hrw.org/sites/default/files/reports/syria0712webwcover_0.pdf

http://english.alarabiya.net/en/New...uncil-Syria-torture-photos-are-credible-.html

These things have been going on for decades under the Assads.  There are some 150,000 civilians that have disappeared into syria prisons.  55,000 photos of those abused or killed in syria jails presented to the UN.  More than 250,000 killed in the war, 90% by the Assad forces.

How can you be blind, deft and dumb to what is happening?  It is not a matter of lack of evidence, but your refusal to actually see the evidence for yourself.  How can you be complicit with the abuses carried out by the Assad regime?


----------



## montelatici (Mar 9, 2015)

Sally said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



Why do you build up such such extraordinary fantasies?  I am a Roman Catholic, a former (male) infantry officer (had USAA when only officers could have it), I am certainly not interested in Sharia law for anyone and I don't have a particular liking for either Muslims or Jews. See if your military friends can identify my unit by the patch on my old rip stop jungle jacket.


----------



## Roudy (Mar 9, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Sally said:
> ...



Yeah, but despite all your pretending and charade we know you're an antisemetic convert to Islam who also hates America. 

Turkey has turned Islamist, but that's not why it has turned anti Assad. Turkey and the other secular Arab narions have turned anti Assad because they are seeing him slaughter up hundreds of thousands of innocent fellow Sunni Muslims, and causing a huge refugee crisis across the region. 

Did we catch dufus lying again?


----------



## Roudy (Mar 9, 2015)

Bleipriester said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



Sounds like you have a fetish for an Arab genocidal mass murderer.  Seek some help dude.


----------



## Roudy (Mar 9, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...





montelatici said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



Big deal! Doesn't negate what you are.  

Individual Responsible for Radiation Protection (Ohio)
IRRP Institute of Radioisotopes and Radiodiagnostic Products
IRRP Improved Rearming Rate Program
IRRP In Route Rally Point (US Army)
IRRP Iwakuni Runway Relocation Project (MCAS Iwakuni, Japan)
IRRP Inter-(domain) Routing Protocol
Copyright 1988-2014 AcronymFinder.com, All rights reserved.


----------



## Bleipriester (Mar 9, 2015)

aris2chat said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > aris2chat said:
> ...


You know exactly what sites I mean. Beside that is every site a terrorist propaganda site that publishes terrorist propaganda. Your torture photos are western produced propaganda, probably from one of the various US torture prisons in many countries. Today it is 40 thousand pics, tomorrow its 55.000 and then it is 35 thousand. Of course only the few example photos that have been in the media exist. And of course there is no sign from where the pics could come from. Nothing but propaganda.
Torture report 10 examples of the horror in the CIA s prisons - Telegraph

While busy to falsely blame the Syrian government, you refused to list crimes of FSA and Co so far. That makes you a terrorist propagandist. An ugly minded bogus terrorroach. You call yourself an advocate of the Syrian people? Al-Nusra claims to liberate the Syrian people...


----------



## Bleipriester (Mar 9, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...


You don´t need to prove anything to the Al-Qaeda terrorroches, the incarnate contrast to American values.


----------



## montelatici (Mar 9, 2015)

Roudy said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



What secular Arab countries would that include.  Seems that ISIS, Al Nousra and Al Qaeda are the ones doing most of the killing and they are Sunni.


----------



## montelatici (Mar 9, 2015)

Roudy said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



It is you who puts Israel's interests over America's.  I am a U.S. Firster not an Israel Firster.


----------



## aris2chat (Mar 9, 2015)

Bleipriester said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...




Everyone is wrong and only you and Assad are right????  How ridiculous can you be about what is evidence and authenticated?


----------



## montelatici (Mar 9, 2015)

Roudy said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Sally said:
> ...




Shows how little you know.  Anyone with any U.S. military experience would know what brigade it was  and the particular role of the unit  with  that patch.


----------



## Bleipriester (Mar 9, 2015)

aris2chat said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > aris2chat said:
> ...


A few terrorroaches aren't everyone. You can post your disgusting propaganda as often you wish - it will not become true. It is the result of western torture only committed in order to blame it on Syria and thus to present Al-Qaeda, an US product like ISIS, as reasonable force to owerthrow an evil regime.


----------



## Bleipriester (Mar 9, 2015)

Sally said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


Is your husband not afraid that you could like the converts too much? I hope it is not that terrible that he has to remove the Al-Qaeda flags you put everywhere. Isn't he worried about your mental condition? I could never tolerate a wife that makes propaganda for Al-Qaeda on the Internet and would put her into a mental hospital over that.


----------



## Sally (Mar 9, 2015)

Bleipriester said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



Is that mentally ill Little Boy still up in Germany when he should be sound asleep?  It could be that when you are  instituitionalized with nothing to do but sit in your little cell, night becomes day and day becomes night and that is why the viewers see him posting so many times when other people in Germany are sound asleep.  Go to bed, Little Boy..


----------



## Sally (Mar 9, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



Why this must be the guy under Haniyah's screen name who jumped in and said that his wife comes from Spain.  Don't forget many of us have seen Haniyah Facebook page before she quickly locked it when she realized that some of the viewers here saw it. I wonder why you keep on telling the viewers you were in the service, Haniyah's musical chair partner.  There are many other men posting here who were also in the service, and some of them are even retired, spending 20 years or more in the military. Say wasn't it a Muslim who threw a hand grenade into the tent of sleeping American soldiers?  Wasn't it also a Muslim who killed at the recruiters in some city here in America?  I know we are all aware of Major Hasan.  He was such a devout Muslim.


----------



## Sally (Mar 9, 2015)

Bleipriester said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



Listen, you Little Cockroach, Aris has a better handle than you have on what is going on over there.  Not only does she comes from that area of the world, she is still in touch with people living there.


----------



## Roudy (Mar 9, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



Jordan and Egypt for two. But the entire ME including your beloved Hamas and Paleshitians and are anti Assad (after of course supporting him initially). You're still a DUFUS PUNK. Ha ha ha.


----------



## Roudy (Mar 9, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...




Plenty of converts to Islam enemy within fifth columners are people who served in the US military, John Mohammad, Nidal Hasan, Johnny Jihad. Look them up.  

Doesn't mean jack.  You can shove your "credentials" up your Mohammad.


----------



## montelatici (Mar 9, 2015)

Sally said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Sally said:
> ...



You are making things up you are fantasizing, there is no correlation between your friend Haniyah and I.  You are becoming a stalker Sally, you need to cool it. 

Over the years, U.S. troops  have been killed by people of a variety of religions, Jews (USS LIBERTY) included, I don't understand your point. If you are saying that Muslims have been the primary killers of U.S. troops since the various Iraq, and Afghanistan wars?  Well, what do you expect? It's no revelation, there aren't many Buddhists in Iraq or Afghanistan.  In Vietnam most killers of U.S. troops were Vietnamese who were presumably Buddhists.


----------



## montelatici (Mar 9, 2015)

Roudy said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



Jordan and Egypt are not secular in the way Syria was. There are no Christian ministers in those governments and no Christian military officers.  And you are still an ignorant little turd.


----------



## Sally (Mar 9, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



Now isn't that strange since I happened to have starfted this thread.  Maybe it is you and Haniyah who are actually the stalkers.  It seems that you can't stand seeing articles which don't agree with your Islamic mindset.

Meanwhile, deny all you want to about Haniyah and yourself.  Too many people viewed that Facebook page, and when the name Haniyah was mentioned on the forum, right away that page was locked.  Perhaps you have some logical explanation for us.


----------



## Roudy (Mar 9, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAH!  Did you say there are no Christians in Egypt? So not onky are you a false propagandist but an ignoramus too,  just how many people are paid operating this propoganda machine behind your screen name?  

Assad is a Baathist arab genocidal dictator just like Sadam. Sadam had "Christians" in his govt. like Tariq Aziz too. You are truly pathetic. 

Now go eat some Meccacca.


----------



## aris2chat (Mar 9, 2015)

Sally said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > aris2chat said:
> ...



Ironcross thinks he is the only one that can be "informed" about syria.  He has proved time and again how ill informed he actually is.How he can believe that Assad is so beloved with half the population is displaced and a quarter are refugees or that a civil war has been going on for almost as long as the US civil war did, is idiocy.  Assad has killed more of his own people that american lives lost in WWI.  This is not an exercise of free speech outside the whitehouse.  These are millions that want a dictator to step down for the country to have free and fair elections, not two people hand picked by parliament to run against Assad, as tokens for the first time.


----------



## montelatici (Mar 9, 2015)

Roudy said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



SInce you don't have any credentials at all, and are loyal to a foreign country rather than the U.S., I don't think it requires much of a stretch to see that your profile is that of a fifth columnist like your friend  Jonathon  Pollard, who you support so much. I am an America Firster.


----------



## Roudy (Mar 9, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



you know how you can tell you have an antisemetic Islamic false propagandist at hand?  They keep braying about the USS Liberty.


----------



## Roudy (Mar 9, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



You are an Islam Firster, jew hater, anti American mentally ill propagandist, and I have more knowledge and credentials on my little fingernail that you have in your pathetic life.   However I don't keep bringing them up, like you do, which proves your insecurity and your malicious intentions.


----------



## Sally (Mar 9, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



But, Haniyah, there are millions of Americans who support Israel and who are American firsters.  They don't consider themselves as Zionists, but they are able to see such a small country being set upon by your Muslim brethren because your brethren can stand to see one inch of land in the Middle East governed by Jews.  By the way, since you brought up Pollard, did you read that article the other week in the newspaper about the Iranian guy here in the U.S. giving secrets to Ira?  Perhaps he should get the same length of sentence as Pollard.?


----------



## Bleipriester (Mar 9, 2015)

aris2chat said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


Repeating you bullshit will not make it true. Oh, yes, there are millions of refugees but this is the fault of the Islamist terrorists you worship and their puppetmaster, the West. The refugees seek refuge in government controlled areas, not in terrorist controlled areas. You know that well, why are you spreading your lies? What have the Syrians done to you that you want to impose Al-Qaeda on them, terrorroach? Am am not going to appeal to your mind cause where normal humans have it I expect just a little devil in you.


----------



## Bleipriester (Mar 9, 2015)

Sally said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Sally said:
> ...


Was your husband just removing another Al-Qaeda flag while you try to insult me and claim to have the right of determination whenever someone has to sleep or not? Please, tell that your psychiatrist to have your dose increased.


----------



## Bleipriester (Mar 9, 2015)

Sally said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > aris2chat said:
> ...


You mean in touch with Al-Qaeda? Great, making her the best informed person here, great. Al-Qaeda will only tell her the truth


----------



## aris2chat (Mar 9, 2015)

Bleipriester said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > Sally said:
> ...



There were already more than a million refugees long before ISIS entered syria.
snap, snap
If you want to participate in a discussion, you should have some idea what you are talking about.
Go check the UNHCR figures for yourself.


----------



## Bleipriester (Mar 9, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...


Al-Nusra is Al-Qaeda.


----------



## Bleipriester (Mar 9, 2015)

aris2chat said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > aris2chat said:
> ...


I guess, there were far more than one million refugees before ISIS came. But tell me, what´s the difference between your Al-Qaeda and ISIS?
"snap snap"


----------



## aris2chat (Mar 9, 2015)

Bleipriester said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



sunni jihadists with different end goals, financial structure and leaderships

They are both corruptions of faith and tools of hate mongers, but alqaida has distanced itself from ISIS.

Myth 1 ISIS is crazy and irrational - The 9 biggest myths about nbsp ISIS - Vox
ISIS vs. Al Qaeda The good news and the bad news Fox News
The Islamic State vs. al Qaeda Foreign Policy
ISIS vs. Al Qaeda Jihadism s global civil war Brookings Institution
Anonymous Declares War Vs Al Qaeda ISIS Brings Down A Jihadist Website
Assessing the ISIS - al-Qaeda Split Introduction
Al-Qaeda disavows any ties with radical Islamist ISIS group in Syria Iraq - The Washington Post
Al-Qaeda disowns Syria franchise ISIS
BBC News - Al-Qaeda disavows ISIS militants in Syria

There are close to a million sites on the subject you can read. Minimally a dozen books you can pick up online or from the library.


----------



## Bleipriester (Mar 9, 2015)

aris2chat said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > aris2chat said:
> ...


You think I don´t know that? I asked for the difference, not for their competitive behavior.


----------



## toastman (Mar 9, 2015)

Bleipriester said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


Truth hurts doesn't it? 

I live it when someone brings up Muslim atrocities, morons like you call it Islamiphobia.
Assad is an evil terrorist scumbag, whether you can deal with it or not..


----------



## Roudy (Mar 10, 2015)

toastman said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



Genocide Watch

http://www.genocidewatch.org/images/Syria_2013_08_04_Nash_rizgar_letter_to_GWatch.pdf


To the attention of international community
despite the periodical descents and ascents, the civil war in Syria continues for more than 2 years. The
process, which began with peaceful demonstrations, turned into an armed conflict because of the brutal
attempts by the regime to suppress the protests. Presumably, the casualties have gone beyond 100
thousand. Now, there are uncontrolled armed groups and the military powers of the regime on the streets
instead of people marching for their freedom demands. In the country where the destruction has reached
an unprecedented level.
The Kurds - who are the largest ethnic group after the Arabs in Syria and are the potential catalyst for a
possible pluralistic and democratic process in Syria-, have indicated at the beginning of the conflict that
they are interested in peaceful transition from dictatorial regime to a democratic and pluralistic system.
They avoid being a part the conflict that causes thousands of deaths, destruction of infrastructures in the
country with any visible result.
At the beginning to the present time, Kurds have tried to protect Kurdistan region in Syria (in Kurdish:
Rojava - Western Kurdistan) from the conflict and provide humanitarian aid to those who escape from the
conflict including Arabs, Assyrians, Armenians and Kurds. In Kurdistan region in Syria, limited resources
were mobilized for the needs of all people including education and health services. In recent days, the
stability of Kurdistan region under threat of Turkey supported Al-Qaida linked groups. Their attacks
become systematically and many people have been killed, kidnapped, or displaced (For further
information please sees below listed links to reports, which have been verified by independent journalists
and NGOs.) Therefore, we ask the international community, the media, and the human rights
organizations to intervene without any delay to prevent further killing of civilians. Please raise your voice
against ongoing crime committed by Al-Qaida linked fundamentalist groups and Basher Assad Regime.
As above mentioned Western Kurdistan is less affected from the Syrian conflict yet and becomes a safe
haven for those who escape from the Syrian conflict. However, the Al-Qaida linked fundamentalist groups
will now export this war to Western Kurdistan through the logistical helps of some neighbouring countries.
The spread of war to West Kurdistan will cause a humanitarian disaster in the region and a brutal ethnic
cleansing against Kurdish people.
It is time to mobilize International communities, governments, NGOs, and media to prevent an upcoming
humanitarian disaster.
We would like to share with you some of the war crimes committed by the Basher al-Assad regime and by
the dissident groups and the gangs who have linked with Al-Qaeda since the beginning of the civil war.
First INCIDENT: Al-Nurse Front, which is linked to Al-Qaeda, has killed 50 Kurdish civilians and took 350
Kurds as prisoners in the towns Tal Hasil and Tal Aran of the city Aleppo.
Some news articles on the incident:
http://www.bianet.org/english/world/148926-kurdish-villages-attacked-in-aleppo?bia_source=rss
http://english.alarabiya.net/en/New...ts-hold-200-Syrian-Kurds-hostageNGO-says.html
Rojava sald r lar n n arkas nda ne var - BBC T rk e
2nd INCIDENT: The attempt of ethnic cleansing in Tell Abyad which began with the Al-Qaeda attacks in
Serêkaniyê (Ras al-Ayn) and Tell Abad including bombings of the Kurdish households.
Some news articles and videos about the incident.
Syrian Observatory for Human Rights (SOUR) has censured Al-Nurse for committing a war crime after
this incident. Https
3rd INCIDENT: A household became the target of mortar fire by Al-Nusra. A 10 year-old child was killed,
another child was injured.
Some news articles about the incident.
https://www.facebook.com/syriaohr/posts/399771136797897
4th INCIDENT: 16 civilians were killed after the combat aircrafts of the regime bombed the Hedad village in Tirbespiyê (Al-Qahtaniyah).
Some news articles and videos about the incident.
http://www.hawarnews.com/kurdi/index.php?
option=com_webplayer&view=video&wid=8&orderby=default&Itemid=58
http://www.aranews.org/en/home/kurdish-region/150-syr-ian-air-strikes-kill-16-civil


----------



## Bleipriester (Mar 10, 2015)

toastman said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


Why do I call it Islamophobia? And why is the major fighter against terrorism an evil terrorist scumbag?


----------



## Bleipriester (Mar 10, 2015)

Roudy said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


SOHR doesn´t condemn its fellow terrorists. The Syrian government fights against America´s former enemy, Al-Qaeda. No need for a Zionist nut to inhale SOHR propaganda.


----------



## Roudy (Mar 10, 2015)

Bleipriester said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



Who's responsible for the Hawaain music in elevators, and why are you talking gibberish to yourself?


----------



## Sally (Mar 10, 2015)

Bleipriester said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



You really are a silly little boy.  Aris is certainly more informed than you will ever be, getting the latest news from her contacts in the area.  You really make a fool out of yourself dragging in Al Qaeda with regard to Aris.


----------



## Sally (Mar 10, 2015)

Bleipriester said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...




Amazing he was still up at 2:00 a.m. playing sentinel for his crush Assad.  I wonder if his caretaker realizes that when the Little Boy is put to bed for the night, he gets up and runs to his computer to make sure nothing is said derogatory about his main squeeze.  It is one thing for people to have problems falling asleep now and then; but if I stayed up like the Little Boy on a regular basis to see what was being posted, I would be sure to make an appointment with a mental health provider to see what my problem was.  Meanwhile, the Little Boy missed the boat.  He really should have been at the U.N. and have had his usual hysterics about what was being said about Assad.  He would have probably screamed over and over that it was all a lie while the secutiry guards escorted him out.

US Others Sponsor Graphic Photo Exhibit on Syria at UN - ABC News


----------



## Roudy (Mar 11, 2015)

Blahpriester's fantasy:  Making out with his idol Assad every day.


----------



## Bleipriester (Mar 11, 2015)

Sally said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Sally said:
> ...


Aris openly drums up business with Al-Qaeda and claims it is ok to work with Al-Qaeda because the US did:
Aleppo Battle Al Qaeda s Jabhat Al-Nusra Is Friend To Syrian Rebel Groups Harakat Hazm dissolved US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum


----------



## Bleipriester (Mar 11, 2015)

Sally said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Sally said:
> ...


Syria has already a great representation at the UN. Didn´t your psychiatrists tell you that?
Interview Syrian Ambassador to the UN Bashar al-Ja afari US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum


----------



## Bleipriester (Mar 11, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Blahpriester's fantasy:  Making out with his idol Assad every day.


One snuggling with Al-Nusra, please.


----------



## Roudy (Mar 11, 2015)

Bleipriester said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Blahpriester's fantasy:  Making out with his idol Assad every day.
> ...



That's not Al Nusra, dipstick.  Israeli is providing medical help for wounded Syrians the Assads goons are trying to kill.  How many times do you post the same false propoganda?


----------



## Bleipriester (Mar 11, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


The UN says its Al-Nusra.
UN Israel cooperates with Al-Nusra Al-Qaeda US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum


----------



## Sally (Mar 11, 2015)

Bleipriester said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...




Then since the Syrians have such great representation at the U.N., perhaps you can get word to them to try and get this quashed.  Or better yet, perhaps you had better hop on a plane and fly from Germany to New York and tell those who are walking down the hall at the U.N. that it is all lies about Assad.  Book a room at the The Vanderbilt YMCA, 224 East 47th Street.  The address of the U.N. is 405 East 42nd Street, so you should have an easy walk for you to represent your main squeeze. 

US War crimes case vs. Assad better than one for Milosevic - The Washington Post?

San Diego Source News Assad s atrocities laid bare at UN photography show

New Yorkers shocked by Syrian torture photography exhibition Daily Mail Online


----------



## Sally (Mar 11, 2015)

Bleipriester said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



I think that the majority of readers are smart enough to realize who is the one who needs psychiatric help.  After all, they have become aware of your hissy fits and your hysterics when anything is said derogatory against your idol Assad plus they have seen you call everyone a terrorist supporter who doesn't bow down to Assad as you do.  Keep on thinking you are fooling everyone, Little Boy, if it makes you feel happy.


----------



## Bleipriester (Mar 12, 2015)

Sally said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Sally said:
> ...


Is fighting terrorism a war crime, nowadays?


----------



## Bleipriester (Mar 12, 2015)

Sally said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Sally said:
> ...


Why do you quote a post when you have nothing to say about it?


----------



## Sally (Mar 12, 2015)

Bleipriester said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...




I didn't even bother reading your article.  The important thing for the viewers to take in is that you are mentally disturbed and go into hysterics when others don't worship at the feet of your idol as you do.  Don't you realize, even though you are mentally unbalanced, that if people have a different mind set about Assad than you do that doesn't mean that they are terrorist supporters?  Meanwhile, all the people viewing those photos in the U.N. will see that your idol is no angel.

New Yorkers shocked by Syrian torture photography exhibition Daily Mail Online


----------



## Sally (Mar 12, 2015)

Bleipriester said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



When you are killing and torturing your own people, that is a war crime.


----------



## Bleipriester (Mar 13, 2015)

Sally said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Sally said:
> ...


Of course, you did not read the article because you are Al-Qaeda´s scum here that keeps posting suspicious things, like pictures without date and location. Pictures that did not come from Syria...


----------



## Bleipriester (Mar 13, 2015)

Sally said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Sally said:
> ...


Yeah, but I don´t.


----------

